# Coach Movement and 2018 Assignments



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2017)

So by now most coaches know whether their contact is going to be renewed and clubs know which coaches plan to leave.  I find it interesting this year that not a lot of clubs are listing coaching assignments for next season.  Is this because they are anticipating a big shuffle still to come? Do DA coaches have a different length of contact since their season is only half way thru?

Looking at Albion, they have already had some tryouts but are not willing to confirm coaching assignments.  When looking at DA standing and which coaches have been showing up to games, I noticed that Toumi's name is gone.  He is still listed on the Albion website so is he going to be coaching other teams at Albion? If so which teams? Also Tony Scheri is no longer listed on their website.


----------



## Fact (Dec 26, 2017)

Monkey said:


> So by now most coaches know whether their contact is going to be renewed and clubs know which coaches plan to leave.  I find it interesting this year that not a lot of clubs are listing coaching assignments for next season.  Is this because they are anticipating a big shuffle still to come? Do DA coaches have a different length of contact since their season is only half way thru?
> 
> Looking at Albion, they have already had some tryouts but are not willing to confirm coaching assignments.  When looking at DA standing and which coaches have been showing up to games, I noticed that Toumi's name is gone.  He is still listed on the Albion website so is he going to be coaching other teams at Albion? If so which teams? Also Tony Scheri is no longer listed on their website.


That would be a step down for Toumi.  I knew he would never last a full season at Albion.  He probably went in there being made a million promises but instead Albion tried to make him the poster child for DPL. He had too much respect in the community to allow Albion to use him this way.  I wonder if Surf picked him up? Rumor has it that there is a lot happening there especially on the girls side that would be a perfect fit for Toumi.


----------



## watfly (Dec 26, 2017)

Monkey said:


> So by now most coaches know whether their contact is going to be renewed and clubs know which coaches plan to leave.  I find it interesting this year that not a lot of clubs are listing coaching assignments for next season.  Is this because they are anticipating a big shuffle still to come? Do DA coaches have a different length of contact since their season is only half way thru?
> 
> Looking at Albion, they have already had some tryouts but are not willing to confirm coaching assignments.  When looking at DA standing and which coaches have been showing up to games, I noticed that Toumi's name is gone.  He is still listed on the Albion website so is he going to be coaching other teams at Albion? If so which teams? Also Tony Scheri is no longer listed on their website.


Albion always seems to have high coach turnover from year to year.  From our previous experience, Albion typically didn't disclose coaching assignments until the middle of tryouts at the earliest.  Albion is club centric and as their youngers DOC told us you're committing to play for the club and not a coach.


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 26, 2017)

Fact said:


> That would be a step down for Toumi.  I knew he would never last a full season at Albion.  He probably went in there being made a million promises but instead Albion tried to make him the poster child for DPL. He had too much respect in the community to allow Albion to use him this way.  I wonder if Surf picked him up? Rumor has it that there is a lot happening there especially on the girls side that would be a perfect fit for Toumi.


Surf would not be a perfect fit for Toumi. The question many will be asking is how many girls does he take with him, like he did at sharks and csc?


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Dec 26, 2017)

watfly said:


> Albion always seems to have high coach turnover from year to year.  From our previous experience, Albion typically didn't disclose coaching assignments until the middle of tryouts at the earliest.  Albion is club centric and as their youngers DOC told us you're committing to play for the club and not a coach.


I have a player that plays for Albion.  While the DOC may want you to be committed to the club no matter who the coach is, ultimately the coaching assignment is the most important factor for me as a parent.


----------



## Surfref (Dec 26, 2017)

I would not commit or pay a dime until they verify in writing who will be coaching my kid.  You usually do not have this problem at the smaller clubs.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Dec 26, 2017)

Monkey said:


> So by now most coaches know whether their contact is going to be renewed and clubs know which coaches plan to leave.  I find it interesting this year that not a lot of clubs are listing coaching assignments for next season.  Is this because they are anticipating a big shuffle still to come? Do DA coaches have a different length of contact since their season is only half way thru?
> 
> Looking at Albion, they have already had some tryouts but are not willing to confirm coaching assignments.  When looking at DA standing and which coaches have been showing up to games, I noticed that Toumi's name is gone.  He is still listed on the Albion website so is he going to be coaching other teams at Albion? If so which teams? Also Tony Scheri is no longer listed on their website.


I just looked at their website and Toumi is still on there.  However I do not see Scheri’s name anywhere.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2017)

Soccer Cat said:


> I just looked at their website and Toumi is still on there.  However I do not see Scheri’s name anywhere.


Yes Toumi is still on the Albion website but he is no longer listed on the US Soccer DA site for Albion. Does this mean that he is staying with Albion but no longer coaching DA?  I wish I knew the coaching assignments for next year because it could impact our decision.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Dec 26, 2017)

Monkey said:


> Yes Toumi is still on the Albion website but he is no longer listed on the US Soccer DA site for Albion. Does this mean that he is staying with Albion but no longer coaching DA?  I wish I knew the coaching assignments for next year because it could impact our decision.


He shows on the Albion site as their USDA Director still.  

Time will tell...


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 26, 2017)

Monkey said:


> Yes Toumi is still on the Albion website but he is no longer listed on the US Soccer DA site for Albion. Does this mean that he is staying with Albion but no longer coaching DA?  I wish I knew the coaching assignments for next year because it could impact our decision.


If you are considering Albion DA, their season doesn’t end until July, so you have many months before your DD could join the team anyway.


----------



## OBkicks (Dec 27, 2017)

Toumi and Scheri are both gone. No longer at Albion. Rumors flying on who and how but a letter from Albion stated
Toumi stepped down


----------



## timbuck (Dec 27, 2017)

You can't spell "I'm Out" without  the letters T-U-O-M-I.

PS- I know nothing about this coach.  Just trying (poorly) to make a joke.


----------



## Desert619 (Dec 27, 2017)

timbuck said:


> You can't spell "I'm Out" without  the letters T-U-O-M-I.
> 
> PS- I know nothing about this coach.  Just trying (poorly) to make a joke.



But that was a good one! I wonder where Tuomi will go to now.....back to CSC, back to Sharks? Hmmmm Time will tell.


----------



## Round (Dec 27, 2017)

Almost always a bad idea to follow a coach to a new club.  Always a bad idea when that club is Albion or Surf.


----------



## Fact (Dec 27, 2017)

Round said:


> Almost always a bad idea to follow a coach to a new club.  Always a bad idea when that club is Albion or Surf.


Why is it a bad idea?  We picked the coach not the club.  So if an inferior coach was coming in to take the place of the exiting coach, I would have had my kids leave with the coach.


----------



## Fact (Dec 27, 2017)

OBkicks said:


> Toumi and Scheri are both gone. No longer at Albion. Rumors flying on who and how but a letter from Albion stated
> Toumi stepped down


I heard Toumi chose to leave and that Scheri did not have a choice.


----------



## Round (Dec 27, 2017)

Fact said:


> Why is it a bad idea?  We picked the coach not the club.  So if an inferior coach was coming in to take the place of the exiting coach, I would have had my kids leave with the coach.


I can't remember one that worked out.  These are extra strange times so maybe there are worse choices.  Anyway. I doubt following him and some of the other CSC coaches around has worked out for most.


----------



## Fact (Dec 27, 2017)

Round said:


> I can't remember one that worked out.  These are extra strange times so maybe there are worse choices.  Anyway. I doubt following him and some of the other CSC coaches around has worked out for most.


I call BS. You don't have a clue who followed any of the CSC coaches and thus have no idea whether it worked out.  Having known plenty of CSC families going back to the Howie days, I don't know one family that regreted following their coach whether it was to Freeflow, Rebels, Surf, Sharks etc.   Not that CSC wasn't good, they just could not hang on to some great coaches. And if I am not mistaken there were some Toumi groups on this site that followed him to Sharks and  could not say enough positive things about him.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Dec 27, 2017)

Fact said:


> I heard Toumi chose to leave and that Scheri did not have a choice.


Same as I heard.  Heard some really scary stuff about Scheri that I won’t repeat because I haven’t personally verified.  I’m sure Albion will come up with something to replace them..money talks.


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 27, 2017)

Desert619 said:


> But that was a good one! I wonder where Tuomi will go to now.....back to CSC, back to Sharks? Hmmmm Time will tell.


Not sure Toumi would be welcome back at sharks. 

While we are on the topic of speculating why coaches are leaving.... Rumor is that some surf coaches are leaving and will be replaced by former surf coaches? 

Tis the season for team and coach shakeups


----------



## Fact (Dec 27, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Not sure Toumi would be welcome back at sharks.
> 
> While we are on the topic of speculating why coaches are leaving.... Rumor is that some surf coaches are leaving and will be replaced by former surf coaches?
> 
> Tis the season for team and coach shakeups


Former Surf coaches?   That would be funny if Steveo came back and replaced PD seeing how great his second chance at Surf has worked out.


----------



## tugs (Dec 28, 2017)

It'd be nice to get CC back.


----------



## Defendthegoal (Dec 28, 2017)

Fact said:


> I call BS. You don't have a clue who followed any of the CSC coaches and thus have no idea whether it worked out.  Having known plenty of CSC families going back to the Howie days, I don't know one family that regreted following their coach whether it was to Freeflow, Rebels, Surf, Sharks etc.   Not that CSC wasn't good, they just could not hang on to some great coaches. And if I am not mistaken there were some Toumi groups on this site that followed him to Sharks and  could not say enough positive things about him.


Toumi is/was an Amazing coach and he was given too much responsibility and not enough support.. he truly is a professor of the game and we are beyond sad. Curious where his next move is? Does anyone know? Also what happened with Tony?


----------



## watfly (Dec 28, 2017)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> I have a player that plays for Albion.  While the DOC may want you to be committed to the club no matter who the coach is, ultimately the coaching assignment is the most important factor for me as a parent.


I completely agree with you.  That's why you have to keep your options open with other clubs, you don't want it to be too late by the time Albion discloses who the coaches will be.  This annual charade and the club's "coach doesn't matter" mentality were a couple of the reasons we left the club.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## chondrichthyes (Dec 28, 2017)

Defendthegoal said:


> Toumi is/was an Amazing coach and he was given too much responsibility and not enough support.. he truly is a professor of the game and we are beyond sad. Curious where his next move is? Does anyone know? Also what happened with Tony?


GPS possibly? Local, developmental philosophy and less pressure/stress situation would be good for Toumi. I'm not sure what happened with Tony.


----------



## CopaMundial (Dec 28, 2017)

Fact said:


> Former Surf coaches?   That would be funny if Steveo came back and replaced PD seeing how great his second chance at Surf has worked out.


What do you mean by this? Just curious.


----------



## Fact (Dec 29, 2017)

CopaMundial said:


> What do you mean by this? Just curious.


Responding to @chargers post that he heard former Surf coaches are coming in to replace current coaches.  We all know Steveo's and PD's  history so I was being sarcastic that they would replace one bad apple with another one.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 29, 2017)

There is much more interesting news than anything  to do with Toumi. Everyone needs to sniff around a tad more...happy hunting !


----------



## Fact (Dec 29, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> There is much more interesting news than anything  to do with Toumi. Everyone needs to sniff around a tad more...happy hunting !


Not much sniffing needed when all the clues are given.  Hearing things third hand I hold it as gossip thou and don't want to put it on a public forum.  Maybe someone closer?


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 29, 2017)

Not referring to you- you get it. Everyone else though not so much they are fixated on the wrong story here


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 29, 2017)

Fact said:


> Not much sniffing needed when all the clues are given.  Hearing things third hand I hold it as gossip thou and don't want to put it on a public forum.  Maybe someone closer?


Let's see how long it takes for the "announcements".


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 29, 2017)

Fact said:


> Not much sniffing needed when all the clues are given.  Hearing things third hand I hold it as gossip thou and don't want to put it on a public forum.  Maybe someone closer?


If everything involving surf was discussed openly on this forum, the site would have to be shut down again. But in regards to a coaching shakeup, I will believe it when I see it, although it sounds like at least three of us here have heard the same thing through most likely different sources.


----------



## Fact (Dec 29, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> If everything involving surf was discussed openly on this forum, the site would have to be shut down again. But in regards to a coaching shakeup, I will believe it when I see it, although it sounds like at least three of us here have heard the same thing through most likely different sources.


What I find interesting is that at least for the last 5ish years, most of the drama has been in this one age group (although coaches coach more than one age this age is always involved).  Wonder if it has anything to do with leadership?


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 29, 2017)

Oh come on...or make up of certain teams. We have a very nice high percentage of coaches kids and relatives in our age group, board members kids, famous people kids, people "who play professionally" lol, people "who know people at US Soccer ( Ie threaten at every turn)
Due to the bad behavior that has been identified we frequently get coaches who are either hard nosed or pushovers. Nothing in between. 
Agree whole heartedly with you on this.


----------



## OBkicks (Dec 29, 2017)

So to the few of you that seem to know, or claim to know, more then the rest of us chiming in here; are you saying that there is a bigger story from Albion, and the rumors (or truths?) about Tony Scheri’s departure/release OR the rumors going on at Surf and the knucklehead boys club that has formed there and what changes may be coming?  thanks


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 29, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> If everything involving surf was discussed openly on this forum, the site would have to be shut down again. But in regards to a coaching shakeup, I will believe it when I see it, although it sounds like at least three of us here have heard the same thing through most likely different sources.


This thread was started by someone who thought they knew something of substance. They don't. Toumi is not a story. 
Maybe they should spend their time more focused on the bigger stories at hand?


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 29, 2017)

The issue is at this point a rumor is a rumor. The probability is high but it's still not official. 
I am pretty amazed that Toumi and Scheri would consume anyone's attention or time which is why I haven't commented until now. Everyone needs to start checking in with your real contacts and stop this hand wringing over silliness.

Also of note who cares? Two major ECNL clubs changed their coaches after tryouts the last two years due to parents complaining. So does anyone actually believe that announcements of coaching assignments means anything? Really????


----------



## OBkicks (Dec 29, 2017)

Most people are interested in things that will affect them and/or their children and where they play or intend to play. Your comments make sense but why do others need to think so broadly and be so interested in “the bigger story” if it has no relation to them. If someone is interested in what happened with Toumi and Scheri they must have a tie to them or to Albion and maybe their kid even played for one of them. If they did, they got the email that went out by their club and don’t need to be phishing here.  On the flip side why would anyone give 2 s#*ts about any of that if their ties are to Surf or another club? These forums are gossip and rumor ridden anyway, and we are all curious in one way or another for our own reasons. And some are more enlightened then others!


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 29, 2017)

In San Diego we have a lack of qualified and top level coaches. There are a handful. What they do impacts the city and team make up. They control that aspect as they should since there are so few of them. 
No one who is affiliated with Albion would question Toumi or anything else as it has been explained thoroughly. 
There are three DA, one solid ECNL. Cue the violins of crying parents.  What those coaches choose to do affects all of us no matter what club our daughter plays at if your daughter intends to play at a high level. If you have no intention of being a part of any of these teams and your intent is to smear or malign another human being then I believe someone should stand up.


----------



## CopaMundial (Dec 29, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> In San Diego we have a lack of qualified and top level coaches. There are a handful. What they do impacts the city and team make up. They control that aspect as they should since there are so few of them.
> There are three DA, one solid ECNL. Cue the violins of crying parents.  What those coaches choose to do affects all of us no matter what club our daughter plays at if your daughter intends to play at a high level.


And who might these "qualified" coaches be? Enlighten us simple parents, please.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a job so I won't be playing games with butt hurt coaches or parents today. Carry on!


----------



## Soccer (Dec 29, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> There is much more interesting news than anything  to do with Toumi. Everyone needs to sniff around a tad more...happy hunting !


Would that news be the rumor Shannon Macmillan is headed to Surf to be the girls DOC.  Spooner to Albion.  Shannon will not coach a team.  

Or is it something else?


----------



## CopaMundial (Dec 29, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I have a job so I won't be playing games with butt hurt coaches or parents today. Carry on!


Butt hurt? You have a lot to say about nothing. I'm really genuinely interested in who you deem qualified. I'm sure many parents on here are as well. If you wish to stir and stir the pot, at least give us something edible. Not a useless pot of water. Otherwise, yes, get back to your job and stop wasting our time. Carry on!


Soccer said:


> Would that news be the rumor Shannon Macmillan is headed to Surf to be the girls DOC.  Spooner to Albion.  Shannon will not coach a team.
> 
> Or is it something else?


Now we're talkin'. Finally someone giving us something to really think about, not just stirring the pot to stir the pot. Thanks Soccer.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 29, 2017)

No sorry I don't buy into the mob mentality. It's sad you would encourage baseless posts and innuendos.
People should wait until they see things in writing. Then they should wait until it changes after they pay. 
Mine is simply encouraging people to seek out different avenues of finding out the truth because this is three pages of garbage.
I am sorry if that doesn't fit your narrative.


----------



## CopaMundial (Dec 29, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> No sorry I don't buy into the mob mentality. It's sad you would encourage baseless posts and innuendos.
> People should wait until they see things in writing. Then they should wait until it changes after they pay.
> Mine is simply encouraging people to seek out different avenues of finding out the truth because this is three pages of garbage.
> I am sorry if that doesn't fit your narrative.


Drama much?! Come on. Just an hour ago, you went on and on and on about all the "big news" coming. People want to know the rumors. I've been on this forum since the old forum existed and it's always been a great source of information. Many rumors tend to have some value.  At least now, those that are at Surf might start digging a little further. Stop trying to be so righteous. You're as much a part of the gossip as anyone.


----------



## Defendthegoal (Dec 29, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> No sorry I don't buy into the mob mentality. It's sad you would encourage baseless posts and innuendos.
> People should wait until they see things in writing. Then they should wait until it changes after they pay.
> Mine is simply encouraging people to seek out different avenues of finding out the truth because this is three pages of garbage.
> I am sorry if that doesn't fit your narrative.


Lol I simply want to know what happened with Tony and would love to know where Toumi is going.. yes it affects my child.. you seem to know so please enlighten us all..


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 29, 2017)

Defendthegoal said:


> Lol I simply want to know what happened with Tony and would love to know where Toumi is going.. yes it affects my child.. you seem to know so please enlighten us all..


You have an albion 03? I think you are the only Albion parent here. Did the club tell you what happened with Tony? The rest of us have heard rumors that we do not want to share on a public forum.


----------



## Fact (Dec 29, 2017)

Soccer said:


> Would that news be the rumor Shannon Macmillan is headed to Surf to be the girls DOC.  Spooner to Albion.  Shannon will not coach a team.
> 
> Or is it something else?


If Shannon is going to be the Surf DOC I hope she puts an end to the privates of MD and other shenanigans.  If they spell out the expectations of coaches and parents and actually hold them accountable on their first offense, maybe some of this BS would end.


----------



## Fact (Dec 29, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> You have an albion 03? I think you are the only Albion parent here. Did the club tell you what happened with Tony? The rest of us have heard rumors that we do not want to share on a public forum.


Come on, do you really think Ginns is going to say anything about Tony?  They sent an email about Toumie because that was his choice to leave and he is not being accused of any wrongdoing.  I believe Defendthegoal is an 04 parent; surely some of them know about Tony even though it supposedly involved  the 03 team.


----------



## JoeBieber (Dec 29, 2017)

Fact said:


> If Shannon is going to be the Surf DOC I hope she puts an end to the privates of MD and other shenanigans.  If they spell out the expectations of coaches and parents and actually hold them accountable on their first offense, maybe some of this BS would end.


What shenanigans? Who is MD? If you're going to libel someone, at least be specific enough for us to pay attention.


----------



## Fact (Dec 29, 2017)

JoeBieber said:


> What shenanigans? Who is MD? If you're going to libel someone, at least be specific enough for us to pay attention.


Learn the definition of libel and then tell me which Surf team you are interested in because if your dd played there you would certainly know what I am talking about jackass.


----------



## JoeBieber (Dec 29, 2017)

Fact said:


> Learn the definition of libel and then tell me which Surf team you are interested in because if your dd played there you would certainly know what I am talking about jackass.


Well guess what? Not many Surf parents are here. And so 90% of your audience doesn't know who "MD" is and what alleged shenanigans means. So provide details or STFU.


----------



## Fact (Dec 29, 2017)

JoeBieber said:


> Well guess what? Not many Surf parents are here. And so 90% of your audience doesn't know who "MD" is and what alleged shenanigans means. So provide details or STFU.


Since you never agree with my posts, maybe you should realize that I am not talking to you.

I know that Surf Board members and probably Shannon are on the forum so I was giving them food for thought as well as everyone that practices similarly.

I remember the days when girls in San Diego had very few choices to play at a high level and thus several choose to go to OC to play instead of for example Bratz. Today there are a lot more options, albeit some would argue watered down choices, yet more girls then ever are making the long drive out of town to play because of politics. It is a sad commentary on what club soccer has become especially at a club like Surf and in this age group.

I remember when my kids where young and one heard that a teammate was getting privates from the coach.  My ds thought that the coach liked that player better then him.  So I sat my kids down and told them that if they wanted to play, it was on them to make it happen by working hard, being respectful to the coach and other players and helping in any way they could as a good teammate.  I told them that I would never kiss anyone's behind or bribe anyone so they could get ahead.  I believe that this attitude has served them well into young adults.   But having family that is still dealing with all this BS, I can at least hope for their sake that either the DOCs, coaches or parents wake up and say this is enough.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 29, 2017)

TCD said:


> View attachment 1862


He's right the posters have zero idea what they are talking about so why bother arguing


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> He's right the posters have zero idea what they are talking about so why bother arguing


Opinion forum.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 29, 2017)

JoeBieber said:


> What shenanigans? Who is MD? If you're going to libel someone, at least be specific enough for us to pay attention.


I don't believe he can be any more specific than this.


----------



## OBkicks (Dec 29, 2017)

If you have an opinion or a question regarding a topic, post it. Isn’t that what these forums are about? Why do we resort to name calling and insults, and being obnoxious and arrogant? Why is it grounds for elitism if someone is ignorant, or asks questions, or simply doesn’t know? Inform them. If you are not sure of something you heard, or may think is simply a rumor, say so. You are not bound by anything other then your own morals. Hopefully, and especially in today’s day and age, that means something. Stop making more out of this then it is. When you do, perhaps you become part of the problem as well.  It’s a Q & A forum. This is OUR community. Share and be respectful or maybe just get off. I’ll be doing that right now. Happy New year to you all. I hope your children land safely and have a wonderful season. Let them enjoy it.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 29, 2017)

JoeBieber said:


> Well guess what? Not many Surf parents are here. And so 90% of your audience doesn't know who "MD" is and what alleged shenanigans means. So provide details or STFU.


I don’t know of any shenanigans but a quick look at the surf website and scan of the coaches will show you first name and last name. I see at least one with the initials MD.


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 29, 2017)

Fact said:


> If Shannon is going to be the Surf DOC I hope she puts an end to the privates of MD and other shenanigans.  If they spell out the expectations of coaches and parents and actually hold them accountable on their first offense, maybe some of this BS would end.


Fact, from what I have heard, this won’t be a problem for much longer.


----------



## JoeBieber (Dec 29, 2017)

Fact said:


> Since you never agree with my posts, maybe you should realize that I am not talking to you.
> 
> I know that Surf Board members and probably Shannon are on the forum so I was giving them food for thought as well as everyone that practices similarly.
> 
> ...


No idea what you are on about. "in this age group" - which age group is that? You realize you are in the General forum, right?


----------



## JoeBieber (Dec 29, 2017)

timbuck said:


> I don’t know of any shenanigans but a quick look at the surf website and scan of the coaches will show you first name and last name. I see at least one with the initials MD.


Since there's nothing more specific than "shenanigans", I won't bother.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 29, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> This thread was started by someone who thought they knew something of substance. They don't. Toumi is not a story.
> Maybe they should spend their time more focused on the bigger stories at hand?


Actually if I was just wanting to focus on Toumi and Albion, that would have been the caption for my post.  I just wanted to see if other people have heard the same rumors as me and if anyone knew where Toumi was going.  I can't imagine that he would quit without having another job lined up.

As for Tony, it could be the real story of the season but I have a feeling that he is an Albion scapegoat eventhough he should be more careful how he presents himself.

As for age groups being discussed specifically, charger and striker have 04s.  MD is Paul's sister.  Rumor has it he slipped back into his old habits for a time this season and will soon be gone.  MD is known for giving privates to players on the team as well as hopefully if you know what I mean.

I am still in shock about Shannon and Spooner.  Both bad moves for San Diego.


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 29, 2017)

Monkey said:


> Actually if I was just wanting to focus on Toumi and Albion, that would have been the caption for my post.  I just wanted to see if other people have heard the same rumors as me and if anyone knew where Toumi was going.  I can't imagine that he would quit without having another job lined up.
> 
> As for Tony, it could be the real story of the season but I have a feeling that he is an Albion scapegoat eventhough he should be more careful how he presents himself.
> 
> ...


I am waiting for details about Shannon because this is not a rumor that has been spreading within the Sharks community. It is being kept a secret from parents, if this is happening. Not a peep about this within the club. Shannon is a nice person, and one I don’t really would fit in at Surf. 

Monkey, why do you think Spooner going to Albion is bad news?


----------



## Monkey (Dec 29, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I am waiting for details about Shannon because this is not a rumor that has been spreading within the Sharks community. It is being kept a secret from parents, if this is happening. Not a peep about this within the club. Shannon is a nice person, and one I don’t really would fit in at Surf.
> 
> Monkey, why do you think Spooner going to Albion is bad news?


Shannon had many options this year.  I don't think she will last long unless she can become a yes girl.  The same incestual leadership is in place and runs the show for their families benefit. The only way this will work is if they become so busy with their affiliates and counting their money from tournaments and field fees that they have no time left to control her.

Spooner could be a top coach if given the freedom to pick his team and be creative.  Other than a pay raise he is just trading one whipping boy situation for another.  Plus Albion has grown too large just for Ginns to control everything but he refuses to give up the power and so the club philosophy and training is really disorganized.  At least at Surf this was not the case.


----------



## meatsweats (Dec 29, 2017)

Soccer said:


> Would that news be the rumor Shannon Macmillan is headed to Surf to be the girls DOC.  Spooner to Albion.  Shannon will not coach a team.
> 
> Or is it something else?





Monkey said:


> Shannon had many options this year.  I don't think she will last long unless she can become a yes girl.  The same incestual leadership is in place and runs the show for their families benefit. The only way this will work is if they become so busy with their affiliates and counting their money from tournaments and field fees that they have no time left to control her.
> 
> Spooner could be a top coach if given the freedom to pick his team and be creative.  Other than a pay raise he is just trading one whipping boy situation for another.  Plus Albion has grown too large just for Ginns to control everything but he refuses to give up the power and so the club philosophy and training is really disorganized.  At least at Surf this was not the case.


What incestual relationships are left at Surf. Seems like so much change over the last few years. Is there something above the coaches and DOCs that drives the org? This seems like a problem in SD. The picture painted is grim from you all.


----------



## smellycleats (Dec 30, 2017)

OBkicks said:


> If you have an opinion or a question regarding a topic, post it. Isn’t that what these forums are about? Why do we resort to name calling and insults, and being obnoxious and arrogant? Why is it grounds for elitism if someone is ignorant, or asks questions, or simply doesn’t know? Inform them. If you are not sure of something you heard, or may think is simply a rumor, say so. You are not bound by anything other then your own morals. Hopefully, and especially in today’s day and age, that means something. Stop making more out of this then it is. When you do, perhaps you become part of the problem as well.  It’s a Q & A forum. This is OUR community. Share and be respectful or maybe just get off. I’ll be doing that right now. Happy New year to you all. I hope your children land safely and have a wonderful season. Let them enjoy it.


I agree. This form is exactly the place to talk about concerns regarding clubs or coaches. That’s what a community is all about.  Most of us understand that individual parents may have grievances with individual clubs or coaches and that may motivate their posts but overall more good can come from sharing information than bad. You cant always discuss concerns with parents on your team or rlse you risk becoming “that parent.” Thanks to those posters who have been specific here. It’s a public service.


----------



## growingpains (Dec 30, 2017)

Monkey said:


> Spooner could be a top coach if given the freedom to pick his team and be creative.  Other than a pay raise he is just trading one whipping boy situation for another.  Plus Albion has grown too large just for Ginns to control everything but he refuses to give up the power and so the club philosophy and training is really disorganized.  At least at Surf this was not the case.


I’m curious what you mean by that? Are you saying coaches don’t actually get to pick their teams? Maybe I’m a little green...


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Dec 30, 2017)

TCD said:


> I would literally fall over stunned if Shannon went to Surf. Seems to go against everything she seems to stand for. I can't believe this rumor has any real merit. I know there have been murmurings of Sharks and Surf merging but I would be absolutely gobsmacked if Shannon left Sharks in the 11th hour one week before tryouts.


Verrry interesting. Chargerfan and Striker17...hurry delete all your posts bashing Surf.  Hurry and buy your fan gear on soccer.com.  How will you fit in at Surf?


----------



## Surfref (Dec 30, 2017)

CopaMundial said:


> And who might these "qualified" coaches be? Enlighten us simple parents, please.


As a referee (and former coach and player), I have to work with San Diego and So Cal coaches almost every weekend.  There are some outstanding coaches in SD county and most of those do not work for Surf or Albion.  There are several college coaches that also coach club teams mostly at smaller clubs.  IMHO the best coaches in SD county are not at Surf or Albion, but spread out throughout the county at SDSC, Notts, SD United, Riptide, Sporting, Mustangs, OVC, Nado, Carlsbad, and Scripps.  Most of those coaches prefer the smaller clubs because it gives them more leeway to do other things such as coach college, raise a family, teach, or run their own business.  I have a good friend that holds an A coaching license, played MLS, asst coached MLS, college coach, but owns his own business so he only has time to coach one B10 team.  Those boys get far better coaching with my friend than they would get at any of the big name clubs.


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 30, 2017)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Verrry interesting. Chargerfan and Striker17...hurry delete all your posts bashing Surf.  Hurry and buy your fan gear on soccer.com.  How will you fit in at Surf?



Thankfully the rumor of a merger has never been anything more than a rumor. 

What does the club gain from merging with a watered-down surf brand? Would they bring over their pay to play policy? Parents in charge who know nothing about soccer? Or out of the mouth who knows the club inside and out, “management is motivated by one thing... the almighty dollar”. No thanks!


----------



## espola (Dec 30, 2017)

TCD said:


> I would literally fall over stunned if Shannon went to Surf. Seems to go against everything she seems to stand for. I can't believe this rumor has any real merit. I know there have been murmurings of Sharks and Surf merging but I would be absolutely gobsmacked if Shannon left Sharks in the 11th hour one week before tryouts.


Indeed - what would be the advantage for Sharks?


----------



## Round (Dec 30, 2017)

espola said:


> Indeed - what would be the advantage for Sharks?


Fields?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 30, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Thankfully the rumor of a merger has never been anything more than a rumor.
> 
> What does the club gain from merging with a watered-down surf brand? Would they bring over their pay to play policy? Parents in charge who know nothing about soccer? Or out of the mouth who knows the club inside and out, “management is motivated by one thing... the almighty dollar”. No thanks!


Good question...ask the club formerly known as West Coast FC.


----------



## Fact (Dec 30, 2017)

meatsweats said:


> What incestual relationships are left at Surf. Seems like so much change over the last few years. Is there something above the coaches and DOCs that drives the org? This seems like a problem in SD. The picture painted is grim from you all.


This probably refers to the Board which over the last few years now includes a group of parents that know nothing about soccer and have dds on the 03 and 04 top teams. The only thing they are interested in is advancing the kids and milking the rest of San Diego.  I believe since they took over fees have increased over 30%, the kit is no longer included and everyone INCLUDING coaches are required to sell raffle tickets. 

 Eventhough I thought  CC was a lazy coach he was an ok DOC  but he had no chance once the new Board was in place.


----------



## seesnake (Dec 31, 2017)

Someone on the board at SDSC told me that SurfSD and Sharks were merging, straight from the mouth of Brian Quinn. Not judging it true or not, just reporting what I was told.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

seesnake said:


> Someone on the board at SDSC told me that SurfSD and Sharks were merging, straight from the mouth of Brian Quinn. Not judging it true or not, just reporting what I was told.


Is this is a way for Surf to get teams back into Presidio?


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Is this is a way for Surf to get teams back into Presidio?





chargerfan said:


> I am waiting for details about Shannon because this is not a rumor that has been spreading within the Sharks community. It is being kept a secret from parents, if this is happening. Not a peep about this within the club. Shannon is a nice person, and one I don’t really would fit in at Surf.
> 
> Monkey, why do you think Spooner going to Albion is bad news?


Its being kept a secret from parents?  That would assume they care about your opinion.  That is not a slam on you or the Sharks but lets keep it real.  Clubs are going to do what they do and the absolute last people to know will be the parents.  Especially U-medium parents.  Its just club soccer and at the U-medium age who cares as long as they are having fun. Its not that serious.  

Shannon joining Surf might be to improve the dymanucs there and by injecting a good person into the Surf system improving youth soccer in San Diego for all clubs.  Think positive people!


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Is this is a way for Surf to get teams back into Presidio?


Shannon joins the soccer city team in 2017.  Shannon and the Sharks merge with Surf in 2018.  Soccercity is approved in 2018.  SoccerCity and Surf merge in 2019 with all the right people already in the right places with the MLS team being named Surf.  

The earth is flat.

One of these two statements will be proven to be true. Which one will it be?


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

seesnake said:


> Someone on the board at SDSC told me that SurfSD and Sharks were merging, straight from the mouth of Brian Quinn. Not judging it true or not, just reporting what I was told.


This is one of those rumors that has been around since June. They supposedly asked SDSC and Sharks before West Coast according to rumor and both said no, again rumor. I was surprised to hear SDSC was a no because I thought it would be a great fit. Sharks has always had more of a community engagement feel to it and that is not Surf. 
I don't think it's to join Presidio I think it's to take over the entire league or start something else. What does Surf need Presidio for? Not much. Presidio said no to them so i would go start something new if i was them! If you have Surf and Sharks you run San Diego. These guys are thinking big in every way now. 
Surf is in a different mode now- they are rivaling Albion with business deals and acquisitions. I don't think we will be looking at the same club and with the departure of their long time Admin people it seems even more so. 
The model of club soccer is absolutely changing- add GPS Bayern into the mix and what they want to do as well. 
The only shame in all of this to me is that I hope that people are told this in Jan before they plop money down instead of July. I can't see the Sharks deal happening but if they didn't announce it until July I think that would be a massive disservice to Sharks families.


----------



## Fact (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Is this is a way for Surf to get teams back into Presidio?


Each club is voted on yearly however, the existing members are generally voted on in a group.  Someone could make a motion to exclude Sharks from the vote and vote on them separately.  The existing board at Surf is the group that claimed that the rest of San Diego was not good enough for them. Although I know a lot of the younger teams and lower level teams would be served well by playing in Presidio, this would be the death of many clubs in San Diego and thus less choices for the consumer.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Shannon joins the soccer city team in 2017.  Shannon and the Sharks merge with Surf in 2018.  Soccercity is approved in 2018.  SoccerCity and Surf merge in 2019 with all the right people already in the right places with the MLS team being named Surf.
> 
> The earth is flat.
> 
> One of these two statements will be proven to be true. Which one will it be?


Soccercity is being overwhelmed by SDSU West among the people that matter - the voters of San Diego.


----------



## Fact (Dec 31, 2017)

@Striker might be right about Surf starting their own league.  It will happen soon with their own Spring Leauge.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> @Striker might be right about Surf starting their own league.  It will happen soon with their own Spring Leauge.


To me it's very logical. Why would they pander to a league that said no to them? They have the power and teams. They have the business sense and money to do it. 
I actually hope they do it.


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> @Striker might be right about Surf starting their own league.  It will happen soon with their own Spring Leauge.


A spring league? Will it just be between the club and it’s affiliates? This sounds kind of silly.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

Makes sense to me. Why would anyone want to go up to SCDSL for all the spring games when you can do them here? 
My only issue is how would Michelle Romero fit into this? I thought she was employed by Surf Cup Sports. @TCD how sweet would it be if we had a new league without her? 
Get Sharks, SDSC, Force, Mustangs on board and you have a real option plus a way to start identifying local talent you want to channel into the main club. Sorry but I think that Surf would be a much better option for people. Presidio is outdated in vision and mission. It's time they got challenged


----------



## timbuck (Dec 31, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> A spring league? Will it just be between the club and it’s affiliates? This sounds kind of silly.


Come on.  That’s kinda what fall league is already turning in to. Throw in a few slammers teams and some version of Galaxy.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

I disagree. You get buy in from north of the 52 and hopefully SDSC and you have a better product than Presidio. 
Put Surfs money and connections with strategic vision in place and it is a better product in the end with a tie in to an MLS pathway. 
The other model that will challenge the status quo is the Bayern GPS one. With their leadership and again a pathway to regional, national and international play I think things could get interesting.
Surf does things in line with US Soccer. They are the only club with ECNL and Da. It would make sense for them to control the competition and leagues. We have far too many randoms with poor leadership taking money from families. Not everyone is savvy. Surf is a proven product with a proven pathway. It's time for low level clubs to stop pilfering off of people.


----------



## Round (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I disagree. You get buy in from north of the 52 and hopefully SDSC and you have a better product than Presidio.
> Put Surfs money and connections with strategic vision in place and it is a better product in the end with a tie in to an MLS pathway.
> The other model that will challenge the status quo is the Bayern GPS one. With their leadership and again a pathway to regional, national and international play I think things could get interesting.
> Surf does things in line with US Soccer. They are the only club with ECNL and Da. It would make sense for them to control the competition and leagues. We have far too many randoms with poor leadership taking money from families. Not everyone is savvy. Surf is a proven product with a proven pathway. It's time for low level clubs to stop pilfering off of people.


Pilfering.  Got to love Surf people.


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I disagree. You get buy in from north of the 52 and hopefully SDSC and you have a better product than Presidio.
> Put Surfs money and connections with strategic vision in place and it is a better product in the end with a tie in to an MLS pathway.
> The other model that will challenge the status quo is the Bayern GPS one. With their leadership and again a pathway to regional, national and international play I think things could get interesting.
> Surf does things in line with US Soccer. They are the only club with ECNL and Da. It would make sense for them to control the competition and leagues. We have far too many randoms with poor leadership taking money from families. Not everyone is savvy. Surf is a proven product with a proven pathway. It's time for low level clubs to stop pilfering off of people.


These moves effectively turn presidio into a rec league. Fact, when will this announcement be made? 

Bayern GPS is turning some heads and I look forward to seeing what they can build here. Taila is a good coach who has had a lot of success with his 04 team and is probably the best non-DA option in San Diego. 

The surf league would hopefully shorten driving time to games if they keep this within a small geographical region. But with the current internal struggle and infighting at surf, it seems like maybe they need to clean house first.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

Round said:


> Pilfering.  Got to love Surf people.


The world is ending. No I have actually been accused of being anti surf for as long as I can mention. I appreciate the nod. 
What I am is a businessperson and I can see very clearly the plan and see nothing wrong with a club who has the vision and funds to execute this. Surf Cup sports does everything with class- everything is top notch.  
So I want to ask you this in all honesty. Isn't Presidio a rec league? In all honesty doesn't it represent low level soccer. Why don't we call it what it is? 
I am being sincere in this question. 
Wouldn't San Diego be better served to have let's say 3-4 proven pathways to an end dream of MLS/D1 soccer? Why is that such a bad thing?


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

I am not trying to start any argument either.
I can just let you know as a business owner when someone slams a door in my face I either make a better product or run the competition out. That's business. 
In this case I don't see this as a bad thing


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 31, 2017)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Shannon joins the soccer city team in 2017.  Shannon and the Sharks merge with Surf in 2018.  Soccercity is approved in 2018.  SoccerCity and Surf merge in 2019 with all the right people already in the right places with the MLS team being named Surf.
> 
> The earth is flat.
> 
> One of these two statements will be proven to be true. Which one will it be?


Sharks tryouts are in process. When would this be announced?


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Makes sense to me. Why would anyone want to go up to SCDSL for all the spring games when you can do them here?
> My only issue is how would Michelle Romero fit into this? I thought she was employed by Surf Cup Sports. @TCD how sweet would it be if we had a new league without her?
> Get Sharks, SDSC, Force, Mustangs on board and you have a real option plus a way to start identifying local talent you want to channel into the main club. Sorry but I think that Surf would be a much better option for people. Presidio is outdated in vision and mission. It's time they got challenged


Presidio is whatever the clubs decide it  is.  In years past, the clubs decided how to do promotion/relegation, to add Premier level, and then to form SDDA.  If those and/or other clubs decide they want to form a "new league", Presidio is the vessel to pour it into.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> Each club is voted on yearly however, the existing members are generally voted on in a group.  Someone could make a motion to exclude Sharks from the vote and vote on them separately.  The existing board at Surf is the group that claimed that the rest of San Diego was not good enough for them. Although I know a lot of the younger teams and lower level teams would be served well by playing in Presidio, this would be the death of many clubs in San Diego and thus less choices for the consumer.


Is that so?  Things must have changed since I attended Presidio meetings.  Generally, if an established club was reasonably current financially with the league, and the club's adults had not caused any problems, they just rolled over from one year to the next.  The only votes about clubs I remember were for admission of new clubs.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I disagree. You get buy in from north of the 52 and hopefully SDSC and you have a better product than Presidio.
> Put Surfs money and connections with strategic vision in place and it is a better product in the end with a tie in to an MLS pathway.
> The other model that will challenge the status quo is the Bayern GPS one. With their leadership and again a pathway to regional, national and international play I think things could get interesting.
> Surf does things in line with US Soccer. They are the only club with ECNL and Da. It would make sense for them to control the competition and leagues. We have far too many randoms with poor leadership taking money from families. Not everyone is savvy. Surf is a proven product with a proven pathway. It's time for low level clubs to stop pilfering off of people.


Hilarious.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

Times have changed @espola. I am sorry but you are way out of sync with current reality


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

Let's see how hilarious I am in six months.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 31, 2017)

Maybe a little back on topic-  what other movement is going on out there?
With a few clubs getting new logos on their uniforms, will there be any changes?
Is OC Strikers effectively done once state cup is complete?


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

Again we are on topic for San Diego.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Times have changed @espola. I am sorry but you are way out of sync with current reality


Maybe so.  I tried to look up the latest version of the Presidio bylaws on the website -- "Bylaws are in the process of being reviewed and updated."  I think that process has been at least a year now.


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Presidio is whatever the clubs decide it  is.  In years past, the clubs decided how to do promotion/relegation, to add Premier level, and then to form SDDA.  If those and/or other clubs decide they want to form a "new league", Presidio is the vessel to pour it into.



There’s no way. Presidio is the past. This is the future.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> There’s no way. Presidio is the past. This is the future.


What is "this"?


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> What is "this"?


A surf-run League. I’m not saying it’s a good or bad thing since I see the pros and the cons, but I think it is another move at making presidio more irrelevant.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> A surf-run League. I’m not saying it’s a good or bad thing since I see the pros and the cons, but I think it is another move at making presidio more irrelevant.


Good luck with that.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I disagree. You get buy in from north of the 52 and hopefully SDSC and you have a better product than Presidio.
> Put Surfs money and connections with strategic vision in place and it is a better product in the end with a tie in to an MLS pathway.
> The other model that will challenge the status quo is the Bayern GPS one. With their leadership and again a pathway to regional, national and international play I think things could get interesting.
> Surf does things in line with US Soccer. They are the only club with ECNL and Da. It would make sense for them to control the competition and leagues. We have far too many randoms with poor leadership taking money from families. Not everyone is savvy. Surf is a proven product with a proven pathway. It's time for low level clubs to stop pilfering off of people.





Fact said:


> Each club is voted on yearly however, the existing members are generally voted on in a group.  Someone could make a motion to exclude Sharks from the vote and vote on them separately.  The existing board at Surf is the group that claimed that the rest of San Diego was not good enough for them. Although I know a lot of the younger teams and lower level teams would be served well by playing in Presidio, this would be the death of many clubs in San Diego and thus less choices for the consumer.


Exactly.  We need less choices for the consumer (aka the families paying for “competitive” soccer).  If the free market says those clubs should fail...maybe they should.  Too small to fail?  This attitude demonstrates the problems with US soccer.  “I am a consumer and my little snowflake will be a star somewhere...please dont shut down the smaller clubs with dad coaches.”  Competitive soccer + competitive free market = If you cant make the cut, play AYSO and work hard for the next season.

Presidio is recreational.  Most of the clubs that play in presidio play rec level soccer.  That is not a bad thing..enjoy the league..just dont bash bigger clubs because your kid cant make the cut.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

TCD said:


> All I can say is who needs reality tv when we have youth soccer? First Surf leaves Presidio because it's "not good enough", then Surf wants back in to Presidio and like a jilted lover, Presidio denies them, so now Surf is apparently starting their own league. Looks like I need another bowl of popcorn!


All that I am at liberty to say is that that's not all that is coming soon.


----------



## Fact (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I disagree. You get buy in from north of the 52 and hopefully SDSC and you have a better product than Presidio.
> Put Surfs money and connections with strategic vision in place and it is a better product in the end with a tie in to an MLS pathway.
> The other model that will challenge the status quo is the Bayern GPS one. With their leadership and again a pathway to regional, national and international play I think things could get interesting.
> Surf does things in line with US Soccer. They are the only club with ECNL and Da. It would make sense for them to control the competition and leagues. We have far too many randoms with poor leadership taking money from families. Not everyone is savvy. Surf is a proven product with a proven pathway. It's time for low level clubs to stop pilfering off of people.


In response to your post:
I don't see Carlsbad caving, hopefully nor SDSC at least until they see how things work out for West Coast.
I am sick of the buzzword "pathway."  That is a bunch of bull.  There has always been pathways for players that are worthy.  This "pathway" nonsense is just marketing for the ill-informed parents that think their child is extra special.  Moreover this "pathway" is not for all players at Surf. You have said it yourself that they would rather bring someone in from outside the club than promote a B or C team player.  Can you explain the "pathway" for these kids other than just selling a dream.
What is the Bayern GPS model that is so different than any other "pathway?"
Actually Surf does not do things in line with US Soccer and this is one of the reasons PD will be gone.
I have been wondering for the last year why when Surf worked so hard to keep out other ECNL teams in San Diego, they let their closest competitor get ECNL last year.  I have been speculating some type of relationship.
Normally, economies of scale are great for the consumer, but in this case, all Surf has managed to do is increase their prices and reduce service as they have been expanding.  Moreover, most but not all of the coaches make less than they could elsewhere and this would get worse with less clubs.  It would be horrible for San Diego to give them any more control.  If the Presidio clubs put aside their differences, they have the ability to stop this steamroller.
@TCD if I were you I would not like Strikers theory, your favorite coaches did not leave Surf on good terms and I believe they would be run out of town if Surf had their way.


----------



## Fact (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Is that so?  Things must have changed since I attended Presidio meetings.  Generally, if an established club was reasonably current financially with the league, and the club's adults had not caused any problems, they just rolled over from one year to the next.  The only votes about clubs I remember were for admission of new clubs.


Look at last year's minutes.


----------



## Fact (Dec 31, 2017)

TCD said:


> But to the question of which coaches are going where...I heard that Encinitas Express has had some coaches leave. I think they are going to the new GPS San Diego club.


Who? That's crazy if a new club can support a lot of coaches.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> Look at last year's minutes.


Which month?


----------



## Fact (Dec 31, 2017)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Exactly.  We need less choices for the consumer (aka the families paying for “competitive” soccer).  If the free market says those clubs should fail...maybe they should.  Too small to fail?  This attitude demonstrates the problems with US soccer.  “I am a consumer and my little snowflake will be a star somewhere...please dont shut down the smaller clubs with dad coaches.”  Competitive soccer + competitive free market = If you cant make the cut, play AYSO and work hard for the next season.
> 
> Presidio is recreational.  Most of the clubs that play in presidio play rec level soccer.  That is not a bad thing..enjoy the league..just dont bash bigger clubs because your kid cant make the cut.


Smaller clubs are great.  Younger kids should be able to play with their friends, close to home as long as they can.


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 31, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> There’s no way. Presidio is the past. This is the future.


Fact, if the surf league pans out, do you not think it makes presidio irrelevant? They would probably lose Encinitas, sharks, SDSC, Carlsbad, and other north county clubs.


----------



## Fact (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> Which month?


April 2017
New Business: Team Applications (2003 – 2010 Due April 22nd, 2017): Team applications due by April 22nd, 2017.

League Applications (Returning Leagues): A motion to approve the league/club applications received to date from returning leagues/clubs was made by 1st Steve Marx with a 2nd provided by Oscar Zamora. The motion was approved by unanimous consent. 

League Applications (Juventus San Diego, Borussia Del Mar, Surf, DPL): Each club/league made a presentation to the membership. Juventus San Diego was represented by Ken Weaver. Borussia Del Mar was represented by Tommy Maurer. San Diego Surf was represented by Blair Nichols assisted by Josh Henderson and Jason Ash DPL/DAII was represented by Barry Ritson from LA Premier and Toumi from Albion. The results of the vote by ballot are as follows; Juventus San Diego approved pending Cal South approval by a 32 - 11 - 2 vote Borussia Del Mar approved pending Cal South approval by a 30 - 12 - 2 vote San Diego Surf not approved by a 17 – 26 – 2 vote DPL/DA II not approved by a 19 – 23 – 2 vote


----------



## Fact (Dec 31, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Fact, if the surf league pans out, do you not think it makes presidio irrelevant? They would probably lose Encinitas, sharks, SDSC, Carlsbad, and other north county clubs.


The closer the club, the more they have to lose to Surf.  So I don't see them joining any Surf league unless they plan to sell out entirely.  In all honesty, how many clubs/teams play spring league anyways?  I know that they have been asking clubs to join the league, I am just hoping not enough join them.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Dec 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> Smaller clubs are great.  Younger kids should be able to play with their friends, close to home as long as they can.


That system is in place. Its called AYSO.


----------



## Fact (Dec 31, 2017)

TCD said:


> I was told by a parent on the G05 A team that their coaches were leaving Express.


Guy Newman?  That would be huge since he was the director. He is no longer listed on the Express website.  Can anyone confirm where he went.


----------



## Fact (Dec 31, 2017)

fantasyfutbol said:


> That system is in place. Its called AYSO.


There needs to be a bridge between AYSO and top club teams.


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> The closer the club, the more they have to lose to Surf.  So I don't see them joining any Surf league unless they plan to sell out entirely.  In all honesty, how many clubs/teams play spring league anyways?  I know that they have been asking clubs to join the league, I am just hoping not enough join them.


I read this conversation as surf trying to start their own league for both spring and fall.  I see the advantage of north county teams being able to stay close to home, especially at the younger ages. 

Fact, I always thought you were a surf homer. I was wrong!


----------



## timbuck (Dec 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> There needs to be a bridge between AYSO and top club teams.


There is. It’s called flight 3.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> Smaller clubs are great.  Younger kids should be able to play with their friends, close to home as long as they can.


I agree with that in principle, but in practice it makes sense to group the better players together as they get older if we are interested for some reason in improving their  play.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Dec 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> Guy Newman?  That would be huge since he was the director. He is no longer listed on the Express website.  Can anyone confirm where he went.


I was told he is leaving but I don’t know where he is going though.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> In response to your post:
> I don't see Carlsbad caving, hopefully nor SDSC at least until they see how things work out for West Coast.
> I am sick of the buzzword "pathway."  That is a bunch of bull.  There has always been pathways for players that are worthy.  This "pathway" nonsense is just marketing for the ill-informed parents that think their child is extra special.  Moreover this "pathway" is not for all players at Surf. You have said it yourself that they would rather bring someone in from outside the club than promote a B or C team player.  Can you explain the "pathway" for these kids other than just selling a dream.
> What is the Bayern GPS model that is so different than any other "pathway?"
> ...


There is a lot to unpack here. Let me start by saying my hypothesis is simply a hypothesis. 

I will also start by saying I believe Presidio is basically AYSO and acts like it and looks like it. I think peopl would be better served staying with local rec leagues in neighborhoods for as long as they could, and picking identified talent for the next level. It's too diluted. Crazy wish huh? Yes I will prep for the onslaught. 

I do not know if any Surf coaches for sure leaving except Gabe who already did. Rumors yes but not for sure. If the rumored coaches are in fact leaving is this happening in Jan?

Pathway paragraph- I agree with you. I am simply parroting the soccer websites. The end goal is MLS and US soccer in control. Here is my question to you though- what is wrong with concentrating the top identified talent at the DA or MLS level? What is wrong with ending the notion that little Ryan at Express who wants to play D1 is going to "make it". 
Do you not think that once a special player was identified at Oranje or Express or Albion South that we should funnel them to people like Keith Miller or Benoit or Ryan Guy? 

I believe strongly that on the girls side this is a major issue. We have a few that understand girls and know what it takes to coach them. Shannon is in fact one. I happen to believe that elite players should play with other ones and there should be a funnel to get them there. 

Maybe it's not Surf- but they deserve better than what they are getting. If someone wants to improve that process and concentrate Ryan Marquez, Gabe, Shannon and people like this all in the same place then I applaud that. I can't comment on anything other than that because I don't know about PD.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

timbuck said:


> There is. It’s called flight 3.


Aren't you an AYSO extra coach? If so I am interested in your thoughts because I would assume you would agree that there is way too much club travel stuff


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> Guy Newman?  That would be huge since he was the director. He is no longer listed on the Express website.  Can anyone confirm where he went.


Word is within the week the club they are all going to is announcing


----------



## chargerfan (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Word is within the week the club they are all going to is announcing


Tryouts are coming within the next couple of weeks for these clubs. Announcements better come sooner rather than later! There is a lot of coach movement this year. If PD leaves that is two DA coaches leaving halfway through the DA season.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Tryouts are coming within the next couple of weeks for these clubs. Announcements better come sooner rather than later! There is a lot of coach movement this year. If PD leaves that is two DA coaches leaving halfway through the DA season.


Not a rumor I had heard- but am extremely interested in this. 
Louis Hunt for Surf 04 Da next year I hear. 
Albion no idea. 
Who is at LAGSD?


----------



## Surfref (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Wouldn't San Diego be better served to have let's say 3-4 proven pathways to an end dream of MLS/D1 soccer? Why is that such a bad thing?


So you are talking about the 1% to 5% of players that will play in college or at the professional level.  What about the other 95% to 99% of the other players?  My DD played at smaller clubs from 9 to 18 years old and Presidio/SDDA until she was 15 than played SCDSL and CSL.  She ended up with a $14,000 college soccer scholarship and several of her teammates from that small club playing CSL also received substantial scholarships.  All of the players on DD last team that wanted to play in college went on to play college at some level.

I would think that it would be a better business model to provide a product to 100% of available customers instead of just 1% to 5% of the available customers.


----------



## surfertwins (Dec 31, 2017)

Hunt = 05
Tonks = 04
PD moving to boys side.

This was week ago!


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

Had heard Hunt 04. This is new info. I thought tonks was ECNL only?
Who is doing 04 ECNL? Gary for the third year same team?


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

I also ask you a simple question Surfref who is he one selling the fantasy? A low level Presidio club who takes the money and whose parents believe its high level? Or a verified high level high exposure club? 

Let me tell you a funny story. Yesterday while out I had the pleasure of over hearing two soccer moms in deep conversation. Their 12 year old girls were "soccer stars" and they were so good at soccer that they could not play other sports. They were so involved with soccer that they even had a hard time completing volunteer hours. So naturally I was at this point quite curious as to what high level team was being discussed . 
It was PYSL Blast. 

Who is selling a dream? 
If you are a parent who doesn't know what Coast, DA, ECNL is who is the one selling the dream? It's not Surf or Blues!

I am not at all discouraging play or inclusion. What I am pointing out is that the big bad wolf isn't always the mega club with the good record. It's not Surf, or Gins, or Blues or Dugan. Open your mind up a little.


----------



## JoeBieber (Dec 31, 2017)

Holy moly some of you have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I also ask you a simple question Surfref who is he one selling the fantasy? A low level Presidio club who takes the money and whose parents believe its high level? Or a verified high level high exposure club?
> 
> Let me tell you a funny story. Yesterday while out I had the pleasure of over hearing two soccer moms in deep conversation. Their 12 year old girls were "soccer stars" and they were so good at soccer that they could not play other sports. They were so involved with soccer that they even had a hard time completing volunteer hours. So naturally I was at this point quite curious as to what high level team was being discussed .
> It was PYSL Blast.
> ...


Incredible..seriously brilliant.  It’s darn near child abuse to make a kid do privates, keep them away from other sports, musical instruments, make them play in far away tournaments in the summer heat...all to say your DD is a star and plays competitive soccer on the mission hills brewers or whatever other random club pops up.


----------



## Fact (Dec 31, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I read this conversation as surf trying to start their own league for both spring and fall.  I see the advantage of north county teams being able to stay close to home, especially at the younger ages.
> 
> Fact, I always thought you were a surf homer. I was wrong!


I am my families' homer.  Having older kids and seeing family deal with this mess, I can stand back and look at it objectively and I don't like what I see.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

JoeBieber said:


> Holy moly some of you have way too much time on your hands.


Says the person who ranks the DA teams for fun. This is info of substance


----------



## Fact (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I also ask you a simple question Surfref who is he one selling the fantasy? A low level Presidio club who takes the money and whose parents believe its high level? Or a verified high level high exposure club?
> 
> Let me tell you a funny story. Yesterday while out I had the pleasure of over hearing two soccer moms in deep conversation. Their 12 year old girls were "soccer stars" and they were so good at soccer that they could not play other sports. They were so involved with soccer that they even had a hard time completing volunteer hours. So naturally I was at this point quite curious as to what high level team was being discussed .
> It was PYSL Blast.
> ...


I had to look up Blast.  They have over 20 teams. So while not a large club, they are doing something right to keep players.  And who are you to say that these 2 12 year old girls are not top players.  I have known many players over the years that choose to stay at their small club despite Surf trying to recruit them.  Their parents did not have a clue about club soccer but  it worked out for them in the end.


----------



## Fact (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Word is within the week the club they are all going to is announcing


These coaches we are mentioning are in the top pay group so it is not hard to figure out where they are going since only a few clubs can afford them.

Happy New Years.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I also ask you a simple question Surfref who is he one selling the fantasy? A low level Presidio club who takes the money and whose parents believe its high level? Or a verified high level high exposure club?
> 
> Let me tell you a funny story. Yesterday while out I had the pleasure of over hearing two soccer moms in deep conversation. Their 12 year old girls were "soccer stars" and they were so good at soccer that they could not play other sports. They were so involved with soccer that they even had a hard time completing volunteer hours. So naturally I was at this point quite curious as to what high level team was being discussed .
> It was PYSL Blast.
> ...


That's an interesting fairy tale, but the reality of the last few decades is that Surf club management behavior and attitude have alienated most of the  clubs and leagues in Southern California, and perceptive parents have realized they don't need to pay service to the Surf fables in order to succeed.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> These coaches we are mentioning are in the top pay group so it is not hard to figure out where they are going since only a few clubs can afford them.
> 
> Happy New Years.


Happy New years to you too! I appreciate all your insights and help on this thread.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> That's an interesting fairy tale, but the reality of the last few decades is that Surf club management behavior and attitude have alienated most of the  clubs and leagues in Southern California, and perceptive parents have realized they don't need to pay service to the Surf fables in order to succeed.


Take Surf out of the equation. Make sure you say Blues, Surf, Slammers. It's not all about Surf. 
Please point me to the success of Presidio 14-18 year olds and committments. I would like to educate myself since I am apparently missing a huge subset of talented players who have moved on. 
I am not an elitist or "mean" because I am saying a child has a greater chance of success with Surf or Blues. It's statistically relevant.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Take Surf out of the equation. Make sure you say Blues, Surf, Slammers. It's not all about Surf.
> Please point me to the success of Presidio 14-18 year olds and committments. I would like to educate myself since I am apparently missing a huge subset of talented players who have moved on.
> I am not an elitist or "mean" because I am saying a child has a greater chance of success with Surf or Blues. It's statistically relevant.


I'm only familiar with the Surf issues.  Are the other clubs just as bad?


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> That's an interesting fairy tale, but the reality of the last few decades is that Surf club management behavior and attitude have alienated most of the  clubs and leagues in Southern California, and perceptive parents have realized they don't need to pay service to the Surf fables in order to succeed.


No the fairy tale are parents who early specialize in soccer to the detriment of other sports or activities because they are being told Mayors or Governors Cup is "just like National Cup"
You can't have it both ways. Own it. 
Call it what it is.


----------



## Striker17 (Dec 31, 2017)

espola said:


> I'm only familiar with the Surf issues.  Are the other clubs just as bad?


I am sure you are so familiar since your child stopped playing ten years ago as I recall?


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I am sure you are so familiar since your child stopped playing ten years ago as I recall?


My children played on club teams (not Surf) until 2010.  One son coached club teams (not Surf) until he moved out of town last year.  I have been in regular contact with coaches, referees, players and club admins since early 90's right up until now.  I have been enjoying watching my 2004 niece play on a Presidio team (obviously not Surf), including about a dozen games this past season and perhaps some of her team's State Cup games if they get any nearby games.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> No the fairy tale are parents who early specialize in soccer to the detriment of other sports or activities because they are being told Mayors or Governors Cup is "just like National Cup"
> You can't have it both ways. Own it.
> Call it what it is.


Who were those parents?  I'm not aware of any of that personally.


----------



## smellycleats (Dec 31, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> There is a lot to unpack here. Let me start by saying my hypothesis is simply a hypothesis.
> 
> I will also start by saying I believe Presidio is basically AYSO and acts like it and looks like it. I think peopl would be better served staying with local rec leagues in neighborhoods for as long as they could, and picking identified talent for the next level. It's too diluted. Crazy wish huh? Yes I will prep for the onslaught.
> 
> ...


Haha. Onslaught


----------



## Soccer (Dec 31, 2017)

Fact said:


> Guy Newman?  That would be huge since he was the director. He is no longer listed on the Express website.  Can anyone confirm where he went.


GN was let go by the club a while ago.  He didn’t leave.

Mas Yamasaki is at West Coast/ Surf now.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jan 1, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> I also ask you a simple question Surfref who is he one selling the fantasy?
> ...
> Let me tell you a funny story. Yesterday while out I had the pleasure of over hearing two soccer moms in deep conversation. Their 12 year old girls were "soccer stars" and they were so good at soccer that they could not play other sports. They were so involved with soccer that they even had a hard time completing volunteer hours. So naturally I was at this point quite curious as to what high level team was being discussed .
> It was PYSL Blast.
> ...


A conversation between soccer moms, happy about their little girls success at whatever level they were. The horror.  I am sure they both said their daughters were "soccer starts". (NOT.) Where is the selling? Where is any evidence that they were sold a "dream", what ever that is? Dod you also overhear them all saying that their girls would make the WNT? Nice try. 


Striker17 said:


> No the fairy tale are parents who early specialize in soccer to the detriment of other sports or activities because they are being told Mayors or Governors Cup is "just like National Cup"
> You can't have it both ways. Own it.
> Call it what it is.





espola said:


> Who were those parents?  I'm not aware of any of that personally.


Yep, more false premise.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 2, 2018)

Insert monotone voice 

Oh 
My 
Gosh
What 
A  
Shock  

All the older referees and Presidio homers and coaches for Presidio or Sdda have a problem with my hypothesis. I never ever saw that coming. 

Read a book on innovation or successful business models~it's the New year after all. 

As for the rest of the post I learned long ago with people like Jap and company there was no need to even engage.


----------



## espola (Jan 2, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Insert monotone voice
> 
> Oh
> My
> ...


In all this excitement, I kind of lost track - could you kindly state your hypothesis again for the the record?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 2, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Insert monotone voice
> 
> Oh
> My
> ...


Must be several antiquated, irrelevant Magoo posts in this thread.....


----------



## clueless parent (Jan 3, 2018)

Club soccer has evolved greatly in the past 5-8 years.  Evolved may be too weak a description.  It has changed radically.  This year, tryouts for u-littles occurred in December.  For u-middles, tryouts are in the next week.  Before Vegas Cup, before State Cup.

State Cup is becoming irrelevant for a few reasons, including DA, ECNL, and tryouts that occur two months before State Cup.

In the past, State Cup was an open tournament at the end of the season.  Teams could grow stronger over the season, and peak for State Cup.  With top level teams no longer playing State Cup, coupled with tryouts months in advance, State Cup has changed.  Perhaps the clubs and gaming circuits need to revisit their respective definitions of a season.  With tryouts in December and January, it is ridiculous to claim that State Cup represents the conclusion of the season.  Unless and until clubs stop cutting players and accepting new players (and the concomitant fees) before State Cup, the end of the season is the day before team offers are made.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 3, 2018)

For u14 (2004) and younger, I don't see any reason why State Cup can't happen between Thanksgiving and early January.
Heck, start the season a week earlier or throw in a few games midweek if we need to get games done earlier to let State Cup take place.
Or move it to the Summer and make it a pre-season tournament.


----------



## sealions (Jan 3, 2018)

Monkey said:


> So by now most coaches know whether their contact is going to be renewed and clubs know which coaches plan to leave.  I find it interesting this year that not a lot of clubs are listing coaching assignments for next season.  Is this because they are anticipating a big shuffle still to come? Do DA coaches have a different length of contact since their season is only half way thru?
> 
> Looking at Albion, they have already had some tryouts but are not willing to confirm coaching assignments.  When looking at DA standing and which coaches have been showing up to games, I noticed that Toumi's name is gone.  He is still listed on the Albion website so is he going to be coaching other teams at Albion? If so which teams? Also Tony Scheri is no longer listed on their website.



Toumi is now at Bayern GPS as Director of the central location.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 3, 2018)

Now we just need to know where Mark and Pauley are landing and we are all set ...


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 3, 2018)

Don't worry I won't tell a soul


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 3, 2018)

Does anyone else know the second and third candidates for the Albion DA position


----------



## Round (Jan 3, 2018)

sealions said:


> Toumi is now at Bayern GPS as Director of the central location.


Seems like a lot of chiefs.  Is there a listing of who is what where somewhere?


----------



## Round (Jan 3, 2018)

Round said:


> Seems like a lot of chiefs.  Is there a listing of who is what where somewhere?


Nevermind, responses on another thread.  Must be some money coming in from somewhere.


----------



## Goforgoal (Jan 3, 2018)

TCD said:


> Is there a SD North County GPS?


No, not yet anyways. The central location that Toumi is apparently taking is from East Clairemont Mesa to TierraSanta based on their listed fields, so about 20 miles down the 15 or 163 from the 4S/RB areas.


----------



## Fact (Jan 3, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Now we just need to know where Mark and Pauley are landing and we are all set ...


Where is Gabe?


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 3, 2018)

Rebels I heard


----------



## Fact (Jan 3, 2018)

Round said:


> Seems like a lot of chiefs.  Is there a listing of who is what where somewhere?





Round said:


> Nevermind, responses on another thread.  Must be some money coming in from somewhere.


@Round does anything make you happy?  I would think you would be happy when anything detrimental happens to Albion since you have been harboring resentment since your dd left.


----------



## Round (Jan 3, 2018)

Goforgoal said:


> No, not yet anyways. The central location that Toumi is apparently taking is from East Clairemont Mesa to TierraSanta based on their listed fields, so about 20 miles down the 15 or 163 from the 4S/RB areas.


There is definitely a need in that area, the East county locations are pretty central also.


----------



## Round (Jan 3, 2018)

Fact said:


> @Round does anything make you happy?  I would think you would be happy when anything detrimental happens to Albion since you have been harboring resentment since your dd left.


No kid of mine left Albion.


----------



## Fact (Jan 3, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Rebels I heard


That's a revolving door.  I guess by the end of the year he'll be back at Surf.  Even though he is great for younger technical skills not sure I would want my kid to have him as a coach given his history of back and forth.


----------



## Fact (Jan 3, 2018)

Round said:


> No kid of mine left Albion.


Then what was those years of bitching all about?


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't know - depends on the culture and vision clubs are going for. With CC in charge Surf was a lot different!!!! Maybe a function of available coaches but incredible changes.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 3, 2018)

The coaching assignments matter. I can't imagine some of these people speaking to colleges- oddly I can absolutely imagine the high school coaches I know doing with ease. I wish some clubs would realize that when choosing an 04 and above coach. Appearances and professionalism are important.


----------



## Round (Jan 3, 2018)

Fact said:


> Then what was those years of bitching all about?


Because, truth.


----------



## soccerparentsarecrazy (Jan 3, 2018)

Round said:


> Seems like a lot of chiefs.  Is there a listing of who is what where somewhere?


Sounds like a high quality upstart club with two mature, responsible, respected, trustworthy and experienced community leaders. Talia and Toumi and Bayern GPS will raise the quality bar in San Diego. I'd trust them with my child to create a smart and supportive learning environment and to hire high quality coaches. No one knows youth soccer in San Diego better than Toumi. Watch this club grow.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 3, 2018)

soccerparentsarecrazy said:


> Sounds like a high quality upstart club with two mature, responsible, respected, trustworthy and experienced community leaders. Talia and Toumi and Bayern GPS will raise the quality bar in San Diego. I'd trust them with my child to create a smart and supportive learning environment and to hire high quality coaches. No one knows youth soccer in San Diego better than Toumi. Watch this club grow.


@soccerparentsarecrazy you may be right, but how much traction are you going to get from someone that joined the forum today and has 1 post?  Not a knock on the coaches, the club or you, but you get that the post comes across as someone with the club - right?


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Jan 3, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> @soccerparentsarecrazy you may be right, but how much traction are you going to get from someone that joined the forum today and has 1 post?  Not a knock on the coaches, the club or you, but you get that the post comes across as someone with the club - right?


Add to that the awkwardly trying to fit in user name "soccerparentsarecrazy"  looks like we got ourselves a coach in sheep's clothing.  Sorry for outing you but I have a particular set of skills, skills I have acquired after a long forum career..skills that make me a nightmare for coaches like you...


----------



## sealions (Jan 3, 2018)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Add to that the awkwardly trying to fit in user name "soccerparentsarecrazy"  looks like we got ourselves a coach in sheep's clothing.


If it’s a GPS coach, they had better figure out that their DOC’s last name is Taila, not Talia


----------



## NumberTen (Jan 4, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> @soccerparentsarecrazy you may be right, but how much traction are you going to get from someone that joined the forum today and has 1 post?  Not a knock on the coaches, the club or you, but you get that the post comes across as someone with the club - right?


Every one has to start somewhere.  The number of posts, in this case, has no relevance to the truth of the statement.  Anyone who knows these two individuals will agree with @soccerparentsarecrazy.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 4, 2018)

NumberTen said:


> Every one has to start somewhere.  The number of posts, in this case, has no relevance to the truth of the statement.  Anyone who knows these two individuals will agree with @soccerparentsarecrazy.


It is interesting that you said that the naming of these individuals was "good news"'on the Bayern GPS thread and above you ask who is coaching the

Everyone here knows that you are a 01 Albion homer who uses this forum to pump your own ego about your son making the varsity team in his freshman year. Yes I have seen you trying to
gloat.

** Reality check- Your son's high school is very small, plays in Division 4 and does not even have a JV team.  No disrespect to your son but he is not even on the top team so you need to mellow out as I am positive you know little to nothing about these coaches.  You and Defendthegoal are just being good little Albion homers.  Move along unless you have something credible to add.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 4, 2018)

NumberTen said:


> Every one has to start somewhere.  The number of posts, in this case, has no relevance to the truth of the statement.  Anyone who knows these two individuals will agree with @soccerparentsarecrazy.


It is interesting that you said that the naming of these individuals was "good news"'on the Bayern GPS thread and above you ask who is coaching the

Everyone here knows that you are a 01 Albion homer who uses this forum to pump your own ego about your son making the varsity team in his freshman year. Yes I have seen you trying to
gloat.

** Reality check- Your son's high school is very small, plays in Division 4 and does not even have a JV team.  No disrespect to your son but he is not even on the top team so you need to mellow out as I am positive you know little to nothing about these coaches.  You and Defendthegoal are just being good little Albion homers.  Move along unless you have something credible to add.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 4, 2018)

Monkey said:


> It is interesting that you said that the naming of these individuals was "good news"'on the Bayern GPS thread and above you ask who is coaching the
> 
> Everyone here knows that you are a 01 Albion homer who uses this forum to pump your own ego about your son making the varsity team in his freshman year. Yes I have seen you trying to
> gloat.
> ...


Sorry the system froze. But it was worth posting twice.

** Also meant to say your son is an 03 your pathetic Albion homer.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Monkey said:


> It is interesting that you said that the naming of these individuals was "good news"'on the Bayern GPS thread and above you ask who is coaching the
> 
> Everyone here knows that you are a 01 Albion homer who uses this forum to pump your own ego about your son making the varsity team in his freshman year. Yes I have seen you trying to
> gloat.
> ...


Why in the world would anyone who is an ALBION parent support a coach who has moved clubs repeatedly leaving teams before the end of the season?


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Also to be frank I have no idea again why people even care about this coach? Low level. 
Bigger stories at hand for the big clubs and movement which people have mentioned. Those are the important puzzle pieces missing


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Why in the world would anyone who is an ALBION parent support a coach who has moved clubs repeatedly leaving teams before the end of the season?


All of the coaching contracts that I am aware of end after League season(end of November).  So any coach that does not plan to sign another contract for another year has no choice but to leave before State Cup.  FYI-Let's not exaggerate. Toumi's contract at Crusaders was not renewed after 20ish years due to CSC hurting financially because of Board mismanagement.  And while Albion seemed like a good opportunity, he put his faith in an untrustworthy track suit wearing used car salesman.  I wish them luck.  Any club that can challenge Albion and Surf to provide better service to kids is worth supporting.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 4, 2018)

I have been on record as more than supportive of GPS - you questioned their "pathway". Anything to improve or modify a blighted system I am all for. 
He left Sharks before State Cup. You forgot that and no I do not believe the parents or anyone was ok with that move. 
He also left Albion. I know you dislike Albion and that's ok but I don't think you are intimately familiar with all of the issues. If you are please share. 
I don't doubt you may be correct but all of this cheerleading is odd to me.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 4, 2018)

We have potentially two DA director positions opened up. That's not a good look. OC doesn't have this issue. 
I would say I hope US Soccer investigates that but who am I kidding? 
Says a lot to me though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> We have potentially two DA director positions opened up. That's not a good look. OC doesn't have this issue.
> I would say I hope US Soccer investigates that but who am I kidding?
> Says a lot to me though.


The girls DA and ECNL coverage in OC is not very good, it is stopping kids from competing at those levels.


----------



## avh (Jan 4, 2018)

Fact said:


> FYI-Let's not exaggerate. Toumi's contract at Crusaders was not renewed after 20ish years due to CSC hurting financially because of Board mismanagement.


Let's not exaggerate here.  A group of disgruntled parents tried to sell this idea four years ago with a full on assault on CSC.  It is just as false today as it was back then.  As the ring leader ("San Diego Joe") insisted I do, I have been tracking the 990's of CSC ... and all the other local clubs to CSC, from 2011 through what is available thus far for 2016.  CSC was at the time, and still are financially out performing all the comparable clubs in there area.  The data is out there for you if you really want to check the "Fact"s.

Toumi ... under performed as ADOC at CSC, in my opinion and from my observations as a long time parent at the club back then.  He was not renewed as ADOC.  One might suggest that CSC was not getting the bang for the buck that they expected.  No surprise that his coaching contract negotiation did not go well (from both sides) and his contract was not renewed.



Fact said:


> And while Albion seemed like a good opportunity, he put his faith in an untrustworthy track suit wearing used car salesman.


Four clubs in five years ... time to step back, look in the mirror, and do some soul searching.  Admittedly, Toumi is a good trainer for youngers.  But, at some point, you really have to stop blaming the clubs and the "untrustworthy track suit wearing used car salesman" and take some ownership.  It may be a hard pill to swallow, but the record speaks for itself.



Fact said:


> All of the coaching contracts that I am aware of end after League season(end of November). So any coach that does not plan to sign another contract for another year has no choice but to leave before State Cup.


I would suspect that the DA coaches contracts go through the end of the DA season ... which is in the June time frame.  So one might ask who is really the "untrustworthy track suit wearing used car salesman" ... in your words.  Bailing on teams in the middle of the season.


----------



## Defendthegoal (Jan 4, 2018)

Monkey said:


> It is interesting that you said that the naming of these individuals was "good news"'on the Bayern GPS thread and above you ask who is coaching the
> 
> Everyone here knows that you are a 01 Albion homer who uses this forum to pump your own ego about your son making the varsity team in his freshman year. Yes I have seen you trying to
> gloat.
> ...


Albion Homer LMAO.. You couldn't be further from the truth on that. I am a fan of Toumi but also disappointed that he left our team so abruptly. And has a track record as stated of doing it but He wasn't given any support and between DPL being a joke and having to coach 3teams on top of going to US training meetings etc.. he was burnt out and was too much.. do I think DA is a good thing yes.. I am beyond sad to see Toumi go and I think GPS is very lucky to have such a great coach.


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> I have been on record as more than supportive of GPS - you questioned their "pathway". Anything to improve or modify a blighted system I am all for.
> He left Sharks before State Cup. You forgot that and no I do not believe the parents or anyone was ok with that move.
> He also left Albion. I know you dislike Albion and that's ok but I don't think you are intimately familiar with all of the issues. If you are please share.
> I don't doubt you may be correct but all of this cheerleading is odd to me.


I questioned the use of the word pathway in general, not theirs specifically.  Of course parents are not happy with a move when they like a coach and didn't a lot follow him?

As for Sharks I did not forget about that but with an opportunity to be the director of a new DA program, would you have passed that up?


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> We have potentially two DA director positions opened up. That's not a good look. OC doesn't have this issue.
> I would say I hope US Soccer investigates that but who am I kidding?
> Says a lot to me though.


Exactly, Surf and Albion because management is not genuine with coaches and parents. You do not see these problems at Carlsbad and their DA teams are performing well with lots of local talent. I wonder why!


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Carlsbad teams have always done well and their olders coach turnover is low. They seem to have truly harnessed a nice blend of physical, training, mental strength training. I am also impressed with their social media, celebration of their girls and professionalism. 
They are doing this DA right from all accounts and reports I am hearing.


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2018)

avh said:


> Let's not exaggerate here.  A group of disgruntled parents tried to sell this idea four years ago with a full on assault on CSC.  It is just as false today as it was back then.  As the ring leader ("San Diego Joe") insisted I do, I have been tracking the 990's of CSC ... and all the other local clubs to CSC, from 2011 through what is available thus far for 2016.  CSC was at the time, and still are financially out performing all the comparable clubs in there area.  The data is out there for you if you really want to check the "Fact"s.
> 
> Toumi ... under performed as ADOC at CSC, in my opinion and from my observations as a long time parent at the club back then.  He was not renewed as ADOC.  One might suggest that CSC was not getting the bang for the buck that they expected.  No surprise that his coaching contract negotiation did not go well (from both sides) and his contract was not renewed.
> 
> ...


How many DOCs did Crusades go thru back then? Was it 4 in 5 years?  Even on the boys side they fired a DO  at the end of his contract and left one of their highest performing teams without a coach and thus no National Cup.

Do you know when DA coaches come contacts are up?  No and I can guarantee you that if he left Albion under contract they would have no problem slapping him with an injunction to prevent him from coaching. They often use this threat.  So do use a favor and stick to the facts.


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Carlsbad teams have always done well and their olders coach turnover is low. They seem to have truly harnessed a nice blend of physical, training, mental strength training. I am also impressed with their social media, celebration of their girls and professionalism.
> They are doing this DA right from all accounts and reports I am hearing.


Eventhough I think Carlsbad has way too many teams in each age group (probably supporting the DA program more so than at other clubs) I am thrived that they are another club that can help keep Surf in check to their customers.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 4, 2018)

That's why we all have choices. The more information shared the better. I know many people look at this forum and text back and forth. I hope that some clubs give information to us so that we can make informed decisions about placement. I am in awe that two open positions could be coming, and we are all supposed to act like it's all just fine. Nothing to see here!


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2018)

Sorry for all the typos in my posts above.  It is hard to be on a conference call and type.  Back to my day job.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 4, 2018)

Fact said:


> Do you know when DA coaches come contacts are up?  No and I can guarantee you that if he left Albion under contract they would have no problem slapping him with an injunction to prevent him from coaching. They often use this threat.  So do use a favor and stick to the facts.


Are you really implying that DA coach contracts might end halfway through the season? C'mon man. 

An injunction to keep a youth soccer coach from moving jobs? Has this ever happened?


----------



## timbuck (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Are you really implying that DA coach contracts might end halfway through the season? C'mon man.
> 
> An injunction to keep a youth soccer coach from moving jobs? Has this ever happened?


It happens quite a bit. And clubs hold back wages owed.  Coaches sue clubs. And clubs sue coaches.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Why in the world would anyone who is an ALBION parent support a coach who has moved clubs repeatedly leaving teams before the end of the season?


Having previously lived in SD for 15 years with two soccer playing daughters I tend to agree with this. Sure, I was a "Surf-guy" but, without wanting to be at all rude, I don't see why anyone would put him on a pedestal.


----------



## avh (Jan 4, 2018)

Fact said:


> How many DOCs did Crusades go thru back then? Was it 4 in 5 years?  Even on the boys side they fired a DO  at the end of his contract and left one of their highest performing teams without a coach and thus no National Cup.


Well, by my recollection, Rene has been DOC at CSC since 2010 or 2011.  But I'll check that for you when I get home.  I want to make sure I get the facts right for you.  If you want to give me names and dates of all these others you are implying from back 4 or 5 years ago, I'll try to go check those facts for you also.



Fact said:


> Do you know when DA coaches come contacts are up?  No and I can guarantee you that if he left Albion under contract they would have no problem slapping him with an injunction to prevent him from coaching. They often use this threat.  So do use a favor and stick to the facts.


Okay, I'll stick with the facts.

Fact: Toumi bailed on his two DA teams in the middle of the season.

Question:  Do you know when DA coaches contracts are up?  If not, do us a favor and stick to the facts.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Seems to me parents/forum people are more riled up about this than both Albion or Toumi who have moved on


----------



## Round (Jan 4, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Seems to me parents/forum people are more riled up about this than both Albion or Toumi who have moved on


I'm sure all of the grown men involved put the needs and well being of 13 and 14 year old girls ahead of their egos and own needs.

You know, it's for the kids.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Totally! Everything they do is for the girls. I can rest easy knowing they truly care about my soccer player and work tirelessly on ways to get her exposure for college while challenging her on and off the field. We care as much about character and grades as we do....

Oh wait I got carried away with their various websites


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 4, 2018)

I wish the mind blown emoji worked in the forum.
Please tell me that clown show BW isn't coming down as well


----------



## outside! (Jan 4, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Carlsbad teams have always done well and their olders coach turnover is low. They seem to have truly harnessed a nice blend of physical, training, mental strength training. I am also impressed with their social media, celebration of their girls and professionalism.
> They are doing this DA right from all accounts and reports I am hearing.


I have watched the '01 team and they play some nice soccer. Drummond and Higham are good coaches and are doing well with their teams. I have no experience with Duggan other than talking over a beer and have not watched his team, so no I cannot offer an informed opinion.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 4, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Seems to me parents/forum people are more riled up about this than both Albion or Toumi who have moved on


Are you the Albion Sarah Huckabee?


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Aren't you precious? I am sure you know what southern women mean we we say that darling. 
Hurry along and go make some excel spreadsheets of little girls soccer.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The girls DA and ECNL coverage in OC is not very good, it is stopping kids from competing at those levels.


Please elaborate?  Aren’t there 4 ECNL teams and 3 DA teams in OC?


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 4, 2018)

And now, for your Rumor Recap (c):

Toumi has left Albion (Monkey)
Surf has picked up Toumi (Fact)
Surf has not picked up Toumi (chargerfan)
Scheri has left Albion (Soccer Cat)
Toumi and Scheri have left Albion (OBkicks)
Toumi left and Scheri was fired (Fact)
Heard some "really scary" stuff about Scheri (Soccer Cat)
Surf coaches are leaving and will be replaced by other Surf coaches (chargerfan)
There is "much more interesting news" than Tuomi (Striker17)
Everyone fixated on the "wrong story" about Albion (Striker17)
Announcements are coming soon about the "interesting news" (Striker17)
Coaching shakeup at Surf (chargerfan)
Toumi is not a story - there is a bigger story (Striker17)
Toumi and Scheri are "handwringing" over "silliness" (Striker17)
Toumi is beyond reproach, as the story has been "explained thoroughly" (Striker17)
Shannon to Surf, Spooner to Albion (soccer)
There are 'shenanigans" going on at Surf (Fact)
The "shenanigans" will not be going on much longer (chargerfan)
PD from Surf "slipped into old habits" (Monkey)
Shannon is not going to Surf (Monkey)
Shannon is not going to Surf (TCD)
The best coaches are at small clubs (Surfref)
Sharks and Surf are merging (seesnake)
Surf will take over Presidio (Striker17)
Surf is starting their own league (Fact)
espola is out of synch with reality (Striker17)
Express coaches are going to GPS (TCD)
There is no pathway. Surf recruits too much. Surf doesn't do things in line with US Soccer. More anti-Surf stuff (Fact)
Teams won't join Surf's new league (Fact)
Guy Newman has left Express (Fact)
Don't know about any Surf coaches leaving (Striker17)
Louis Hunt will coach the Surf 04 DA team next year (Striker17)
Hunt will coach Surf 05DA, Tonks 04DA, PD to boys (surfertwins)
Hunt will coach the Surf 04 DA team next year (Striker17)
Newman was fired from Express. Yamasaki is now with OC Surf (Soccer)
Toumi is now with GPS (sealions)
Spooner is not going to Albion. PD is moving out of state (TCD)
Gabe went to Rebels (Striker17)
Gabe will be back at Surf next year (Fact)
Toumi was let go from CSC because of money woes (Fact)
US Soccer should investigate "two DA director spots open" (Striker17)
DA contracts run through the end of the season (avh)
CSC did not fire Albion due to money woes (avh)
Toumi underperformed at the clubs he's been at (avh)
Carlsbad teams perform well and low coaching turnover (Striker17)
DA contracts terminate in the  middle of the DA season (Fact)
People are getting riled up about Albion and Toumi and shouldn't (Striker17)
Kris Dolinsky is moving to SD Surf (TCD)

You're welcome.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> And now, for your Rumor Recap (c):
> 
> Toumi has left Albion (Monkey)
> Surf has picked up Toumi (Fact)
> ...


Too funny!


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 4, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> As for the rest of the post I learned long ago with people like Jap and company there was no need to even engage.


Back in the days of The Kitchen, maybe 2011, 2012, I actually enjoyed espola. He was sharp, had good insight, friendly, engaging. But then JustAParent happened, and the ridiculous and endless back and forth between them broke something in espola. He's now just like JAP, his kids are long out of soccer, his view of the soccer landscape is locked into what it was in 2009, and he harbors this festering grudge against Surf for whatever reason that leaks out in most of his posts. He needs a hobby that isn't trolling youth soccer parents in every forum on the site.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 4, 2018)

It's actually very funny or tragic actually that someone would compose that list more than likely to bring back to their coach or DOC. But we have too much time on our hands - again bless his heart


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Back in the days of The Kitchen, maybe 2011, 2012, I actually enjoyed espola. He was sharp, had good insight, friendly, engaging. But then JustAParent happened, and the ridiculous and endless back and forth between them broke something in espola. He's now just like JAP, his kids are long out of soccer, his view of the soccer landscape is locked into what it was in 2009, and he harbors this festering grudge against Surf for whatever reason that leaks out in most of his posts. He needs a hobby that isn't trolling youth soccer parents in every forum on the site.


"Just like JaP"?  Have I ever told a lie about you?


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 4, 2018)

espola said:


> "Just like JaP"?  Have I ever told a lie about you?


JAP's MO was to take a paragraph of text, ignore all context, and ask endless questions designed to infuriate and troll. 

Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> JAP's MO was to take a paragraph of text, ignore all context, and ask endless questions designed to infuriate and troll.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.


Ignore all context?  I questioned the most important part.


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2018)

timbuck said:


> It happens quite a bit. And clubs hold back wages owed.  Coaches sue clubs. And clubs sue coaches.


Yes contracts go til Dec.

Plenty of litigation on this issue and whether they can take their contact list.  But in most cases coaches are not employees but independent contractors so the Labor Board cannot help them and they don't have enough money to defend themselves.  They cave and get stiffed right before Xmas.  Fact-Albion has done this.


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2018)

avh said:


> Well, by my recollection, Rene has been DOC at CSC since 2010 or 2011.  But I'll check that for you when I get home.  I want to make sure I get the facts right for you.  If you want to give me names and dates of all these others you are implying from back 4 or 5 years ago, I'll try to go check those facts for you also.
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll stick with the facts.
> ...


Rene started 2012 season.  Before him was Toumi, Mike Nmoude,  the guy that started Liverpool, and I believe there may have been one other in 5-6 years.

To say he bailed on his teams mid season, here we go again with parents defining seasons.  And if you are working on a project at work and an opportunity that you think will be better comes along, are you really going to say no thank you? Get a clue it is a business and all people are entitled to do what they feel is best for their family. Unless he promised someone that he was going to stay until a certain date, he did nothing wrong.

I talked to a boys DA coach and his contract ends at the start of the winter break.


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Having previously lived in SD for 15 years with two soccer playing daughters I tend to agree with this. Sure, I was a "Surf-guy" but, without wanting to be at all rude, I don't see why anyone would put him on a pedestal.


I don't put anyone on a pedestal.  I just think it is an interesting move with DA just starting and so much upheaval.  I know a lot of people contemplating next DA and ECNL seasons based on what is happening.


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> And now, for your Rumor Recap (c):
> 
> Toumi has left Albion (Monkey)
> Surf has picked up Toumi (Fact)
> ...


If you have nothing better to do go for it, but don't misquote me which you did numerous times.  The first one is that I never said that Toumi is going to Surf.  I said "I wonder if he is going to Surf."  Get a clue.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 4, 2018)

Fact said:


> Yes contracts go til Dec.
> 
> Plenty of litigation on this issue and whether they can take their contact list.  But in most cases coaches are not employees but independent contractors so the Labor Board cannot help them and they don't have enough money to defend themselves.  They cave and get stiffed right before Xmas.  Fact-Albion has done this.


This. Is. Ridiculous. 

You are a DA club and you hire a coach to coach a DA team. The season runs from August to June. Why on Earth would you sign a contract with that coach that runs half the season?


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> This. Is. Ridiculous.
> 
> You are a DA club and you hire a coach to coach a DA team. The season runs from August to June. Why on Earth would you sign a contract with that coach that runs half the season?


You asked and I answered the question.  Why don't you demand that your club attach your coaches' contract to your contact and that they stay until you say they season is over. LOL


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 4, 2018)

Fact said:


> You asked and I answered the question.  Why don't you demand that your club attach your coaches' contract to your contact and that they stay until you say they season is over. LOL


You are a moron. The season is over when the last regular season game is played. Or playoffs. Not halfway through. Why are you continuing to press this ludicrous point?


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2018)

I see TCD upgraded membership and pulled his/her post that Pauley's brother is leaving Aneheim Surf and coming to SD Surf.  Tell me, is he going to require privates from his players too and recruit DA players from other clubs during the season as well?


----------



## Fact (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> You are a moron. The season is over when the last regular season game is played. Or playoffs. Not halfway through. Why are you continuing to press this ludicrous point?


Get a life.  I am out.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 4, 2018)

Fact said:


> I talked to a boys DA coach and his contract ends at the start of the winter break.


Sure you did. What club?


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 4, 2018)

Fact said:


> Get a life.  I am out.


I accept your surrender.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 4, 2018)

TCD said:


> I don't know where my post went stating that Kris Dolinsky is leaving Anaheim Surf/coming to SD Surf. TBH, I've had some weird, really weird, things happen to my account in the past 48 hours. Either that or I'm hitting the DayQuil too hard. Anyone else have this cold? It is a biatch!  (and, yes, I'm trying to lighten the mood bc this thread has gone down a mean rabbit hole.)


Not mean - just curious to hear which club is signing their DA coaches to half-season contracts.


----------



## ORivers (Jan 4, 2018)

Fact said:


> That would be a step down for Toumi.  I knew he would never last a full season at Albion.  He probably went in there being made a million promises but instead Albion tried to make him the poster child for DPL. He had too much respect in the community to allow Albion to use him this way.  I wonder if Surf picked him up? Rumor has it that there is a lot happening there especially on the girls side that would be a perfect fit for Toumi.



Toumi is now the Director of Coaching for GPS as stated on their FB page!


----------



## Round (Jan 4, 2018)

ORivers said:


> Toumi is now the Director of Coaching for GPS as stated on their FB page!


Saw that, lots of stuff on the Facebook page, including a celebration of humiliating another clubs little boy team or two in indoor soccer.


----------



## ORivers (Jan 4, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> Toumi and Scheri are both gone. No longer at Albion. Rumors flying on who and how but a letter from Albion stated
> Toumi stepped down


Toumi is now the Director of Coaching for Bayern-GPS


----------



## sealions (Jan 4, 2018)

ORivers said:


> Toumi is now the Director of Coaching for Bayern-GPS


Ray Taila is DOC of Bayern GPS and Toumi is director of  Bayern GPS- central


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 4, 2018)

TCD said:


> I don't know where my post went stating that Kris Dolinsky is leaving Anaheim Surf/coming to SD Surf. TBH, I've had some weird, really weird, things happen to my account in the past 48 hours. Either that or I'm hitting the DayQuil too hard. Anyone else have this cold? It is a biatch!  (and, yes, I'm trying to lighten the mood bc this thread has gone down a mean rabbit hole.)


Careful!  Last time some of Big Blue’s internal business got on the forum it “crashed” and all back-ups were somehow corrupted.......allegedly of course!


----------



## avh (Jan 4, 2018)

Fact said:


> Rene started 2012 season.  Before him was Toumi, Mike Nmoude,  the guy that started Liverpool, and I believe there may have been one other in 5-6 years.


I checked back on my notes from when I went through this with "San Diego Joe" in 2015 (SDJ insisted that I do a lot of research).  My notes show Rene joined CSC around 2010.  I know he was at CSC in 2011, when my youngest moved from rec to competitive.  And I seem to recall him there in 2010.  That's a pretty good run as DOC with no changes. 

As for Michael Nmounde, his bio on the Riptide page (http://riptidesoccer.org/Page.asp?n=87462&org=RIPTIDESOCCER, if you want to check the facts) shows he was CSC ADOC 2003-2004, CSC DOC 2004-2006, CSC Boys Director 2006-2008, and CSC DOC 2008-2010.  Again, a pretty good run there.  And no mention of Liverpool/Spirit/Freeflow anywhere.  You may want to check you facts on that.



Fact said:


> To say he bailed on his teams mid season, here we go again with parents defining seasons.


When you say "parents defining seasons", if you mean going to the USDA website and looking up how USDA defines the season, then I'm guilty.  For your reference "The season begins in September and concludes with Championships in July."  (http://www.ussoccerda.com/faq, if you want to check the facts).  So December would make that ... well ... mid season.

I also find it interesting that in an earlier post you were pointing out how bad CSC was because they "fired" a coach at the end of his contract and left a team without a coach for National Cup ... yet it's perfectly okay for a coach to walk out on his teams mid season.  Kind of a double standard, wouldn't you say?  In your words, "get a clue"!


----------



## CopaMundial (Jan 4, 2018)

outside! said:


> I have watched the '01 team and they play some nice soccer. Drummond and Higham are good coaches and are doing well with their teams. I have no experience with Duggan other than talking over a beer and have not watched his team, so no I cannot offer an informed opinion.


Yes, but remember, they are not spreading their talent thin like Surf, Slammers or Blues. They have DA only, no ECNL. All '01 and '02 talent in one basket.  Regardless, CD is stellar and I would have my DD play for her any time, but there is a culture aspect to deal with and it comes from the top. We have two power clubs with attitudes in North SD. What are parents to do? Not sure. Focus on the end goal at this point and get them committed, but also let the kids be happy playing. Many quit at this age, for various reasons. Every time I think we're done with change, more happens. The youngers seemed screwed at this point. Nothing about talent. It's all about winning. Parents, clubs and coaches are all equally to blame.


----------



## Fact (Jan 5, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Sure you did. What club?


As you should know clubs don't necessarily have boys DA teams in each age group so I am not outing someone that was honest with me.


----------



## Fact (Jan 5, 2018)

avh said:


> I checked back on my notes from when I went through this with "San Diego Joe" in 2015 (SDJ insisted that I do a lot of research).  My notes show Rene joined CSC around 2010.  I know he was at CSC in 2011, when my youngest moved from rec to competitive.  And I seem to recall him there in 2010.  That's a pretty good run as DOC with no changes.
> 
> As for Michael Nmounde, his bio on the Riptide page (http://riptidesoccer.org/Page.asp?n=87462&org=RIPTIDESOCCER, if you want to check the facts) shows he was CSC ADOC 2003-2004, CSC DOC 2004-2006, CSC Boys Director 2006-2008, and CSC DOC 2008-2010.  Again, a pretty good run there.  And no mention of Liverpool/Spirit/Freeflow anywhere.  You may want to check you facts on that.
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW!  You keep notes, so sad.  Michael left CSC end of November 2011 as DOC.  Rene did not come in until 2012 season. This is based on discussions with both of them and my notes hahhahhaha...What about Howard/Howie (Liverpool guy that passed away) and Toumi plus who was before Michael?  Since you have so much time on your hands please pull the CSC minutes and let us know. 

And no double standard. Parent contracts are with the club not the coach so when a club lets a coach go, it is their responsibility to find a replacement for the team.

I am not going to continue to argue with you about CSC.  They have a lot of coaches I like and I was hoping that they would make a comeback in a big way to support the families living out that way.  Now I am rooting for Bayern GPS.  The families out that way deserve a local option to play at a higher level.


----------



## Fact (Jan 5, 2018)

Fact said:


> All I can say is WOW!  You keep notes, so sad.  Michael left CSC end of November 2011 as DOC.  Rene did not come in until 2012 season. This is based on discussions with both of them and my notes hahhahhaha...What about Howard/Howie (Liverpool guy that passed away) and Toumi plus who was before Michael?  Since you have so much time on your hands please pull the CSC minutes and let us know.
> 
> And no double standard. Parent contracts are with the club not the coach so when a club lets a coach go, it is their responsibility to find a replacement for the team.
> 
> I am not going to continue to argue with you about CSC.  They have a lot of coaches I like and I was hoping that they would make a comeback in a big way to support the families living out that way.  Now I am rooting for Bayern GPS.  The families out that way deserve a local option to play at a higher level.


** correction. Michael was let go November 2010.  Darn my bad handwriting on my notes.


----------



## avh (Jan 5, 2018)

Fact said:


> All I can say is WOW!  You keep notes, so sad.


Yeah, that was my feeling also back then.  But that group of disgruntled parents that left with Toumi spent the better part of five months spreading half truths, innuendos, and flat out lies about CSC.  As I'm sure you remember, I got tired of all the misinformation and called SDJ out on it.  Remember "I know a guy"?  A lot like "I talked to a boys DA coach".  SDJ never produced "his guy" back then, just as you won't produce your coach now.  And SDJ's had to admit that that he "... had some bad information"  and his speculations based on that bad info was wrong.  I had to keep good notes because SDJ was encougaging me to do the research ... and I wanted to make sure I got the fact right ... unlike some people here.



Fact said:


> Michael left CSC end of November 2011 as DOC.  Rene did not come in until 2012 season. This is based on discussions with both of them and my notes hahhahhaha


So ... I already provided you the information on Michael from his own bio that said he was at CSC until 2010.  Below is an excerpt from an email my daughters manager sent on Fri 8/26/2011 11:39 AM:
Hello,

We will have an added day of training next week with Toumi (a coach and the assistant director).  The club is adding these days so that all teams are evaluated by both the director (Rene) and Toumi in order to give feedback to the coaches and parents.  So the schedule is as follows:


Monday/Wed- regular practice @ Allied Gardens 4:30-5:30

*Tues8/30- Toumi  at 4:30 at Pershing.*

Have a nice day,​So as you can see, Rene was at CSC as DOC in 2011.  I guess that is your bad also! hahhahhaha.  Yeah, it's sad I save that info, but again, I'm kind of against spreading half truths and lies, and presenting them as "Fact".  Yeah, I know, I'll get a "Dumb" rating from you, again.



Fact said:


> And no double standard. Parent contracts are with the club not the coach so when a club lets a coach go, it is their responsibility to find a replacement for the team.


Ok, you just keep on justifying that double standard however you want.



Fact said:


> I am not going to continue to argue with you about CSC.


I completely understand.  Why continue an argument based on half truths and lies that you can't substantiate, and cannot win.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 5, 2018)

Fact said:


> I talked to a boys DA coach and his contract ends at the start of the winter break.


Which club signs its DA coaches to a half a season at a time?


----------



## Fact (Jan 5, 2018)

avh said:


> Yeah, that was my feeling also back then.  But that group of disgruntled parents that left with Toumi spent the better part of five months spreading half truths, innuendos, and flat out lies about CSC.  As I'm sure you remember, I got tired of all the misinformation and called SDJ out on it.  Remember "I know a guy"?  A lot like "I talked to a boys DA coach".  SDJ never produced "his guy" back then, just as you won't produce your coach now.  And SDJ's had to admit that that he "... had some bad information"  and his speculations based on that bad info was wrong.  I had to keep good notes because SDJ was encougaging me to do the research ... and I wanted to make sure I got the fact right ... unlike some people here.
> 
> 
> So ... I already provided you the information on Michael from his own bio that said he was at CSC until 2010.  Below is an excerpt from an email my daughters manager sent on Fri 8/26/2011 11:39 AM:
> ...


Produce your original email, it is interesting that a team would only practice for an hour. Even rec teams at the youngest ages practice more.  Are you sure that is part of a real email?  Of course no comments about Howard or other Docs.  What is your name? I am suppose to out a coach that gave me private information, get real. I have seen plenty of soccer coaches contracts, have you?  

If you want to make CSC the center of this thread, explain to me what Rene has done for the club since he has been there, either size, money or development? I honestly don't follow him so please educate us with the facts.


----------



## Fact (Jan 5, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Which club signs its DA coaches to a half a season at a time?


And would you like to tell us your real name and where your kid plays?


----------



## Fact (Jan 5, 2018)

Back to the topic, if Kris is going to SD Surf, isn't it going to be the same old pay to play system?  I don't know anything about him but I assume he follows the same system as his siblings.

Also, can anyone confirm Spooner to Albion and if so how did he get out of his contract mid season?


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 5, 2018)

Fact said:


> Back to the topic, if Kris is going to SD Surf, isn't it going to be the same old pay to play system?  I don't know anything about him but I assume he follows the same system as his siblings.
> 
> Also, can anyone confirm Spooner to Albion and if so how did he get out of his contract mid season?


According to you, his DA contract ended, right? 

Tell us which club signs its DA coaches to a half season contract. You said your contact confirmed it. Should be a simple thing unless you were lying.


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 5, 2018)

Fact said:


> Back to the topic, if Kris is going to SD Surf, isn't it going to be the same old pay to play system?  I don't know anything about him but I assume he follows the same system as his siblings.
> 
> Also, can anyone confirm Spooner to Albion and if so how did he get out of his contract mid season?


Kris is a done deal. He is coming to SD surf.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 5, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> According to you, his DA contract ended, right?
> 
> Tell us which club signs its DA coaches to a half season contract. You said your contact confirmed it. Should be a simple thing unless you were lying.


Curious - some coaches coach both DA and youngers that end in November. Doubt coaches have 2 contracts. You assume club would base contracts thru DA team but you never know.  Since DA is first year in existence and old contract ended maybe two November's ago and most contracts would be annually it might make sense the newer yearly contract did indeed ended this past November. I'm guessing they did not exercise a 17 month contract just for DA.  Just a thought.


----------



## Round (Jan 5, 2018)

Is there a new club, new in the last 10 years that has been successful?  I can't think of any.  All this is ridiculous.  This is all about aging men's egos, some of them have small hands.


----------



## avh (Jan 5, 2018)

Fact said:


> Produce your original email, it is interesting that a team would only practice for an hour. Even rec teams at the youngest ages practice more.  Are you sure that is part of a real email?


Apparently your daughter never played for Gabe at U8.  He only held one hour practices for his U8 team.  It really is the whole email ... less the managers name and the distribution list.  I'll be more than happy to show you the email ... along with the others I pulled up from the manager showing one hour practices.  Just let me know where you want to meet and I'll show you all of them.  It can be at MBHS at a practice ... if that is where your daughter practices.

I do think it's funny that you, the person who throws out crap and can't substantiate it, is demanding I produce the original email.  I think I've provided you with everywhere I got my facts from.  But it's out there, I'll produce it for you.  Just tell me where you want to meet.



Fact said:


> Of course no comments about Howard or other Docs.


I didn't see a real need to go back any further.  I showed you that Michael Nmounde was ADOC from 2003 to 2004, and DOC or Boys Director from 2004 to 2010 (November 2010 by your recollection).  And Rene has been DOC from 2011 until present.  Now there may have been an interim DOC between November 2010 and when Rene took the position in 2011.  But really, how much further do you need to go back?  We only got here based on your snide little comment  "How many DOCs did Crusades go thru back then? Was it 4 in 5 years?"  I think I addressed your original question.  But I do realize that your attack on CSC was just you trying to deflect attention from the fact that Toumi has been at four clubs in five years.  And it was time to stop blaming the clubs and take some ownership.  I get it.  It appears to be your defense mechanism.



Fact said:


> I am suppose to out a coach that gave me private information, get real. I have seen plenty of soccer coaches contracts, have you?


I understand.  That was pretty much the same reason I could never get "San Diego Joe" to put me in touch with "his guy" so I could corroborate his data.  I think all "JoeBieber" wanted to know was what club.  You see, when you start making claims as statements of fact and can't substantiate them, you start looking ... less than credible.

 And, No, I've never seen a coaches contract.  I've never been that interested.  I'm mainly interested in getting the best coaching and the best experience for my daughters for what I pay.  Having a coach bail mid season does not meet my expectation.



Fact said:


> If you want to make CSC the center of this thread, explain to me what Rene has done for the club since he has been there, either size, money or development? I honestly don't follow him so please educate us with the facts.


I never did.  I only jumped in when you started making false claims about CSC.  Again, if you can't backup your accusations with facts, don't make them. 

I really don't follow Rene either.  I never made any claims about him.  Just pointed out to you the time frame that I can substantiate that he has been at CSC.  I will say that every time I had any interface with Rene when we were at CSC, he was upfront, honest, and sincere.  And he was very knowledgeable about soccer in general.  This was my personal experience from even before SDJ implored me to confront him.  But then again, I never had an ax to grind with the club ... so I probably wasn't looking hard enough.

At any rate, I look forward to meeting you and showing you the original email.  Just let me know where and we can work out a time.


----------



## Really!?! (Jan 6, 2018)

soccerparentsarecrazy said:


> Two mature, responsible, respected, trustworthy and experienced community leaders. Talia and Toumi will raise the quality bar in San Diego. I'd trust them with my child to create a smart and supportive learning environment and to hire high quality coaches. No one knows youth soccer in San Diego better than Toumi.


Will Rells is their gm. He is a lunatic. Will Rells is an idiot who enjoys screaming at 8yr olds.


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 6, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> You forgot Will Rells is their gm. He is a lunatic. Ray and AC are good coaches and they aren’t doing this for free . Plus the franchise fee - this club will be expensive, poorly run and have 3-4 good teams and a bunch of  crap teams / coaches to help pay the fees. Will Rells is an idiot who enjoys screaming at 8yr olds.


There are quite a few people that signed up just to post about this new club! Ray and Toumi are both good developmental coaches, and I like who they have brought in for the central SD coaching. Will Rells would not be my choice of coach but it appears he is only in East County. My prediction is that central SD will be the successful leg of this club. 

Now can we go back to the surf news, and who is coaching once pauley leaves? And is it true his sister could leave with him?


----------



## Fact (Jan 7, 2018)

@avh actually you made my point which was at least 4 DOCs in 4-5  years at CSC.  You admit there was MN, then an interim DOC, and then Rene.  If you add in the DOC before MN's 2 years that makes 4 DOCs in 5 years.

I'll take your word that Gabe only did 1 hours practices for U8 as mine did not play U8.

My point is that coaches move around.  They have a right just like everyone else to take a job opportunity that they believe will benefit their family.  Every profession does it so why can't coaches.  My kids have had teaches leave during the school year which is way more disruptive to their learning.  Geeze this is just kids soccer and a coach leaving is not going to impact their life so get over it.

However I call sour grapes.  I have discovered that you think I am a Sharks parent that followed him but I have no child nor family playing at Albion. I would think that you would be happy that he is leaving Albion given your concern over playing time.  But I bet that it will not be any better with a new coach.  Not because your child is not worthy of more playing time but because of the pay to play system that starts with the track suit wearing used car salesmen.  You are not willing to play his game and that is what hurts your child's playing time.

And oh by the way, talking about loyalty and keeping commitments,  it does not look good when you come up with a feeble excuse so your older dd not travel back east with her team.  That hurts both of your dds in the eyes of NG.


----------



## Fact (Jan 7, 2018)

chargerfan said:


> There are quite a few people that signed up just to post about this new club! Ray and Toumi are both good developmental coaches, and I like who they have brought in for the central SD coaching. Will Rells would not be my choice of coach but it appears he is only in East County. My prediction is that central SD will be the successful leg of this club.
> 
> Now can we go back to the surf news, and who is coaching once pauley leaves? And is it true his sister could leave with him?


Pauley and his sister are going nowhere if we listen to Joe Bieber. Their contracts go til the end of the season.


----------



## Fact (Jan 7, 2018)

Spooner is still at Surf, isn't he?  I still don't see him going to Albion.  With tryouts for the non DA teams continuing tomorrow I would guess we would know something soon.


----------



## avh (Jan 7, 2018)

Ahhh, were back to your deflection technique.  First it was on CSC, and now it is on me.  Let me remind you of you statements that got this started.  And, no, it had nothing to do with your modified point "that coaches move around".


Fact said:


> FYI-*Let's not exaggerate*. Toumi's contract at Crusaders was not renewed after 20ish years due to CSC hurting financially because of Board mismanagement.


... a flat out lie on your part, and ...


Fact said:


> And while Albion seemed like a good opportunity, he put his faith in an untrustworthy track suit wearing used car salesman.


You clearly put the blame for two of Toumi's three moves on others.  I pointed out that with four clubs in five years, you really have to stop blaming the clubs and the "untrustworthy track suit wearing used car salesman" and take some ownership.  Now your point is that coaches move around.  So, it appears, you are done blaming the clubs and the "untrustworthy track suit wearing used car salesman".  We've made progress here.



Fact said:


> I'll take your word that Gabe only did 1 hours practices for U8 as mine did not play U8.


So are you taking my word for it that Rene was DOC, at a minimum, in 2011 also?  Funny how someone who demanded I produce the email is willing to take my word on it now.  But, don't worry, I understand and expected that one also.  It's easy to talk big when you are hiding behind a keyboard.  I'm still more than happy to meet with you and show you the emails.  Name the place and we can work out a time.


----------



## broshark (Jan 8, 2018)

chargerfan said:


> Kris is a done deal. He is coming to SD surf.


Should anyone care about this?  Is he the next Pauley?


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 8, 2018)

Fact said:


> Pauley and his sister are going nowhere if we listen to Joe Bieber. Their contracts go til the end of the season.


Whether or not a coach stays for the duration of his contract is up to the coach. See Toumi, who bailed halfway through. 

BUT, I'd be willing to bet that Pauley stays through the end of his, until the season ends.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 8, 2018)

Fact said:


> Pauley and his sister are going nowhere if we listen to Joe Bieber. Their contracts go til the end of the season.


We're all still waiting for you to tell us which club signs its DA coaches to half the season at a time. Your credibility is shot.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 9, 2018)

Phew wow. I love how everyone upgraded their accounts to talk about a crap club like CSC. Please take the Presidio talk elsewhere.


----------



## whatever (Jan 9, 2018)

Lauren Lowery from Surf and Martyn Hansford from Attack are both on the Encintas Express website now.


----------



## Mcderha (Jan 9, 2018)

Lots good& very respected  Surf Coaches leaving (heard 10+? ) ..  very interesting times


----------



## whatever (Jan 9, 2018)

10+? do you have names? I've only heard Gabe and saw Lauren's name on Encinitas Express website.


----------



## Mcderha (Jan 9, 2018)

I don't know all the girls side coaches that are leaving but STRONG RUMOR has it many Surf NPL (boys) coaches leaving.


----------



## junkliam (Jan 9, 2018)

I have heard the same rumor that approx. 10 Surf boys coaches leaving all for various reasons. Some of them being RG, SH, and BV. If in fact true, that is a lot of coaches to be leaving and it makes me wonder who will fill in some of those open positions.....

PD is supposed to transfer to the boys side.

Still not sure what's going on at Surf regarding coaching staff. Could it be that coach contracts have changed? Coaches don't like the way Surf management or DOCs are headed?


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 10, 2018)

junkliam said:


> I have heard the same rumor that approx. 10 Surf boys coaches leaving all for various reasons. Some of them being RG, SH, and BV. If in fact true, that is a lot of coaches to be leaving and it makes me wonder who will fill in some of those open positions.....
> 
> PD is supposed to transfer to the boys side.
> 
> Still not sure what's going on at Surf regarding coaching staff. Could it be that coach contracts have changed? Coaches don't like the way Surf management or DOCs are headed?


I counted 15 total boys coaches, so I really doubt that 2/3 of them are leaving.... I asked a friend at Surf and he said that RG is taking a corporate job and will be only coaching one team next year. He didn't know about the other two you named by initial.  

He also hinted that there was a "big coaching announcement" coming soon that Surf parents will love.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 10, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> I counted 15 total boys coaches, so I really doubt that 2/3 of them are leaving.... I asked a friend at Surf and he said that RG is taking a corporate job and will be only coaching one team next year. He didn't know about the other two you named by initial.
> 
> He also hinted that there was a "big coaching announcement" coming soon that Surf parents will love.


Follow up - SH is not leaving, but BV might be for another opportunity. He texted that he was aware of 3 coaches leaving for other opportunities - there are only so many A teams at Surf and all the coaches want them.


----------



## Fact (Jan 10, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> I counted 15 total boys coaches, so I really doubt that 2/3 of them are leaving.... I asked a friend at Surf and he said that RG is taking a corporate job and will be only coaching one team next year. He didn't know about the other two you named by initial.
> 
> He also hinted that there was a "big coaching announcement" coming soon that Surf parents will love.





JoeBieber said:


> Follow up - SH is not leaving, but BV might be for another opportunity. He texted that he was aware of 3 coaches leaving for other opportunities - there are only so many A teams at Surf and all the coaches want them.


Your "friend at Surf" told you this and he does not know the other coaches? Lol.  Name your friend.  Your credibility is shot.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 10, 2018)

Fact said:


> Your "friend at Surf" told you this and he does not know the other coaches? Lol.  Name your friend.  Your credibility is shot.


Well, we'll see if my information is correct, won't we? 

I also know that you'll never produce the name of the club that signs their DA coaches to half a season, because you lied to score internet points.


----------



## espola (Jan 10, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Well, we'll see if my information is correct, won't we?
> 
> I also know that you'll never produce the name of the club that signs their DA coaches to half a season, because you lied to score internet points.


How do you score internet points?  I don't know how to look it up so can you tell me what is my current score?


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 10, 2018)

He didn't know *about* the other two you named by initial.

Reading comprehension, moron. LOL


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 10, 2018)

Just post the coaching list since it's out! They should have told you accepting the marketing position would be busy. You are doing a phenomenal job.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 10, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Just post the coaching list since it's out! They should have told you accepting the marketing position would be busy. You are doing a phenomenal job.


Why would you allude to a list and then not post it yourself? I haven't seen such a list.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 10, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Just post the coaching list since it's out! They should have told you accepting the marketing position would be busy. You are doing a phenomenal job.


And sorry I'm raining on your sour grapes anti-Surf crusade by posting actual Facts rather than "2/3 of the coaching staff are leaving ominously" and "Spooner is leaving to Albion" and whatever other rumors you and your gang of cronies make up. By the way, where is that huge damaging announcement and big story you were on about a few weeks ago? [eyeroll]


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 10, 2018)

Well considering I wish nothing but the best for certain coaches I have no idea what you are talking about. Fear not little warrior DA games start back up in two weeks so you can spend your time making rankings again. 
You are very upset. Listen your new job will be hard for a bit but just relax and repeat we are the best we are the best we are the best over and over again and click your cletes together. 
Now please copy and paste this on your spreadsheet to deliver to coaches. Polo fields are closed so maybe just drop it at the trailer ok?


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 10, 2018)

Prepare for immediate forum shutdown in 3...2...1....


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 10, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Prepare for immediate forum shutdown in 3...2...1....


Did I miss it? I missed it, right?


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 10, 2018)

espola said:


> How do you score internet points?  I don't know how to look it up so can you tell me what is my current score?


You have over 3.2k pts


----------



## Soccer (Jan 10, 2018)

Shannon staying at Sharks.


----------



## Fact (Jan 10, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Well, we'll see if my information is correct, won't we?
> 
> I also know that you'll never produce the name of the club that signs their DA coaches to half a season, because you lied to score internet points.





JoeBieber said:


> He didn't know *about* the other two you named by initial.
> 
> Reading comprehension, moron. LOL


Denial and deflection. You'll never name your friend because you are lying to score some bs imaginary internet points.   You have zero credibility.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 10, 2018)

Fact said:


> Denial and deflection. You'll never name your friend because you are lying to score some bs imaginary internet points.   You have zero credibility.


The difference is that my friend is real, and provided true (I think) information. Your friend is imaginary and your claim that DA coaches get contracts to coach half the season is ridiculous.


----------



## smellycleats (Jan 10, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> Toumi and Scheri are both gone. No longer at Albion. Rumors flying on who and how but a letter from Albion stated
> Toumi stepped down


Did they say why Scheri is gone?


----------



## OBkicks (Jan 11, 2018)

smellycleats said:


> Did they say why Scheri is gone?


To my knowledge, no. If you want to play private investigator, there is another new thread that has formed. There are some true statements in that thread that can be proven online and by googling past incidents. That’s all I know. My knowledge comes directly from a parent who has (had) a daughter in his 01 team. They were told nothing other then there will be immediate changes and a coaching change. Parents were demanding info and answers and once the rumors started spreading, feathers were being ruffled to say the least. I hope for the sake of lots of kids, they are just rumors. It’s too bad. But seems like Albion has a real mess on their hands. Wonder how they will approach it, handle it or maybe even attempt to disguise it. The heirarchy over there has been well known to be seedy and self serving. How will all of this affect their brand in the long run? We shall see.


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 11, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> To my knowledge, no. If you want to play private investigator, there is another new thread that has formed. There are some true statements in that thread that can be proven online and by googling past incidents. That’s all I know. My knowledge comes directly from a parent who has (had) a daughter in his 01 team. They were told nothing other then there will be immediate changes and a coaching change. Parents were demanding info and answers and once the rumors started spreading, feathers were being ruffled to say the least. I hope for the sake of lots of kids, they are just rumors. It’s too bad. But seems like Albion has a real mess on their hands. Wonder how they will approach it, handle it or maybe even attempt to disguise it. The heirarchy over there has been well known to be seedy and self serving. How will all of this affect their brand in the long run? We shall see.


Where is this new thread? 

Between the Scheri situation and not finding a replacement for Toumi, Albion has two large fires on their hands.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Jan 11, 2018)

chargerfan said:


> Where is this new thread?
> 
> Between the Scheri situation and not finding a replacement for Toumi, Albion has two large fires on their hands.


The  thread you are looking for - 

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/do-you-think-if-a-club-has-an-issue-of-a-coach-having-inappropriate-relations-with-a-child-it.5162/


----------



## junkliam (Jan 12, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> I counted 15 total boys coaches, so I really doubt that 2/3 of them are leaving.... I asked a friend at Surf and he said that RG is taking a corporate job and will be only coaching one team next year. He didn't know about the other two you named by initial.
> 
> He also hinted that there was a "big coaching announcement" coming soon that Surf parents will love.


I was only parroting what I heard and I should have clarified that it could've been second, third, or even tenth hand info! I am making no claims of anything other than it is what I heard.  I agree that if 10+ boys coaches were in fact leaving Surf, that does not seem plausible. 

Regarding the "big coaching announcement".....I wonder what that would be?


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 12, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> To my knowledge, no. If you want to play private investigator, there is another new thread that has formed. There are some true statements in that thread that can be proven online and by googling past incidents. That’s all I know. My knowledge comes directly from a parent who has (had) a daughter in his 01 team. They were told nothing other then there will be immediate changes and a coaching change. Parents were demanding info and answers and once the rumors started spreading, feathers were being ruffled to say the least. I hope for the sake of lots of kids, they are just rumors. It’s too bad. But seems like Albion has a real mess on their hands. Wonder how they will approach it, handle it or maybe even attempt to disguise it. The heirarchy over there has been well known to be seedy and self serving. How will all of this affect their brand in the long run? We shall see.


I mean if you look at any team you will see seedy and self-serving behavior and most teams have done just fine after being called out. There has been thrown games, there has been honest to god bribery, there has been literal high speed-chases, and I can safely say that any team that has never had a coach show up drunk is in the minority. Albion is the latest to have issues and is dealing with them quite accordingly. All there is to do now is sit back, enjoy the show, and wait for the next team to be embroiled in scandal.


----------



## tugs (Jan 12, 2018)

They should make a reality show out of youth soccer.  So much material!


----------



## boots (Jan 12, 2018)

avh said:


> I checked back on my notes from when I went through this with "San Diego Joe" in 2015 (SDJ insisted that I do a lot of research).  My notes show Rene joined CSC around 2010.  I know he was at CSC in 2011, when my youngest moved from rec to competitive.  And I seem to recall him there in 2010.  That's a pretty good run as DOC with no changes.
> 
> As for Michael Nmounde, his bio on the Riptide page (http://riptidesoccer.org/Page.asp?n=87462&org=RIPTIDESOCCER, if you want to check the facts) shows he was CSC ADOC 2003-2004, CSC DOC 2004-2006, CSC Boys Director 2006-2008, and CSC DOC 2008-2010.  Again, a pretty good run there.  And no mention of Liverpool/Spirit/Freeflow anywhere.  You may want to check you facts on that.
> 
> ...





avh said:


> I checked back on my notes from when I went through this with "San Diego Joe" in 2015 (SDJ insisted that I do a lot of research).  My notes show Rene joined CSC around 2010.  I know he was at CSC in 2011, when my youngest moved from rec to competitive.  And I seem to recall him there in 2010.  That's a pretty good run as DOC with no changes.
> 
> As for Michael Nmounde, his bio on the Riptide page (http://riptidesoccer.org/Page.asp?n=87462&org=RIPTIDESOCCER, if you want to check the facts) shows he was CSC ADOC 2003-2004, CSC DOC 2004-2006, CSC Boys Director 2006-2008, and CSC DOC 2008-2010.  Again, a pretty good run there.  And no mention of Liverpool/Spirit/Freeflow anywhere.  You may want to check you facts on that.
> 
> ...


And CSC has not done NOTHING since RM's TAKEOVER in 2010. Why still there?


----------



## boots (Jan 12, 2018)

My player was LUCKY enough to have Gabe for those 1 hour u8 practices. It was all fast paced FOOT SKILL AND ATTACKING soccer. The average number of touches by individual players at his practices were 500 plus. I haven't seen anything like it since.  He had this same group of girls and team for the next 3 to 4 years and incorporated 1 hour practices....as necessary. Also, from that "1-hour practice" team, Gabe will have (5) division 1 players entering college this year including UCLA's #1 recruit for 2019. 




avh said:


> Apparently your daughter never played for Gabe at U8.  He only held one hour practices for his U8 team.  It really is the whole email ... less the managers name and the distribution list.  I'll be more than happy to show you the email ... along with the others I pulled up from the manager showing one hour practices.  Just let me know where you want to meet and I'll show you all of them.  It can be at MBHS at a practice ... if that is where your daughter practices.
> 
> I do think it's funny that you, the person who throws out crap and can't substantiate it, is demanding I produce the original email.  I think I've provided you with everywhere I got my facts from.  But it's out there, I'll produce it for you.  Just tell me where you want to meet.
> 
> ...


----------



## OBkicks (Jan 13, 2018)

boots said:


> My player was LUCKY enough to have Gabe for those 1 hour u8 practices. It was all fast paced FOOT SKILL AND ATTACKING soccer. The average number of touches by individual players at his practices were 500 plus. I haven't seen anything like it since.  He had this same group of girls and team for the next 3 to 4 years and incorporated 1 hour practices....as necessary. Also, from that "1-hour practice" team, Gabe will have (5) division 1 players entering college this year including UCLA's #1 recruit for 2019.


1 hour practice sessions are more then appropriate and sufficient for a U8!!!


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2018)

Mcderha said:


> Lots good& very respected  Surf Coaches leaving (heard 10+? ) ..  very interesting times


Looks like you were right. I count 8 new coaches on the surf tryouts website. 6 on the boys side and 2 on the girls side. And 2 current coaches were moved from the girls side to the boys side that I know of. I don't know who left or why and frankly IDGAF but there are a bunch of new coaches at Surf.


----------



## OBkicks (Jan 13, 2018)

whatever said:


> Looks like you were right. I count 8 new coaches on the surf tryouts website. 6 on the boys side and 2 on the girls side. And 2 current coaches were moved from the girls side to the boys side that I know of. I don't know who left or why and frankly IDGAF but there are a bunch of new coaches at Surf.


Can you post the link to the part of the site with the new coaches list? Or post the list? Can’t seem to find it?? Thanks


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2018)

www.surfsoccer.com

go to "join" tab. put in a birthdate and gender and it shows the coaches assigned to the age groups. 
current coaches listed under "coaches" tab.  
2003 and older age groups not posted yet so not all coaching assignments known yet.
To be fair, I guess it's possible that they added 8 new coaches and that no one left (although Lauren Lowery is now on Encinitas Express website)


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> Can you post the link to the part of the site with the new coaches list? Or post the list? Can’t seem to find it?? Thanks


BOYS SIDE
Will Whiddon
Arturo Perez
Nelson Pizarro
James Marwood
Robert Tackaberry (also coaching a girls team)
Aaron Brooks

GIRLS SIDE
Kris Dolinsky
Marcus Dugger


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 14, 2018)

whatever said:


> BOYS SIDE
> Will Whiddon
> Arturo Perez
> Nelson Pizarro
> ...


Perez, Pizarro, and Marwood are all current Surf coaches.


----------



## whatever (Jan 14, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Perez, Pizarro, and Marwood are all current Surf coaches.


thanks for the info. I see Pizarro on the current coach list but I don't see Perez or Marwood. Maybe I need new glasses!


----------



## whatever (Jan 14, 2018)

I heard there is another new north San Diego county club with some sort of surf affiliation - the parent said it's the former matrix club? anyone know if there is any truth in this rumor?


----------



## sdklutz (Jan 14, 2018)

whatever said:


> I heard there is another new north San Diego county club with some sort of surf affiliation - the parent said it's the former matrix club? anyone know if there is any truth in this rumor?


North county FC - not sure about the Surf affiliation but could very well be the case (based on Coaches with Surf coaching experience). I believe San Elijo Matrix will no longer exists.


https://www.northcountyfc.org/


----------



## whatever (Jan 14, 2018)

sdklutz said:


> North county FC - not sure about the Surf affiliation but could very well be the case (based on Coaches with Surf coaching experience). I believe San Elijo Matrix will no longer exists.
> 
> 
> https://www.northcountyfc.org/


I looked at their coaching roster - looks like Brian Busch is back from Washington state?


----------



## coachrefparent (Jan 14, 2018)

sdklutz said:


> North county FC - not sure about the Surf affiliation but could very well be the case (based on Coaches with Surf coaching experience). I believe San Elijo Matrix will no longer exists.
> 
> 
> https://www.northcountyfc.org/


It's just a San Elijo Matrix re-brand, still under the auspices of AYSO. McKell (SMHS girls coach) took over as DOC, and many girls on the HS team feed from San Elijo. Tried to merge with Revolution, but it didn't happen.  No affiliation with Surf.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 19, 2018)

Now that Surf tryouts are over, what are people being told about coaching assignments?  Is the coach that is going to be coaching next seasons team the one making the call?


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 19, 2018)

People need to be careful. 
DA doesn't have open "tryouts" and season doesn't end until July.
ECNL doesn't end until May. 
I don't know why I am hearing about 04 telling people they made a DA or ECNL team.
Also the good old "you can practice with the DA team (lie) or the ECNL team( gasp)"
No it's called the c team


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 19, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Now that Surf tryouts are over, what are people being told about coaching assignments?  Is the coach that is going to be coaching next seasons team the one making the call?


What about girls that were at tryout hoping to make the DA team? Can they be offered a spot this week?


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 19, 2018)

If someone is on a DA team or ECNL team they would not have been at that tryout at all.
The only ones at a tryout would be girls on non affiliated clubs and teams.
Hypothetically a person not on an affiliated team could be added to a DA roster but I believe that conversation would have occurred on day one because it would have been very obvious to that Coach. 
As far as ECNL I find it interesting that people are claiming to have been offered spots. I find it interesting because I know of many DA girls looking to go down to an ECNL team and are ethical and adhering to behavior standards and waiting until the season is over. I also assume here could be some ECNL girls who would like to maybe join the DA so they would have that chance. Unless you are a star I can't see an outsider breaking that bubble until the club makes it own internal shuffling which it can't do until July.
There is a lot of talk about ethics and transparency on this board. It would be nice if clubs who had early tryouts let families know what they were trying out for.
If I am wrong please let me know- specifically how can a club offer someone an ECNL spot when their season isn't over and they have a roster of 18? Does this seem kosher ?


----------



## Monkey (Jan 19, 2018)

Girls from other DA and ECNL teams were at Surf tryouts.  A DA parent told me that they could tryout for the ECNL team without breaking DA rules.  They said they could practice with both DA and ECNL teams until DA tryouts but at least would be offered a spot on the ECNL team come summer.

I would appreciate knowing the rules and ramifications because we would like to tryout in a year from now but if timing is going to be an issue that could affect which type of team to join this year.


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 19, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Girls from other DA and ECNL teams were at Surf tryouts.  A DA parent told me that they could tryout for the ECNL team without breaking DA rules.  They said they could practice with both DA and ECNL teams until DA tryouts but at least would be offered a spot on the ECNL team come summer.
> 
> I would appreciate knowing the rules and ramifications because we would like to tryout in a year from now but if timing is going to be an issue that could affect which type of team to join this year.


How can surf offer spots right now to this many girls on an ecnl team with a full roster? I hope all the parents in this situation are smart enough to have a Plan B.


----------



## Fact (Jan 19, 2018)

chargerfan said:


> How can surf offer spots right now to this many girls on an ecnl team with a full roster? I hope all the parents in this situation are smart enough to have a Plan B.


Almost every ECNL team has a roster of 20+ players.  So if this offer is being made to a few, no big deal.  But what are they telling the current ECNL players?


----------



## whatever (Jan 19, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Now that Surf tryouts are over, what are people being told about coaching assignments?  Is the coach that is going to be coaching next seasons team the one making the call?





Monkey said:


> Girls from other DA and ECNL teams were at Surf tryouts.  A DA parent told me that they could tryout for the ECNL team without breaking DA rules.  They said they could practice with both DA and ECNL teams until DA tryouts but at least would be offered a spot on the ECNL team come summer.
> 
> I would appreciate knowing the rules and ramifications because we would like to tryout in a year from now but if timing is going to be an issue that could affect which type of team to join this year.


What age group are you talking about? Current DA/ECNL age group (04) or about-to-become DA/ECNL age group (05)?


----------



## Speed (Jan 19, 2018)

Any idea who the g03 WCFC/surf coaches will be?


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 19, 2018)

whatever said:


> What age group are you talking about? Current DA/ECNL age group (04) or about-to-become DA/ECNL age group (05)?


04


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 19, 2018)

Fact said:


> Almost every ECNL team has a roster of 20+ players.  So if this offer is being made to a few, no big deal.  But what are they telling the current ECNL players?


Parents could be lying. It seems like very bad business to offer someone an ECNL spot when their are known DA girls wanting to come down and you have six months left in a DA season. Lots of unknowns. Why would you add or take away from a team with one to two girls when you haven't even seen the full hand to play with? 
That's why I always had respect for a certain coach who shall remain nameless. He never chose teams based on numbers he chose based on what he needed at what spot.


----------



## espola (Jan 19, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Parents could be lying. It seems like very bad business to offer someone an ECNL spot when their are known DA girls wanting to come down and you have six months left in a DA season. Lots of unknowns. Why would you add or take away from a team with one to two girls when you haven't even seen the full hand to play with?
> That's why I always had respect for a certain coach who shall remain nameless. He never chose teams based on numbers he chose based on what he needed at what spot.


If you have respect for him, why not name him?


----------



## broshark (Jan 19, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> People need to be careful.
> DA doesn't have open "tryouts" and season doesn't end until July.
> ECNL doesn't end until May.
> I don't know why I am hearing about 04 telling people they made a DA or ECNL team.
> ...


Not so fast my friend.  Surf had several non-surf girls on the 2004 DA field yesterday.  Whether they get offered a spot obviously remains to be seen, but if I'm a betting l will definitely be girls from outside the club who get pulled in on the ECNL team from what I saw.


chargerfan said:


> How can surf offer spots right now to this many girls on an ecnl team with a full roster? I hope all the parents in this situation are smart enough to have a Plan B.


 I'm not sure why people think DA or ECNL is any different than any other team/league?  In fact, DA playing time makes it abundantly clear on most teams who 1-11 are and who is on the outside.  Any kid who's starting the minimum number of games and only getting 20 minutes a week will need to take the hint.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 19, 2018)

Clarify please I have no idea what you are talking about? There was a DA field lol? 
And I assume since none of the ECNL girls or current DA girls were there you were basically looking at  current C team at Surf with outside of the club girls so you may want to temper your "predictions" 
Most of us haven't been to a "tryout" in about two years.
As an aside I know many people are already well aware of where they are going for next year at oi age group anyway.


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 19, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Clarify please I have no idea what you are talking about? There was a DA field lol?
> And I assume since none of the ECNL girls or current DA girls were there you were basically looking at  current C team at Surf with outside of the club girls so you may want to temper your "predictions"
> Most of us haven't been to a "tryout" in about two years.
> As an aside I know many people are already well aware of where they are going for next year at oi age group anyway.



I agree that if your daughter has been to practices, and they are serious about putting her on either DA or ECNL team, there would not be a need to go to the tryout this week. Just heard serious offers were already made and girls told not to go to tryout.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 19, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Clarify please I have no idea what you are talking about? There was a DA field lol?
> And I assume since none of the ECNL girls or current DA girls were there you were basically looking at  current C team at Surf with outside of the club girls so you may want to temper your "predictions"
> Most of us haven't been to a "tryout" in about two years.
> As an aside I know many people are already well aware of where they are going for next year at oi age group anyway.


Based on seeing 1 04 Surf DA girl at the tryouts last night I would assume that there were additional 04 DA girls there as well. I just don’t know the full roster.  And the girl I saw isn’t a girl on the bubble.


----------



## broshark (Jan 19, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Clarify please I have no idea what you are talking about? There was a DA field lol?
> And I assume since none of the ECNL girls or current DA girls were there you were basically looking at  current C team at Surf with outside of the club girls so you may want to temper your "predictions"
> Most of us haven't been to a "tryout" in about two years.
> As an aside I know many people are already well aware of where they are going for next year at oi age group anyway.


There was absolutely a DA field at Surf 04 last night, complete with the current 04 DA team players.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow! Surf made their current 04 try out? That's surprising and the only club I have heard of doing that! 
Are we sure it wasn't their practice? That's odd.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jan 19, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Wow! Surf made their current 04 try out? That's surprising and the only club I have heard of doing that!
> Are we sure it wasn't their practice? That's odd.


Maybe it was a practice, but why have  it right behind the check in area for tryouts?  Move it off to the side, plenty of fields.


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 19, 2018)

broshark said:


> There was absolutely a DA field at Surf 04 last night, complete with the current 04 DA team players.


This is not a try out, as DA try outs are not allowed under US Soccer DA rules. My guess is it was a practice that they let some girls join to make their parents happy and think they are being considered for DA. Nobody wants to go to a try out for a C team.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 19, 2018)

chargerfan said:


> This is not a try out, as DA try outs are not allowed under US Soccer DA rules. My guess is it was a practice that they let some girls join to make their parents happy and think they are being considered for DA. Nobody wants to go to a try out for a C team.


I wouldn't be surprise that at the end they would say you made the DA team...on paper its the DA II or congrats you made the ECNL "Reserve" team that's what we meant to say. Seen this happen to a few client and I told to make sure it was the real team and not "Reserve", "II", "Pre", "EGSL" etc


----------



## Monkey (Jan 19, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> I wouldn't be surprise that at the end they would say you made the DA team...on paper its the DA II or congrats you made the ECNL "Reserve" team that's what we meant to say. Seen this happen to a few client and I told to make sure it was the real team and not "Reserve", "II", "Pre", "EGSL" etc


Surf is not part of the DA 2 bs and are are upfront about calling it EGSL.  

They will let them "practice" or "join" the DA or ECNL team until tryouts later this year.  Then it will be "sorry your dd is not performing like expected and it is best to move to the EGSL team where they will get lots of playing time. And of course if they do privates with the coach that will help."


----------



## Monkey (Jan 19, 2018)

chargerfan said:


> This is not a try out, as DA try outs are not allowed under US Soccer DA rules. My guess is it was a practice that they let some girls join to make their parents happy and think they are being considered for DA. Nobody wants to go to a try out for a C team.


Exactly right.  Dangle the carrot.

But I still don't understand how DA and ECNL players from other teams could have been there this week.  Boy is Albion's 04 team going to get weaker really fast.


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 19, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Exactly right.  Dangle the carrot.
> 
> But I still don't understand how DA and ECNL players from other teams could have been there this week.  Boy is Albion's 04 team going to get weaker really fast.



There were Albion DA players there? Is that allowed under DA rules? That’s pretty bold to show up at a tryout like that.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 19, 2018)

You forgot the end of the sentence....after they figure out whether or not certain players are leaving and then move other players up or around in the ECNL team. 

As far as the other parent goes here is the deal- clubs are top down. I am not speaking only about Surf.  They can't say what they  will do with girls until their stars confirm where they are going. Their stars are currently assessing play time, school, commutes and school. Maybe their stars want to increase play time etc but aren't allowed to "communicate" with another DA until later. 
Maybe a star wants to play ECNL because they want to play other sports.

If you are not being told this I am sorry but don't kill the messenger here. 

I do know LAGSD was advertising for open spots on their 04 DA I would most definetly contact them. 

There are many variables here and all I am pointing out is that if someone is giving you a firm sign I am happy for you- but be cautious and make sure you have this in writing and register. 

I will also always encourage parents to go to the ECNL rules website and also US soccer so you can clearly see the timelines and transfer windows for current DA and ECNL players.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 19, 2018)

Can DA players go to ECNL tryouts or in this case an ECNL practice?  I am not sure.  But it did happen with other clubs as well.  I am just trying to figure out the rules.  Knowing US Soccer any violation of the rules would impact the player and not the violating club.


----------



## Outlier (Jan 19, 2018)

My daughter's friend is on Surfs 04 DA - she told my daughter they were required to attend tryouts and would be evaluated.


----------



## MarkM (Jan 19, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Maybe a star wants to play ECNL because they want to play other sports.


You are still allowed to play other sports if you participate DA.  The only restriction (with exceptions) is that a player cannot play on another soccer team during the academy season.  DA "stars" are playing other sports in HS this year.


----------



## MarkM (Jan 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 19, 2018)

MarkM said:


> You are still allowed to play other sports if you participate DA.  The only restriction (with exceptions) is that a player cannot play on another soccer team during the academy season.  DA "stars" are playing other sports in HS this year.


Certain DA restrict not only soccer but other sport participation if it interferes with their practices. 

That is what I was referring to.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 19, 2018)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Maybe it was a practice, but why have  it right behind the check in area for tryouts?  Move it off to the side, plenty of fields.


It was an a great marketing play putting them behind the check in, where everyone aspiring to be in a DA team could see them.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 19, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Certain DA restrict not only soccer but other sport participation if it interferes with their practices.
> 
> That is what I was referring to.


I think you mean Clubs!


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 19, 2018)

Clubs yes clubs! Siri is not my friend sorry all. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## broshark (Jan 19, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> It was an a great marketing play putting them behind the check in, where everyone aspiring to be in a DA team could see them.


95% of kids who make it to the last day of Surf tryouts are already surf players.


----------



## chargerfan (Jan 19, 2018)

broshark said:


> 95% of kids who make it to the last day of Surf tryouts are already surf players.


Huh?


----------



## Fact (Jan 19, 2018)

chargerfan said:


> Huh?


Double huh?  They generally keep players coming back for all days when they don't plan on taking them and tell players that made the team they don't have to come back if they are missing their team's practice at another club.


----------



## meatsweats (Jan 20, 2018)

broshark said:


> 95% of kids who make it to the last day of Surf tryouts are already surf players.


And that's big news?? That is all clubs. Tryouts are a joke. Guesting and practicing with a team of interest is 10 times more effective. At least Surf gave the kids a chance and intermixed the current A, B and new players. Unlike some clubs that just put their current A team on a separate field and let the new kids duke it out for B, C and D teams. Having said that, I bet the rosters were 90% set before the first day. But that's not just Surf. That's club soccer and especially the larger, more powerful clubs. Not sure why anyone would be shocked by retention. It's all a numbers game. $$$$$


----------



## coachrefparent (Jan 20, 2018)

meatsweats said:


> And that's big news?? That is all clubs. Tryouts are a joke. Guesting and practicing with a team of interest is 10 times more effective. At least Surf gave the kids a chance and intermixed the current A, B and new players. Unlike some clubs that just put their current A team on a separate field and let the new kids duke it out for B, C and D teams. Having said that, I bet the rosters were 90% set before the first day. But that's not just Surf. That's club soccer and especially the larger, more powerful clubs. Not sure why anyone would be shocked by retention. It's all a numbers game. $$$$$


Right, because it makes more sense to reshuffle the teams every year, abandon all camaraderie, team-building, and relationships among the players, and seek the unknown in favor of the known. How silly of clubs to try to retain players on teams.


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh this one is truly entertaining @Monkey 

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/a-little-confused.5290/


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 23, 2018)

Updated Rumor Recap (c):

Toumi has left Albion (Monkey)
Surf has picked up Toumi (Fact)
Surf has not picked up Toumi (chargerfan)
Scheri has left Albion (Soccer Cat)
Toumi and Scheri have left Albion (OBkicks)*
Toumi left and Scheri was fired (Fact)
Heard some "really scary" stuff about Scheri (Soccer Cat)
Surf coaches are leaving and will be replaced by other Surf coaches (chargerfan)
There is "much more interesting news" than Tuomi (Striker17)
Everyone fixated on the "wrong story" about Albion (Striker17)
Announcements are coming soon about the "interesting news" (Striker17)
Coaching shakeup at Surf (chargerfan)
Toumi is not a story - there is a bigger story (Striker17)
Toumi and Scheri are "handwringing" over "silliness" (Striker17)
Toumi is beyond reproach, as the story has been "explained thoroughly" (Striker17)
Shannon to Surf, Spooner to Albion (soccer)
There are 'shenanigans" going on at Surf (Fact)
The "shenanigans" will not be going on much longer (chargerfan)
PD from Surf "slipped into old habits" (Monkey)
Shannon is not going to Surf (Monkey)
Shannon is not going to Surf (TCD)
The best coaches are at small clubs (Surfref)
Sharks and Surf are merging (seesnake)
Surf will take over Presidio (Striker17)
Surf is starting their own league (Fact)
espola is out of synch with reality (Striker17)
Express coaches are going to GPS (TCD)
There is no pathway. Surf recruits too much. Surf doesn't do things in line with US Soccer. More anti-Surf stuff (Fact)
Teams won't join Surf's new league (Fact)
Guy Newman has left Express (Fact)
Don't know about any Surf coaches leaving (Striker17)
Louis Hunt will coach the Surf 04 DA team next year (Striker17)
Hunt will coach Surf 05DA, Tonks 04DA, PD to boys (surfertwins)
Hunt will coach the Surf 04 DA team next year (Striker17)
Newman was fired from Express. Yamasaki is now with OC Surf (Soccer)
Toumi is now with GPS (sealions)
Spooner is not going to Albion. PD is moving out of state (TCD)
Gabe went to Rebels (Striker17)
Gabe will be back at Surf next year (Fact)
Toumi was let go from CSC because of money woes (Fact)
US Soccer should investigate "two DA director spots open" (Striker17)
DA contracts run through the end of the season (avh)
CSC did not fire Albion due to money woes (avh)
Toumi underperformed at the clubs he's been at (avh)
Carlsbad teams perform well and low coaching turnover (Striker17)
DA contracts terminate in the middle of the DA season (Fact)
People are getting riled up about Albion and Toumi and shouldn't (Striker17)
Kris Dolinsky is moving to SD Surf (TCD)
Confirmed from an unnamed source that coach contracts end in December. (Fact)
Toumi didn't bail midseason, because contacts end in December (Fact)
Toumi is now with GPS San Diego (ORivers)
Teams don't practice for only an hour, avh's email is a forgery (Fact)
There is a pay to play system at Surf (Fact)
avh offer to meet "Fact" in person to show them the email (avh)
WR is an idiot and GPS will be expensive and bad (Really!?!)
No children at Albion, and NG doesn't like feeble excuses not to travel (Fact)
Pauly will stay through the end of the season (JoeBieber)
LL from Surf and MH from Attack now at Express (whatever)
10+ good and respected Surf coaches are leaving Surf (Mcderha)*
Many Surf boys coaches are leaving (Mcderha)*
10 Surf boys coaches leaving (junkliam)*
10+ coaches are not leaving Surf, big coaching announcement soon from Surf (JoeBieber)
The Surf coaching list is out (Striker17)
Shannon staying at Sharks (Soccer)
Scheri is the coach named in the thread about inappropriate behavior (OBKicks)*
10 coaches leaving Surf is just a rumor (junkliam)
Gabe does indeed run 1 hour practices (boots)
8 new coaches at Surf, but don't know if anyone left (whatever)
3 of the 8 are not new coaches (JoeBieber)
There's a new SD club with a Surf affiliation (whatever)
It's a San Elijo Matrix rebrand. No Surf affiliation (coachrefparent)
Girls from other DA and ECNL teams attended Surf tryouts (Monkey)
My kids haven't been to a tryout in 2 years (Striker17)
Serious offers were made and girls were told not to tryout (chargerfan)
I saw 1 Surf DA player at Surf tryouts (MyDaughtersAKeeper)
The Surf 04 DA team was practicing at tryouts (broshark)
Surf players were not trying out (chargerfan)
Albion 04 DA team is getting weaker fast (Monkey)
LAGSD is advertising for open spots on their 04 DA team (Striker17)
Surf players were told to show up at tryouts (Outlier)
You can play other sports and DA (MarkM)

* low post count


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 23, 2018)

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/a-little-confused.5290/


----------



## MarkM (Jan 23, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Updated Rumor Recap (c):
> 
> Toumi has left Albion (Monkey)
> Surf has picked up Toumi (Fact)
> ...


Biebs - what I posted is not a rumor.  DA doesn't preclude a kid from playing other high school sports.  There are DA players in SoCal playing other sports in HS.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 23, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Updated Rumor Recap (c):
> 
> Toumi has left Albion (Monkey)
> Surf has picked up Toumi (Fact)
> ...


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 23, 2018)

Who do I think is more hilarious - Monkey or Golden fjord! I can't decide.
#lowspermcountbestyet


----------



## Fact (Jan 24, 2018)

Any updates on TS?  Is he at another club or....?


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 25, 2018)

Fact said:


> Any updates on TS?  Is he at another club or....?


Nope. Disappeared like a ghost


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 25, 2018)

When’s the ceremony to give the legal team the Everlasting Knob-Stopper award?


----------



## Monkey (Jan 25, 2018)

Striker17 said:


> Nope. Disappeared like a ghost


Somebody must know where he is.  Anyone work with him at CPS?


----------



## Striker17 (Jan 25, 2018)

No idea at all. There has been zero talk! No leaks at all.


----------



## GoldenFjord (Jan 25, 2018)

Could have sworn he had a LinkedIn but I can’t find anything now


----------



## PitchMom20 (Jan 27, 2018)

a


----------



## PitchMom20 (Jan 27, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Updated Rumor Recap (c):
> 
> Toumi has left Albion (Monkey)
> Surf has picked up Toumi (Fact)
> ...


Just spent an hour going through this thread and could have saved all that time if I just started at this post by Bieber...ha ha.  Start from the end next time, silly girl.


----------



## Fact (Jan 27, 2018)

PitchMom20 said:


> Just spent an hour going through this thread and could have saved all that time if I just started at this post by Bieber...ha ha.  Start from the end next time, silly girl.


Except that Bieber


PitchMom20 said:


> Just spent an hour going through this thread and could have saved all that time if I just started at this post by Bieber...ha ha.  Start from the end next time, silly girl.


Except that Bieber aka CocosDad aka Thunderbolt aka Surf attorney misquoted several of us in his attempt to deflect attention from Surf.  And has since disappointed since I outed him.


----------



## Fact (Jan 27, 2018)

Fact said:


> Except that Bieber
> 
> Except that Bieber aka CocosDad aka Thunderbolt aka Surf attorney misquoted several of us in his attempt to deflect attention from Surf.  And has since disappointed since I outed him.


***Disappeared  since I outed him


----------



## JoeBieber (Jan 27, 2018)

Fact said:


> ***Disappeared  since I outed him


Pssh. You were not misquoted. And I am not who you think I am.


----------



## whatever (Jan 31, 2018)

Any truth to the rumor that Surf has a new DOC, girls DOC and boys DOC? That seems like a lot of change all at once so just wondering if this is rumor or fact.


----------



## Chauffeur (Jan 31, 2018)

The new girls DOC is Rob from Galaxy MLS.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 31, 2018)

Chauffeur said:


> The new girls DOC is Rob from Galaxy MLS.


I am praying for him.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 31, 2018)

Any word on what will happen to Spooner?


----------



## CopaMundial (Jan 31, 2018)

Chauffeur said:


> The new girls DOC is Rob from Galaxy MLS.


Rob who?


----------



## Soccer (Jan 31, 2018)

CopaMundial said:


> Rob who?


Becerra


----------



## CopaMundial (Jan 31, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Becerra


OK. Well.....there you have it. Is this confirmed?


----------



## Fact (Jan 31, 2018)

CopaMundial said:


> OK. Well.....there you have it. Is this confirmed?


Ask JoeBieber aka Thunderbolt aka CocosDad


----------



## CopaMundial (Jan 31, 2018)

Fact said:


> Ask JoeBieber aka Thunderbolt aka CocosDad


Is that also aka Soccer???


----------



## Fact (Jan 31, 2018)

CopaMundial said:


> Is that also aka Soccer???


Good question especially seeing how it is a pompous name.


----------



## Chauffeur (Jan 31, 2018)

CopaMundial said:


> OK. Well.....there you have it. Is this confirmed?


Yes.  He has been introduced to our team.


----------



## Fact (Feb 1, 2018)

Chauffeur said:


> Yes.  He has been introduced to our team.


And where is Spooner going?


----------



## broshark (Feb 1, 2018)

circling back, has Spooner gone to Albion?  Shannon to Surf and Sharks and Surf merged?  Surf started a spring league?  So much fun!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 1, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Pssh. You were not misquoted. And I am not who you think I am.


I can confirm JB is not BT (aka Cocosdad/Thunderbolt)


----------



## Fact (Feb 1, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> I can confirm JB is not BT (aka Cocosdad/Thunderbolt)


Interesting that JoeBieber appeared 3 days after Thunderbolt was last seen getting his ass handed to him.   And prior to that he had been a regular on this site.   And oh did I mention that both are dumbasses?

Go ahead and provide proof.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 1, 2018)

Fact said:


> Interesting that JoeBieber appeared 3 days after Thunderbolt was last seen getting his ass handed to him.   And prior to that he had been a regular on this site.   And oh did I mention that both are dumbasses?
> 
> Go ahead and provide proof.


Although the irony of the timing is difficult to dispute, for one BT doesn’t give 2 shits about rankings on the forum.  He did get it handed to him here over the AS debacle and rightfully so IMHO, but he was just doing his job.  Just shouldn’t have come on here trying to defend it.

Don’t need to believe me cause I honestly don’t know who Bieb’s is, I just know who it isn’t. 

Keep on keepin on!


----------



## Fact (Feb 1, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Although the irony of the timing is difficult to dispute, for one BT doesn’t give 2 shits about rankings on the forum.  He did get it handed to him here over the AS debacle and rightfully so IMHO, but he was just doing his job.  Just shouldn’t have come on here trying to defend it.
> 
> Don’t need to believe me cause I honestly don’t know who Bieb’s is, I just know who it isn’t.
> 
> Keep on keepin on!


If he did not care about rankings he would not have moved his dd from the 03s to 04s before the National Championship.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 1, 2018)

Fact said:


> If he did not care about rankings he would not have moved his dd from the 03s to 04s before the National Championship.


She was on the ‘04’s just played up a lot.  We’ve played against that Surf team for 5 years and she has been on the field with the ‘04’s every game.  Even the National cup Semi finals last year. 

By the way, I was referring to Forum Rankings.


----------



## JoeBieber (Feb 1, 2018)

Fact said:


> Interesting that JoeBieber appeared 3 days after Thunderbolt was last seen getting his ass handed to him.   And prior to that he had been a regular on this site.   And oh did I mention that both are dumbasses?
> 
> Go ahead and provide proof.


I haven't posted under those names, but I'm flattered that you are spending so much time thinking about me. And a little disturbed that you invest so much time into starting flame wars and tracking seemingly every parent and player in SoCal youth soccer. You seem like an unhappy person. It's all good, though, I wish you the best.


----------



## OBkicks (Feb 4, 2018)

I think it is fascinating how so many of these threads go down rabbit holes and turn into bashing, pee contests of which poster knows more about what team and situation, criticizing and insulting anonymously those that may be a little misinformed??? It’s rather ridiculous. This thread started about coach movements and most of us curious about the coaching changes and club shakeups to see who may or may not be coaching our kids in the upcoming season at all the different clubs. I’m shocked that nobody has really latched on to what is going on at the new GPS fiasco. What a mess! How can anyone really trust what Ray and Toumi are up to? I mean, yes, they have long resumes and have been around. But how poor is their judgment to first,
Partner up with Rells. Ray went to Germany with Rells and they set this whole thing up together. Then Toumi steps in. Okay - maybe they are getting somewhere. And then we see the list of coaches growing what seemed to me to be just remnants of “Barca” coaches (I don’t even feel right typing Barca and the fact that club used that name. ) who are nobodies really? And then the fallout. What happened ? Where did they go? United? Strikers? GPS-OC?
Toumi, again has a long Rep in this town. But how is his credibility now? Ray?  What are these guys doing???
Somebody please tell me how much I don’t know!!


----------



## Monkey (Feb 4, 2018)

I would like to know what happened to TS.  What is happening to Spooner? What is Surf telling parents about DA tryouts for the 04s and up.  O5s are easy because it is starting this year, but how do they handle the DA, ECNL and C team tryouts?  Are they telling the parents that they have to wait to tryout and which coaches are staying?  If a non DA player moves to Surf now and "practices" with the DA team but it not added to the roster, is this a given that they are not going to make it?  Same with ECNL team?


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 4, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> I think it is fascinating how so many of these threads go down rabbit holes and turn into bashing, pee contests of which poster knows more about what team and situation, criticizing and insulting anonymously those that may be a little misinformed??? It’s rather ridiculous. This thread started about coach movements and most of us curious about the coaching changes and club shakeups to see who may or may not be coaching our kids in the upcoming season at all the different clubs. I’m shocked that nobody has really latched on to what is going on at the new GPS fiasco. What a mess! How can anyone really trust what Ray and Toumi are up to? I mean, yes, they have long resumes and have been around. But how poor is their judgment to first,
> Partner up with Rells. Ray went to Germany with Rells and they set this whole thing up together. Then Toumi steps in. Okay - maybe they are getting somewhere. And then we see the list of coaches growing what seemed to me to be just remnants of “Barca” coaches (I don’t even feel right typing Barca and the fact that club used that name. ) who are nobodies really? And then the fallout. What happened ? Where did they go? United? Strikers? GPS-OC?
> Toumi, again has a long Rep in this town. But how is his credibility now? Ray?  What are these guys doing???
> Somebody please tell me how much I don’t know!!


At least I have the decency to start my own threads when I set out to stir things up. I will say this though, the best is yet to come.


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

OBkicks said:


> I think it is fascinating how so many of these threads go down rabbit holes and turn into bashing, pee contests of which poster knows more about what team and situation, criticizing and insulting anonymously those that may be a little misinformed??? It’s rather ridiculous. This thread started about coach movements and most of us curious about the coaching changes and club shakeups to see who may or may not be coaching our kids in the upcoming season at all the different clubs. I’m shocked that nobody has really latched on to what is going on at the new GPS fiasco. What a mess! And then we see the list of coaches growing what seemed to me to be just remnants of “Barca” coaches (I don’t even feel right typing Barca and the fact that club used that name. ) who are nobodies really? And then the fallout. What happened ? Where did they go? United? What are these guys doing???
> Somebody please tell me how much I don’t know!!


----------



## Really!?! (Feb 4, 2018)

GPS coaches thread says a lot about that fiasco. It is a mess and hard to follow what the latest is 

Follow the $ it’s easier to understand where their motivation was


----------



## Fact (Feb 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> @Striker might be right about Surf starting their own league.  It will happen soon with their own Spring Leauge.


http://surfcupsports.com/sd-spring-league/
JoeButt it looks like I was right.  But I know that you knew I was right all along.  Just denial and deflection.  I might be closer to you then you like.  Turn around gnome.


----------



## El Clasico (Feb 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> http://surfcupsports.com/sd-spring-league/
> JoeButt it looks like I was right.  But I know that you knew I was right all along.  Just denial and deflection.  I might be closer to you then you like.  Turn around gnome.


More than just to avenge Presidio, this is genius marketing.  Why go out and scout more sheep when you can start your own Spring league and have the sheep come to you. Why would a team other than a Surf team participate in this league?  Even if they don't poach your players during the league, they sure will after it finishes up.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> http://surfcupsports.com/sd-spring-league/
> JoeButt it looks like I was right.  But I know that you knew I was right all along.  Just denial and deflection.  I might be closer to you then you like.  Turn around gnome.


Looks more like an expanded tournament then a Spring League. Still I'm sure they will fill this "League" up, if not with all Surf teams.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

Tony Sheri was texting girls asking them to help him because he has a prostate problem and needed help "getting out" a semen sample. He was texting girls in college and on his then current Albion teams. This is not a rumor, its a fact, I saw it with my own two eyes and my own kid. There are several others and it really pisses me off that no communication has come from ALBION in regards to the situation so that people can talk to their children. I do not blame the club for Sheri being a pervert but I do blame them for not getting out in front of it and putting something out so folks can talk to their kids.

Is this guy out there coaching somewhere else? Is Albion going to say or do anything, or just cut him loose and hope no one is the wiser? I get that its bad publicity but keeping it hush hush is even worse.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> Tony Sheri was texting girls asking them to help him because he has a prostate problem and needed help "getting out" a semen sample. He was texting girls in college and on his then current Albion teams. This is not a rumor, its a fact, I saw it with my own two eyes and my own kid. There are several others and it really pisses me off that no communication has come from ALBION in regards to the situation so that people can talk to their children. I do not blame the club for Sheri being a pervert but I do blame them for not getting out in front of it and putting something out so folks can talk to their kids.
> 
> Is this guy out there coaching somewhere else? Is Albion going to say or do anything, or just cut him loose and hope no one is the wiser? I get that its bad publicity but keeping it hush hush is even worse.


Those are some serious allegations.  You say you have proof in the form of a text message? Have you taken it to Albion or notified the Police? If the coach iscwhat you say je is he might be on probation and could have violated it...


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Those are some serious allegations.  You say you have proof in the form of a text message? Have you taken it to Albion or notified the Police? If the coach iscwhat you say je is he might be on probation and could have violated it...


Yes we have proof from several kids (these are all college).  Albion has already fired the guy and yes I have notified police but it is difficult as my daughter is not located in CA now and is really not looking to relive these texts and the disgust they brought. These are not accusations they are FACTS. The parents of the 2 other college girls that I know are also outraged by the inaction of Albion and we are considering our options. The girls have mentioned that a couple others in college also were getting these messages so this guy was super busy looking for teenage girls to send creeper texts too.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> Yes we have proof from several kids (these are all college).  Albion has already fired the guy and yes I have notified police but it is difficult as my daughter is not located in CA now and is really not looking to relive these texts and the disgust they brought. These are not accusations they are FACTS. The parents of the 2 other college girls that I know are also outraged by the inaction of Albion and we are considering our options. The girls have mentioned that a couple others in college also were getting these messages so this guy was super busy looking for teenage girls to send creeper texts too.


What would like Albion to have done. They fired him, so that's a good thing. Send out an email explaining why they fired him? I would think so but there may be some legal reasons why thay can't. What did the club say when you provided them with the text?


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Feb 13, 2018)

This needs to also be sent to US Soccer due to the affiliation with the DA. Families have not been told about this and he had contact with 8-12 grade girls. You do not know what he did or how he may have been grooming them. 
This needs to be addressed.
Thank you for alerting families


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What would like Albion to have done. They fired him, so that's a good thing. Send out an email explaining why they fired him? I would think so but there may be some legal reasons why thay can't. What did the club say when you provided them with the text?


Hey @Fact ... why the dumb rating? You think the coach should have stayed?


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Feb 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey @Fact ... why the dumb rating? You think the coach should have stayed?


The man could have hurt more girls. It's not funny. If you think that just firing someone while a girl could potentially be holding onto this secret out of shame or fear, you are either a monster or tone deaf.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 13, 2018)

*I have now heard about this same type of story from several families in the past 60 days. First everyone wants TS to pay for his actions and be punished for mentally and physically abusing children! Secondly the exact same goes for Albion Sc, they are also now guilty of abusing the children by simply ignoring the problem that one of their employees caused under their watch! Allowing these poor kids to live with the abuse is wrong and the fact that NOAH GINS THE EXECUTIVE DIRECTOR along with Wayne Crowe, Director of Soccer and last but not least on the BIG SHOTS list Mr Big John McKaveney, Director of Operations have all ignored sending out a club wide email warning the parents of the abuse that one of their employees has been doing to young ladies over the past several years. They are ALL obligated to contact every family that has had Mr Tony Scary as a coach since his employment at Albion SC!* *
If Albion SC has the best interest of the children and families at heart you would think they would set up a sexual assault counselor for the children to talk to. It is time for Albion Sc to step up and take care of the children that were abused by their employee! *


----------



## Soccer Cat (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> Yes we have proof from several kids (these are all college).  Albion has already fired the guy and yes I have notified police but it is difficult as my daughter is not located in CA now and is really not looking to relive these texts and the disgust they brought. These are not accusations they are FACTS. The parents of the 2 other college girls that I know are also outraged by the inaction of Albion and we are considering our options. The girls have mentioned that a couple others in college also were getting these messages so this guy was super busy looking for teenage girls to send creeper texts too.


I'm surprised Albion even hired him.  His past accusations aren't hidden, many people around knew about it.  I wonder if they do any kind of background checks on their incoming coaches?


----------



## outside! (Feb 13, 2018)

It is possible that there is an on-going investigation and the investigators or lawyers have asked Albion to keep quiet for now. It would not surprise me if this is not the case, but it is possible.


----------



## Fact (Feb 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey @Fact ... why the dumb rating? You think the coach should have stayed?


You minimize what transpired.  True there might be legal reasons they did not do anything, namely protecting themselves while ignoring what might have been a dangerous issue for the girls.


----------



## Fact (Feb 13, 2018)

outside! said:


> It is possible that there is an on-going investigation and the investigators or lawyers have asked Albion to keep quiet for now. It would not surprise me if this is not the case, but it is possible.


Wrong.  All Albion had to do is send families an email that their children might be receiving inappropriate texts from a coach.  Or how about giving a call to each family.  We were part of a club that had a very minimal issue (not sexual or safety but rather racial) and we got a call ASAP from the director to make sure we did not have concerns.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2018)

allstarsoccer310 said:


> The man could have hurt more girls. It's not funny. If you think that just firing someone while a girl could potentially be holding onto this secret out of shame or fear, you are either a monster or tone deaf.


I agree. But without knowing what's going on behind the scene it is difficult to point a finger.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> You minimize what transpired.  True there might be legal reasons they did not do anything, namely protecting themselves while ignoring what might have been a dangerous issue for the girls.


How did I minimize anything? By asking questions?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> How did I minimize anything? By asking questions?


@Fact ... I see you don't like reasoning. SMH


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> Yes we have proof from several kids (these are all college).  Albion has already fired the guy and yes I have notified police but it is difficult as my daughter is not located in CA now and is really not looking to relive these texts and the disgust they brought. These are not accusations they are FACTS. The parents of the 2 other college girls that I know are also outraged by the inaction of Albion and we are considering our options. The girls have mentioned that a couple others in college also were getting these messages so this guy was super busy looking for teenage girls to send creeper texts too.


No offense as I can appreciate your DD not wanting to revisit this situation, but here we are bashing Albion for no action when no one else with the ability to take action and protect others from this alleged creep is taking action either. Please tell me someone is doing more than just posting on a forum.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Feb 13, 2018)

allstarsoccer310 said:


> This needs to also be sent to US Soccer due to the affiliation with the DA. Families have not been told about this and he had contact with 8-12 grade girls. You do not know what he did or how he may have been grooming them.
> This needs to be addressed.
> Thank you for alerting families


Below is a link to the application to be part of USSDA, I find it interesting that they do not ask a single question about club by laws, hiring standards, or club policy.  They appear more interested in what license your coaches have, what your practice facilities look like and what players have you produced.  They don't give a crap about the kids.  If they did, both Eagles and Albion would be removed from the DA (if the coaches in question are found guilty).

https://ussoccer.app.box.com/s/bfue4frh9q2dhlq7fx9snhqdsj71yfw2/file/240609263008


----------



## Trump4Pres (Feb 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> @Fact ... I see you don't like reasoning. SMH


Why let facts or reason get in the way of some virtue signaling?


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Feb 13, 2018)

The man said he saw the texts with his own eyes?


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Feb 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> You minimize what transpired.  True there might be legal reasons they did not do anything, namely protecting themselves while ignoring what might have been a dangerous issue for the girls.


The man was with 8-12 graders less than two months ago and often alone. The fact that any of you even remotely do not think that people on any of he teams he was with should be spoken to is mind blowing. 
Grooming- it's a thing. All of those youngers need to be talked to by their parents.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

Soccer Cat said:


> I'm surprised Albion even hired him.  His past accusations aren't hidden, many people around knew about it.  I wonder if they do any kind of background checks on their incoming coaches?


I had no idea of his past accusations and made the error of assuming Albion would be vetting coaches as they do managers. I remember our manager being pissed because she had to pay 50 bucks for fingerprints so I figured coaches were checked too. Bottom line is that I “assumed”....I screwed up and it scares me to death what could have happened.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

outside! said:


> It is possible that there is an on-going investigation and the investigators or lawyers have asked Albion to keep quiet for now. It would not surprise me if this is not the case, but it is possible.


This would be the ONLY acceptable reason and even then, HOW do we know who he was texting other than the girls that have come forward? I trusted Albion. I “released” my player to the club as they preach. I allowed my daughter to champion her own process during college recruitment which meant her texting and speaking on the phone with TS, college guidance director of Albion. I don’t blame Albion for the actions of a sick twisted pervert. However, I am outraged the most by the lack of communication from the club. A club wide email discussing the release of the coach, reviewing the text policy and asking parents to be vigilant should have gone out and still should. Parents have the right to know and I would really appreciate that communication as a paying customer. I can’t comment on what they knew about 17 years ago. I will comment on the terrible job of damage control they are trying to pull however and if your child was involved you would be hot under the collar too pal, believe it.


----------



## outside! (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher,

Thank you for bringing some substance to this discussion. I am a bit hot under the collar, and it was not my kid. I wonder if we could post a picture of Mr. Sheri on the forum so everyone knows who to beat the *#%$ out of, strike that, I mean look out for.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I agree. But without knowing what's going on behind the scene it is difficult to point a finger.


I do know what’s going on. A perv who was targeting my kid (although she is now 18) and is now who knows where. That is a concern for me. Where is this guy? Who knows what he may be capable of. I think Albion would have looked much better by getting out in front and dealing head on with this. Instead it’s quietly fire the guy and hope it stays under the rug. Dissapointing.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> I had no idea of his past accusations and made the error of assuming Albion would be vetting coaches as they do managers. I remember our manager being pissed because she had to pay 50 bucks for fingerprints so I figured coaches were checked too. Bottom line is that I “assumed”....I screwed up and it scares me to death what could have happened.


All coaches should be fingerprinted.  However, that is only going to show past arrests where the person was fingerprinted.  There are many more ways to investigate someone's background via open sources online.  If others in San Diego soccer knew about his past, then Albion should have also.


----------



## Fact (Feb 13, 2018)

Soccer Cat said:


> All coaches should be fingerprinted.  However, that is only going to show past arrests where the person was fingerprinted.  There are many more ways to investigate someone's background via open sources online.  If others in San Diego soccer knew about his past, then Albion should have also.


Parents did voice their concern to Albion about his past.  Yet they continued to let their children be exposed to him.


----------



## G03_SD (Feb 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> Parents did voice their concern to Albion about his past.  Yet they continued to let their children be exposed to him.


Wow, companies are put out of business for this type of cover up...


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 13, 2018)

Trump4Pres said:


> Why let facts or reason get in the way of some virtue signaling?


Look at you using words you found on the internet. The term you are looking for is concern-trolling and even still that’s not what is happening here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> Parents did voice their concern to Albion about his past.  Yet they continued to let their children be exposed to him.


How is the mother fucker still alive and walking around?


----------



## Monkey (Feb 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is the mother fucker still alive and walking around?


The same as every other bad coach out there.  Some parents do not know and other allow bad behavior as long as it does not impact their child who gets to play on a "top" team.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> No offense as I can appreciate your DD not wanting to revisit this situation, but here we are bashing Albion for no action when no one else with the ability to take action and protect others from this alleged creep is taking action either. Please tell me someone is doing more than just posting on a forum.


What exactly would you have me do? As mentioned my child is no longer a “child”technically. She is in a different state attending school and does not want anything to do with this other than to have it stop. Albion the club is aware and has fired the guy and then gone silent. What would you have me do other than “ just posting on a forum”? I did not hire Tony Sheri. Albion did. Do they not bear some responsibility to communicate this to their paying customers? What if this was your child?


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

Monkey said:


> The same as every other bad coach out there.  Some parents do not know and other allow bad behavior as long as it does not impact their child who gets to play on a "top" team.


So it’s the parents fault.....got it.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> So it’s the parents fault.....got it.


No not implying that at all.  You did not know.

I was thinking of Steve Leacock at Surf who was a drunk but no one did nothing because they felt it did not impact their child.  And Rells and Bakers who scream at kids although not in the same realm.

Here people heard about this but said he is not texting my child so I don't care.  Business as usual.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> So it’s the parents fault.....got it.


If I had a child at Albion and heard about them not notifying parents quickly I would pull me child from the club.  Several Albion parents will hear this and keep their kids there.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

Monkey said:


> If I had a child at Albion and heard about them not notifying parents quickly I would pull me child from the club.  Several Albion parents will hear this and keep their kids there.


Fair enough, and you are right.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> What exactly would you have me do? As mentioned my child is no longer a “child”technically. She is in a different state attending school and does not want anything to do with this other than to have it stop. Albion the club is aware and has fired the guy and then gone silent. What would you have me do other than “ just posting on a forum”? I did not hire Tony Sheri. Albion did. Do they not bear some responsibility to communicate this to their paying customers? What if this was your child?


Fair question, if it were me I would be gathering the group of people who I know have evidence and contact the local news agency.  I would also take what I have to the Authorities and/or Activist groups for guidance.  I do applaud you for even coming on the forum to bring this to light.  I don’t think we can leave all this up to Albion to handle as it especially if i wasn’t satisfied in how they are handling it. 

I would most likely also be looking under every rock to find this guy in order to discuss this in person with him.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Fair question, if it were me I would be gathering the group of people who I know have evidence and contact the local news agency.  I would also take what I have to the Authorities and/or Activist groups for guidance.  I do applaud you for even coming on the forum to bring this to light.  I don’t think we can leave all this up to Albion to handle as it especially if i wasn’t satisfied in how they are handling it.
> 
> I would most likely also be looking under every rock to find this guy in order to discuss this in person with him.


As mentioned, my daughters wish is to not revisit, so I am not going to go to the cops and media and tell them that my adult daughter, whose name they can freely spout,  got a few suggestive texts from her old coach. What exactly are the cops going to do? My daughter is thousands of miles away from where this came to light. And how exactly did Albion make the discovery? I don’t even know how he finally got caught.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> As mentioned, my daughters wish is to not revisit, so I am not going to go to the cops and media and tell them that my adult daughter, whose name they can freely spout,  got a few suggestive texts from her old coach. What exactly are the cops going to do? My daughter is thousands of miles away from where this came to light. And how exactly did Albion make the discovery? I don’t even know how he finally got caught.


Somebody turned him in.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Somebody turned him in.


Hint, hint.


----------



## notanalbionparent1 (Feb 13, 2018)

The parents of the players under the age of 18 who received suggestive texts from AS need to speak out, since Albion is not.  Albion families deserve to know the full story.


----------



## Fact (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> As mentioned, my daughters wish is to not revisit, so I am not going to go to the cops and media and tell them that my adult daughter, whose name they can freely spout,  got a few suggestive texts from her old coach. What exactly are the cops going to do? My daughter is thousands of miles away from where this came to light. And how exactly did Albion make the discovery? I don’t even know how he finally got caught.


And this is exactly why these scum get away with it and why Albion thinks they can get away with not doing anything.

How would you and your daughter feel if he was/is successful in recruiting one of these young girls? #notmyproblem


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> And this is exactly why these scum get away with it and why Albion thinks they can get away with not doing anything.
> 
> How would you and your daughter feel if he was/is successful in recruiting one of these young girls? #notmyproblem


Go fuck yourself and don’t ever mention my kid again.


----------



## notanalbionparent1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Fact said:


> And this is exactly why these scum get away with it and why Albion thinks they can get away with not doing anything.
> 
> How would you and your daughter feel if he was/is successful in recruiting one of these young girls? #notmyproblem


Albion will have to take full responsibility when this happens again and it will happen again. But they won’t since they can’t take responsibility for hiring him knowing his past.


----------



## notanalbionparent1 (Feb 13, 2018)

The parents did the right thing and notified Albion. Every Albion family needs to call tonight and tomorrow and demand answers for the club covering this up. The blame here lays 100% on them.


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> Go fuck yourself and don’t ever mention my kid again.


The more you post, the less credibility you have.


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Feb 13, 2018)

notanalbionparent1 said:


> The parents did the right thing and notified Albion. Every Albion family needs to call tonight and tomorrow and demand answers for the club covering this up. The blame here lays 100% on them.


Call a club who kept this from families and ask for what?
Already untrustworthy. Already a failure!


----------



## notanalbionparent1 (Feb 13, 2018)

allstarsoccer310 said:


> Call a club who kept this from families and ask for what?
> Already untrustworthy. Already a failure!


I take back what I said and agree with this. 

Don’t bother calling unless it’s to get your money back.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 13, 2018)

espola said:


> The more you post, the less credibility you have.


You have to be a real special kind of POS to question some Dads “credibility” when he is opening up about his daughters personal life on a public forum. Your a major asshole to try and turn this into a fight between the parent of an abused child and yourself! Get a life you bag of shit!!


----------



## espola (Feb 13, 2018)

sandshark said:


> You have to be a real special kind of POS to question some Dads “credibility” when he is opening up about his daughters personal life on a public forum. Your a major asshole to try and turn this into a fight between the parent of an abused child and yourself! Get a life you bag of shit!!


A new (anonymous) account, with information no one else has, and is not willing to share with the authorities.

I bought the story when I first read it, but for now I'll withhold judgement.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> A new (anonymous) account, with information no one else has, and is not willing to share with the authorities.
> 
> I bought the story when I first read it, but for now I'll withhold judgement.


People like this are exactly why my kid has no desire to come forward. I am sorry I brought it up, I certainly did not do so to have my credibility and integrity attacked or honesty questioned. I thought the world of Tony Sheri, he was instrumental in helping us with the college process and Albion was great for my daughter. I have zero reason to make some story up and even if I did so, this prostate thing is so odd I am not sure how I could dream it up. You believe what you want but what I have said is 100% true and none of you are in my shoes, know myself or my daughters situation, circumstances, etc. telling either of us what we “should” be doing and victim shaming is pathetic. Why would anyone come forward and deal with this crap?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> People like this are exactly why my kid has no desire to come forward. I am sorry I brought it up, I certainly did not do so to have my credibility and integrity attacked or honesty questioned. I thought the world of Tony Sheri, he was instrumental in helping us with the college process and Albion was great for my daughter. I have zero reason to make some story up and even if I did so, this prostate thing is so odd I am not sure how I could dream it up. You believe what you want but what I have said is 100% true and none of you are in my shoes, know myself or my daughters situation, circumstances, etc. telling either of us what we “should” be doing and victim shaming is pathetic. Why would anyone come forward and deal with this crap?


Espola is a dick like that, he has a questionable past in this area as well.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Espola is a dick like that, he has a questionable past in this area as well.


I see you are moving your campaign of lies and insults into a broader arena.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 14, 2018)

This Espola is more than just a "dick" to take this to a point of attacking a father in this situation. This POS should be banned and beat down for this, talk about a true coward and a bully! Go to hell Espola!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2018)

sandshark said:


> This Espola is more than just a "dick" to take this to a point of attacking a father in this situation. This POS should be banned and beat down for this, talk about a true coward and a bully! Go to hell Espola!


Yes, It can't be easy talking about this when your kid is involved and we should all be on the same side on this one.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> I see you are moving your campaign of lies and insults into a broader arena.


Maybe you should share some of your older post. You know the ones I'm talking about...


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2018)

sandshark said:


> This Espola is more than just a "dick" to take this to a point of attacking a father in this situation. This POS should be banned and beat down for this, talk about a true coward and a bully! Go to hell Espola!


E has made some very odd post in the past that makes you really wonder about him.


----------



## Fact (Feb 14, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> People like this are exactly why my kid has no desire to come forward. I am sorry I brought it up, I certainly did not do so to have my credibility and integrity attacked or honesty questioned. I thought the world of Tony Sheri, he was instrumental in helping us with the college process and Albion was great for my daughter. I have zero reason to make some story up and even if I did so, this prostate thing is so odd I am not sure how I could dream it up. You believe what you want but what I have said is 100% true and none of you are in my shoes, know myself or my daughters situation, circumstances, etc. telling either of us what we “should” be doing and victim shaming is pathetic. Why would anyone come forward and deal with this crap?


People would come forward to protect other families from ever having to deal with this. After coming forward many victims feel better that they took the power away from the creep.  There are support groups and if you and your daughter don't want to be involved, it can be done anomalously. Print out the texts, cut out all references to your daughter and mail to the police, DA and news.  That is all I am asking.

And it is most like a crime to your dd given the false pretenses and unwanted nature.


----------



## Fact (Feb 14, 2018)

I wish there was some way to consolidate all these threads about Scheri.  For those that don't look at the Girls Development Academy section, there is a related thread "A Little Confused."


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Maybe you should share some of your older post. You know the ones I'm talking about...


I suppose you mean posts where I stated that the color of children's underwear should be none of the referee's business.  Do you disagree?


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> I suppose you mean posts where I stated that the color of children's underwear should be none of the referee's business.  Do you disagree?


Way to try to backtrack on that one. That was never what you posted. Just like your post about mens urinal habits. You have issues....


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Way to try to backtrack on that one. That was never what you posted. Just like your post about mens urinal habits. You have issues....


Liar.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Liar.


The more you post the more your credibility is shot... 

Get help.


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Feb 14, 2018)

This is the other thread. Since it's not Surf I don't think the forum will magically shut down again.

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/a-little-confused.5290/page-11


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 14, 2018)

I find confort in my daughter's coaches are all women


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Feb 14, 2018)

Harassment and sexual advances know no boundaries. I have seen female coaches be down right cruel and actually prefer male coaches over females with the current available Socal staff. Be just as mindful about emotional powerplays, manipulation etc with females.
Narcissistic and predatory behavior crossss all gender, race, socioeconomic lines. Someone needs to start standing up for the girls. 
Which brings me to my next point- if this happened on the Boys DA side do you think anyone would have bothered? 
No one cares about the Girls DA. This is a symptom of that.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> The more you post the more your credibility is shot...
> 
> Get help.


That unfortunate series of events started when I told the truth about an offensive poster who used to post in the predecessor forums.  He didn't like that, so he started telling lies about me.  You seem to  have swallowed his lies hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> I find confort in my daughter's coaches are all women


I am not sure about that, have you seen all the women teachers getting arrested for having sex with students?
You never know, I have 2 adult and one teenage kid and feel lucky I have not had to deal with any of this crap.
Sad state of affairs all around.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> I find confort in my daughter's coaches are all women


My daughter had male coaches in soccer and lacrosse for several teams when she was younger.  We never had a problem.  In fact, in one situation, the female coach was fired for forging a document and the male assistant took over for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> That unfortunate series of events started when I told the truth about an offensive poster who used to post in the predecessor forums.  He didn't like that, so he started telling lies about me.  You seem to  have swallowed his lies hook, line, and sinker.


You told the truth? That's funny. More like JaP was the one telling the truth. So now what story are you going to tell about your post about mens urinal habits? Did JaP hack your account and post as you? 

You have issues. Get help. You have no credibility.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 14, 2018)

Espol and Multi Sport please take your issues offline.  Sexual harassment and a potential cover up by Albion is too important for you to muck up with your garbage.

Does anyone know whether underage girls were also sent text messages or worse? Originally  I was told it was a younger player and thinking that the reason it was kept quiet was to protect her privacy.  But now it looks like the bad behavior was more widespread.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You told the truth? That's funny. More like JaP was the one telling the truth. So now what story are you going to tell about your post about mens urinal habits? Did JaP hack your account and post as you?
> 
> You have issues. Get help. You have no credibility.


I have no idea what you are talking about.

But please continue.  Your fumbling is strengthening me.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Espol and Multi Sport please take your issues offline.  Sexual harassment and a potential cover up by Albion is too important for you to muck up with your garbage.
> 
> Does anyone know whether underage girls were also sent text messages or worse? Originally  I was told it was a younger player and thinking that the reason it was kept quiet was to protect her privacy.  But now it looks like the bad behavior was more widespread.


Agreed.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

Monkey said:


> Espol and Multi Sport please take your issues offline.  Sexual harassment and a potential cover up by Albion is too important for you to muck up with your garbage.
> 
> Does anyone know whether underage girls were also sent text messages or worse? Originally  I was told it was a younger player and thinking that the reason it was kept quiet was to protect her privacy.  But now it looks like the bad behavior was more widespread.


If you want to get a good measure of what type of person MS is, read his last couple of dozen posts.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> If you want to get a good measure of what type of person MS is, read his last couple of dozen posts.


I'm at a loss why this post would earn a "Dumb" rating.

But please continue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> If you want to get a good measure of what type of person MS is, read his last couple of dozen posts.


Yes, please read my last couple dozen post. 


Just because a girl has a female coach does not mean that they will not be harassed in some form. Always be cautious when it comes to your kids. Not paranoid, but cautious. Open the lines of communications early so that your kid feels safe confiding in you.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 14, 2018)

Espola needs to be ignored and banned from the forum. Go away pig.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not sure about that, have you seen all the women teachers getting arrested for having sex with students?
> You never know, I have 2 adult and one teenage kid and feel lucky I have not had to deal with any of this crap.
> Sad state of affairs all around.


True. 

Women are guilty too but most of those instances have been with male students not female.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Yes, please read my last couple dozen post.


Does that mean you are retracting your lies about me?


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> The more you post, the less credibility you have.


After some PM conversation with pervsmasher, I can see his point of view and agree with what he is saying.


----------



## Lambchop (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> My daughter had male coaches in soccer and lacrosse for several teams when she was younger.  We never had a problem.  In fact, in one situation, the female coach was fired for forging a document and the male assistant took over for the remainder of the season.


What does that have to do with anything?  Lucky you, no abusive coaches, physical, emotional or sexual. They are out there. Yes, there are wonderful coaches out there both male and female.  Be smart, observant and pro active, always, when it comes to your child.


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Does that mean you are retracting your lies about me?


No lies....just truth about you. 

Like this post... 

My daughter has a TV remote with voice recognition. My wife said "CNN" and CNN came right on. I tried "naked cheerleaders" and it showed ESPN.


If you want to continue debating the merits of your bizarre post lets take it to the Off Topic area. Otherwise I'm done hijacking this thtead with your demented thoughts...


----------



## sandshark (Feb 14, 2018)

espola said:


> After some PM conversation with pervsmasher, I can see his point of view and agree with what he is saying.


His point of view was never in question from anyone else on this forum. You on the other hand need to get some real help, you again seem to think your grand self righteous acceptance is needed or wanted by anyone on this forum! Again another example of your delusion! You just cant stop.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

sandshark said:


> His point of view was never in question from anyone else on this forum. You on the other hand need to get some real help, you again seem to think your grand self righteous acceptance is needed or wanted by anyone on this forum! Again another example of your delusion! You just cant stop.


Interesting.  I didn't know I had so much power over you.

Please continue.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> No lies....just truth about you.
> 
> Like this post...
> 
> ...


It seems you prefer your lies (and repeating other posters' lies) than when I tell funny, and true, stories.


----------



## boots (Feb 17, 2018)

shales1002

COME OUT AND PLAY


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 17, 2018)

On either this thread or another a poster described what the Albi0n coach supposedly did.  He supposedly sent text messages to his youth players soliciting help in getting a "semen sample," which was supposedly related to his "prostate problem."  If this was what he did, then his conduct was despicable.  He should have been fired and reported to the authorities.

From other posts, it sounds like Albion immediately fired the coach.  Without knowing, I would bet that Albion also reported him to the authorities.  Accordingly, this coach is no longer affiliated with Albion, is not associating with any of Albion's teams or players, and has nothing to do with the club.

It sounds to me like Albion has fully complied with its legal responsibilities.  Which makes me wonder, why is the club being bashed so hard by some of the posters on this Board?  Based on their posts, it sounds like some of them have a long-standing personal dispute with Albion and its DOC, and they are using this event as a way to keep that dispute alive.  

What I would like to know is what these people think Albion did wrong.  Is it that they knew the coach was sending the texts before he sent them?  We can be certain that is not true.  Or is it that Albion took insufficient steps to get rid of the coach when it found out?  According to other posts, Albion fired him the day it discovered the texts.  

It sounds like the posters' beef is that Albion has not personally contacted every single family in the Club to tell them what this person supposedly did, and that Albion has not called the media to publicize the coach's actions to the entire world.  But if Albion did that, how would it provide additional protection to Albion players?  The coach is already gone.  He is not coaching Albion girls.  Everybody seems to know why.  How would publicizing the matter help Albion players who are no longer being coached by the man?

From a criminal trial standpoint, Albion probably should not be calling people or the media for at least one good reason:  If Albion goes around calling every person, and then calling the media, that will create opportunities for defense counsel to lay the groundwork for a claim that the club is a biased witness.  Every communication made by the club will be subject to discovery.  It is probable that Albion was told by authorities NOT to discuss the case with anyone for these very reasons.

I would also guess that Albion has contacted its own lawyers, and they are also telling Albion not to discuss the case with anyone.


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Feb 17, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> On either this thread or another a poster described what the Albi0n coach supposedly did.  He supposedly sent text messages to his youth players soliciting help in getting a "semen sample," which was supposedly related to his "prostate problem."  If this was what he did, then his conduct was despicable.  He should have been fired and reported to the authorities.
> 
> From other posts, it sounds like Albion immediately fired the coach.  Without knowing, I would bet that Albion also reported him to the authorities.  Accordingly, this coach is no longer affiliated with Albion, is not associating with any of Albion's teams or players, and has nothing to do with the club.
> 
> ...


What's more disgusting this post or the fact that all the Albion parents and their alts call it a winner?
Why don't you read through the last 15 pages.
I find your post offensive sir. Beyond offensive.


----------



## Fact (Feb 17, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> On either this thread or another a poster described what the Albi0n coach supposedly did.  He supposedly sent text messages to his youth players soliciting help in getting a "semen sample," which was supposedly related to his "prostate problem."  If this was what he did, then his conduct was despicable.  He should have been fired and reported to the authorities.
> 
> From other posts, it sounds like Albion immediately fired the coach.  Without knowing, I would bet that Albion also reported him to the authorities.  Accordingly, this coach is no longer affiliated with Albion, is not associating with any of Albion's teams or players, and has nothing to do with the club.
> 
> ...


Looky there.  All the 04 Albion parents that are presently kissing ass rates your post a winner.

It is very simple what Albion did wrong.  After discovering the scum was contacting multiple girls, they should have contacted parents to let them know that their daughter still might be a victim.  Simply firing him does not magically make him less of a threat to girls and their parents that do not know what he is capable of.

No one is saying Albion should go to the media.  That is absurd.   But instead of burying the issue to protect themselves make sure the parents are aware so they can protect their children from future harm, i.e. He still has players phone numbers and many did not know he was fired during the high school break.  He could have still easily prayed on these girls.


----------



## Fact (Feb 17, 2018)

allstarsoccer310 said:


> What's more disgusting this post or the fact that all the Albion parents and their alts call it a winner?
> Why don't you read through the last 15 pages.
> I find your post offensive sir. Beyond offensive.


Wait I thought Albion parents are not suppose to be on this site?
@avh=#24 have anything more to say about either corrupt club that you've been at CSC or Albion?


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 17, 2018)

Good god it smells like Albion I’m here. I could have sworn you lot got muzzled by Gins.
@avh @#24 @TendTheHoop @Shill’emBack
Have you no shame?


----------



## GoldenFjord (Feb 17, 2018)

@EcDPStillCountsConCrema you have some answering to do too. 
When word started on these forums about him before we knew any specifics there were many that still trusted Albion. Hell I even urged a couple posters to stay their pitchforks. Then we found out that not only was  Tony a deviant but a pervert as well. The man genuinely needs to be lobotomized for the good of society and yet because he wore a blue jacket you lot are praising the handling of an unhandled pedo.
I hope for your sakes that US Soccer provides counseling to your daughters because god knows you would let them down if you found out Scheri got to them.


----------



## Nutmeg (Feb 17, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> On either this thread or another a poster described what the Albi0n coach supposedly did.  He supposedly sent text messages to his youth players soliciting help in getting a "semen sample," which was supposedly related to his "prostate problem."  If this was what he did, then his conduct was despicable.  He should have been fired and reported to the authorities.
> 
> From other posts, it sounds like Albion immediately fired the coach.  Without knowing, I would bet that Albion also reported him to the authorities.  Accordingly, this coach is no longer affiliated with Albion, is not associating with any of Albion's teams or players, and has nothing to do with the club.
> 
> ...


I would love to know the answer to this question. lets say this weird ass degenerate soccer coach rather than trying to get his small ass wanker fixed with minor children he was solely fixated on YOU doing it for him. So he would text you and call you up during work and at night, maybe he would walk by the sidelines and gentle massage your shoulders during practice. Then more texting followed by some not so sutle imagery to go along with it. Nothing wrong with that at all right? I mean because your like over 18 so it’s totally cool right? I mean it’s fine because your probally into that right? The club that employs him should never ever show any responsibility or have one ounce of accountability with whom they employ because it just takes to long to call or email people to provide information about a sex predator. But I’m sure you are just fine with it. Maybe you like giving hand... to people but maybe just maybe the kids should be able to go to a Fu....... soccer practice without a middle aged sex freak being there. So seriously before you type some weak ass thing back saying you still don’t get it or what is the posters beef with this club or the forum is biased.  Stop Just stop.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 18, 2018)

Fact said:


> Looky there.  All the 04 Albion parents that are presently kissing ass rates your post a winner.
> 
> It is very simple what Albion did wrong.  After discovering the scum was contacting multiple girls, they should have contacted parents to let them know that their daughter still might be a victim.  Simply firing him does not magically make him less of a threat to girls and their parents that do not know what he is capable of.
> 
> No one is saying Albion should go to the media.  That is absurd.   But instead of burying the issue to protect themselves make sure the parents are aware so they can protect their children from future harm, i.e. He still has players phone numbers and many did not know he was fired during the high school break.  He could have still easily prayed on these girls.


You make a legitimate point.  I agree that somebody should have reached out to players on the coach's teams (if they are adults) and their parents on the teams to determine if there were other victims.  Now the issue becomes: "who should call the potential victims" and "how much should be said?"  Normally, the investigating authorities like to do the calling themselves. Detectives don't like witnesses reaching out to each other to discuss the facts of a case because they can inadvertently influence each other's testimony. 

If the coach did what he is accused of doing, then Albion should have called the players (if adults) and their parents, told them that a report about the coach was made to the authorities about improper texting between the coach and another player, told the families that they should expect the authorities to contact them, and that Albion does not recommend communicating with the former coach.  I wouldn't say more than that, and I would not involve others or the media.


----------



## Fact (Feb 18, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> You make a legitimate point.  I agree that somebody should have reached out to players on the coach's teams (if they are adults) and their parents on the teams to determine if there were other victims.  Now the issue becomes: "who should call the potential victims" and "how much should be said?"  Normally, the investigating authorities like to do the calling themselves. Detectives don't like witnesses reaching out to each other to discuss the facts of a case because they can inadvertently influence each other's testimony.
> 
> If the coach did what he is accused of doing, then Albion should have called the players (if adults) and their parents, told them that a report about the coach was made to the authorities about improper texting between the coach and another player, told the families that they should expect the authorities to contact them, and that Albion does not recommend communicating with the former coach.  I wouldn't say more than that, and I would not involve others or the media.


That is all I was asking for.  And an email could have done the job.  Many of these girls still have him listed on their scouting profiles and thus may still have contact with him.

However since Albion (Gins and Board not the coaches) has shown an indifference to these girls safety they should be held accountable.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Fact said:


> That is all I was asking for.  And an email could have done the job.  Many of these girls still have him listed on their scouting profiles and thus may still have contact with him.
> 
> However since Albion (Gins and Board not the coaches) has shown an indifference to these girls safety they should be held accountable.


Have you asked "Albion (Gins and Board...)" about that?  Or are you just following the hysteria in this thread?


----------



## Fact (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Have you asked "Albion (Gins and Board...)" about that?  Or are you just following the hysteria in this thread?


On this issue I did not ask Gins and the Board.  I am no longer associated with the club and when I was he still did not give a damn about legitimate issues of child safety that I tried to address with both him and the Board.  I did ask a current coach and his response was that I knew better to ask because I already knew that Gins would not do anything.

I'll make you a deal.  You talk to them and report back.  If they even give you the time of day, I will issue you and Albion an apology and out myself.

However if this was Surf, you would be all over this issue.  Geeze you still often bring up a Surf coach that engaged in similar behavior 15? years ago where Surf did act appropriately from all indications.  What is the real reason you are defending Albion?  Could it be you suffer from the same medical condition Scheri is claiming and thus you can relate to him?


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

Fact said:


> On this issue I did not ask Gins and the Board.  I am no longer associated with the club and when I was he still did not give a damn about legitimate issues of child safety that I tried to address with both him and the Board.  I did ask a current coach and his response was that I knew better to ask because I already knew that Gins would not do anything.
> 
> I'll make you a deal.  You talk to them and report back.  If they even give you the time of day, I will issue you and Albion an apology and out myself.
> 
> However if this was Surf, you would be all over this issue.  Geeze you still often bring up a Surf coach that engaged in similar behavior 15? years ago where Surf did act appropriately from all indications.  What is the real reason you are defending Albion?  Could it be you suffer from the same medical condition Scheri is claiming and thus you can relate to him?


I never had any problems with Albion in Presidio, tournaments (theirs or in others as opponents), or camps.  From what I read here, there are a lot of people who have issues with Albion, but it's not too clear what the issues are.

I only say things about Surf that have happened to me as parent, coach and club administrator, or has been reported in reputable news sources (and I have left out some things reported by people I trust, but for which I have no first-hand knowledge).  Almost every club coach or administrator I have known over the years has interesting stories (usually like "Let me tell you what Surf did to us...").  They are the only club I know that has pissed off both CSL and Presidio, although they still seem to be on the good side of Cal South.


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 18, 2018)

Daniel Miller said:


> *Accordingly, this coach is no longer affiliated with Albion, is not associating with any of Albion's teams or players, and has nothing to do with the club*.


You don't know this to be true, but you assert it as though it is a fact. Any cretin who would be so brazen and stupid to send a text to an 18 year old girl prior player (who could instantly show her parents) that he wants her to help him get a semen sample, is capable of just about anything. When they fired him did they take his phone away? Did they delete his contact list? Seriously?

So if a teacher is molesting a student, and is fired, no one should tell students in his class, or school, because he is gone? Seriously? Your defense of the club and its failure to notify all club players is despicable, and why these perpetrators continue to assault kids.  Are you defending the club to assuage your guilt in staying there and being affiliated with them? If this was your kid's coach, you really wouldn't want the club to tell you, just because they fired the creep?


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 18, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> People like this are exactly why my kid has no desire to come forward. I am sorry I brought it up, I certainly did not do so to have my credibility and integrity attacked or honesty questioned. I thought the world of Tony Sheri, he was instrumental in helping us with the college process and Albion was great for my daughter. I have zero reason to make some story up and even if I did so, this prostate thing is so odd I am not sure how I could dream it up. You believe what you want but what I have said is 100% true and none of you are in my shoes, know myself or my daughters situation, circumstances, etc. telling either of us what we “should” be doing and victim shaming is pathetic. Why would anyone come forward and deal with this crap?


Do you think that your daughter was the only one to get these texts, or are you aware that it went to others. (Sorry I can't scroll all the way back and see what you posted.) Why not get a screen grab and post it (with identifying info for your daughter removed)? This would allow people to see the depravity of this creep.


----------



## sandshark (Feb 20, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Do you think that your daughter was the only one to get these texts, or are you aware that it went to others. (Sorry I can't scroll all the way back and see what you posted.) Why not get a screen grab and post it (with identifying info for your daughter removed)? This would allow people to see the depravity of this creep.


 His daughter was NOT the reason TS got fired! She was another that came forward weeks after the underaged girl came forward first that got TS fired. 
This is reaching way beyond just one or two children! Before this is over I’m going to take a guess he has done more than just texting over the past 20 years of this pig putting himself around so many underaged girls.


----------



## Fact (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Have you asked "Albion (Gins and Board...)" about that?  Or are you just following the hysteria in this thread?


Espola-I thought that you were going to ask Ginns for us?  When can we expect a response?

As of an hour ago, Albion parents still have not been notified.


----------



## JustAParent (Feb 20, 2018)

I thought this thread was for coach movement? Looks like SD Surf added some top coaches on the girls side:

http://goalnation.com/rob-becerra-brian-reed-join-surf-sc/

Rob has an excellent reputation - I remember him from his time as Technical Director at US Soccer. Don't know much about Brian Reed.


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Feb 22, 2018)

Story broke by the OC Registrar regarding the decades of abuse and cover up in our backyard in swimming. 

https://www.ocregister.com/2018/02/16/investigation-usa-swimming-ignored-sexual-abuse-for-decades/


----------



## allstarsoccer310 (Feb 22, 2018)

JustAParent said:


> I thought this thread was for coach movement? Looks like SD Surf added some top coaches on the girls side:
> 
> http://goalnation.com/rob-becerra-brian-reed-join-surf-sc/
> 
> Rob has an excellent reputation - I remember him from his time as Technical Director at US Soccer. Don't know much about Brian Reed.


Yes some of like to know where the predators are moving to so excuse us discussing this.

I love the "top coaches" references. Pray tell what makes these selections top coaches? I need to read the article but their names don't ring any bells.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2018)

allstarsoccer310 said:


> Yes some of like to know where the predators are moving to so excuse us discussing this.
> 
> I love the "top coaches" references. Pray tell what makes these selections top coaches? I need to read the article but their names don't ring any bells.


Goalnation often acts like the Surf public relations office.


----------



## Fact (Feb 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Have you asked "Albion (Gins and Board...)" about that?  Or are you just following the hysteria in this thread?





Fact said:


> Espola-I thought that you were going to ask Ginns for us?  When can we expect a response?
> 
> As of an hour ago, Albion parents still have not been notified.


Espol a- We are still waiting for you to ask Gins.....


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 23, 2018)

Fact said:


> Espol a- We are still waiting for you to ask Gins.....


Don't hold your breathe.  He's probably taking a nap...


----------



## Monkey (Feb 23, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Don't hold your breathe.  He's probably taking a nap...


Or polishing those golf balls he poached.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 23, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Do you think that your daughter was the only one to get these texts, or are you aware that it went to others. (Sorry I can't scroll all the way back and see what you posted.) Why not get a screen grab and post it (with identifying info for your daughter removed)? This would allow people to see the depravity of this creep.


He was casting a wide net, I know of at least 1 college sophomore along with 4 freshman and then there is also the  kid or kids on his current team. Those are the ones we know of but who knows how many others. Make sure you hammer home to your kids to tell you immediately even if something just seems “weird”  and no matter how embarrassing it might be.


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 23, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> He was casting a wide net, I know of at least 1 college sophomore along with 4 freshman and then there is also the  kid or kids on his current team. Those are the ones we know of but who knows how many others. Make sure you hammer home to your kids to tell you immediately even if something just seems “weird”  and no matter how embarrassing it might be.


I feel so bad for your daughter and the other players. I deal with these types of cases too often.  I can tell you from my professional experience that most victims feel better when word spreads, even if they aren't personally identified.  Getting it to the media can be cathartic, and spread the word more broadly. 

Please find a way to reach out to law enforcement, and spread as many documented details as you can (redacted texts, etc), to make this widely know in the local media. 

Assuming what you have described is accurate,  there must be many, many,  many more victims.


----------



## Pervsmasher (Feb 24, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> I feel so bad for your daughter and the other players. I deal with these types of cases too often.  I can tell you from my professional experience that most victims feel better when word spreads, even if they aren't personally identified.  Getting it to the media can be cathartic, and spread the word more broadly.
> 
> Please find a way to reach out to law enforcement, and spread as many documented details as you can (redacted texts, etc), to make this widely know in the local media.
> 
> Assuming what you have described is accurate,  there must be many, many,  many more victims.


It’s 100% accurate. I had zero beef with Albion or Tony Sheri prior to this. Both were instrumental in the college process and Albion was a great experience prior to this. I don’t wish ill on the club nor do I blame them for this occurrence personally. Tony Sheri had me fooled too. I trusted my child to him, released her to him as Albion asks parents to do....I did not see him for what he was. 

My only complaint with Albion is why they are sweeping this under the rug instead of turning it into an opportunity
to teach awareness and encourage open dialogue while at the same time informing those families possibly affected so that they can take action an ensure the safety of their kids. That’s it, that’s all I have issue with as far as Albion.


----------



## juventussd (Apr 27, 2018)

well, there's not much sweeping it under the rug now for Scheri considering it was on the CBS local news.

http://www.cbs8.com/story/38044216/tonight-at-11pm-a-news-8-investigation-leads-to-a-soccer-coachs-front-door


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Prior to the Albion incident(s), Scheri worked with at-risk kids for 7 years with San Diego County after leaving NJ following allegations of sleeping with a high schooler...this gets worse and worse.


----------



## sandshark (Apr 27, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Prior to the Albion incident(s), Scheri worked with at-risk kids for 7 years with San Diego County after leaving NJ following allegations of sleeping with a high schooler...this gets worse and worse.


And Albion allowed him to continue his quest! They did not take action when they know he was accused of past allegations of inappropriate conduct! They have the funds and resources to start a pro team, hire lawyers and build a multi million dollar company but not to protect the children! They were aware of Tony's past and never did a simple extra back ground investigation based on the Red flags. They chose to turn a blind eye and allowed him to recruit more players to the super club!


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Apr 27, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Prior to the Albion incident(s), Scheri worked with at-risk kids for 7 years with San Diego County after leaving NJ following allegations of sleeping with a high schooler...this gets worse and worse.


That's crazy.  That's as predatory as a sexual predator can get.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Apr 27, 2018)

juventussd said:


> well, there's not much sweeping it under the rug now for Scheri considering it was on the CBS local news.
> 
> http://www.cbs8.com/story/38044216/tonight-at-11pm-a-news-8-investigation-leads-to-a-soccer-coachs-front-door


I just read the article, and I have to take issue with Albion’s statement.  “The texting issue was a single event and of a non sexual nature.”  Helping give a sperm sample is not sexual?!  Nice job trying to water it down Albion!


----------



## anonymous241 (Nov 8, 2018)

Pervsmasher said:


> What exactly would you have me do? As mentioned my child is no longer a “child”technically. She is in a different state attending school and does not want anything to do with this other than to have it stop. Albion the club is aware and has fired the guy and then gone silent. What would you have me do other than “ just posting on a forum”? I did not hire Tony Sheri. Albion did. Do they not bear some responsibility to communicate this to their paying customers? What if this was your child?


Well I believe we should still get this motherfucker and expose him. He needs to be behind bars. He has children and they can be in danger.


----------



## LA_2028 (Nov 15, 2018)

Back to Coach Movement  - SC Blues are building a G2006 Flight 1 team to be coached by Chris Vaught for the 2019-2020 season.  Any thoughts on the coach? Is there a good website on Coach information and feedbacks?  My DD is invited to tryout and can't get enough info on the coach other than he coached High School and Slammers and SC Blues before.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Nov 15, 2018)

LA_2028 said:


> Back to Coach Movement  - SC Blues are building a G2006 Flight 1 team to be coached by Chris Vaught for the 2019-2020 season.  Any thoughts on the coach? Is there a good website on Coach information and feedbacks?  My DD is invited to tryout and can't get enough info on the coach other than he coached High School and Slammers and SC Blues before.  Thank you in advance.


Go watch his teams play in the fall league (should be at least a game left), watch some winter tournaments, and watch some practices, (incognito if necessary)   You can then make a decision yourself whether it's the right fit for your DD.  Anything you get from the forum on any specific coach will likely be a mixed bag.


----------



## soccerdad05 (Nov 15, 2018)

LA_2028 said:


> Back to Coach Movement  - SC Blues are building a G2006 Flight 1 team to be coached by Chris Vaught for the 2019-2020 season.  Any thoughts on the coach? Is there a good website on Coach information and feedbacks?  My DD is invited to tryout and can't get enough info on the coach other than he coached High School and Slammers and SC Blues before.  Thank you in advance.


Always best to watch the actual practice vs. the tryout. This way you will know what you are getting. Looks like next year at the blues there will be: 1. DA Team, 2. ECNL Team, 3. Sarabia Flight 1 Team and then 4. Chris Vaught Flight 1 team. This sounds like the 4th ranked 06 team at the blues. 

Just make sure you are joining for good training and for at least 10 months of the year. The "lower" teams sometimes practice less and have less focus then the higher teams.. but this would be true of most clubs.

Here are his teams from this fall:
http://elements.demosphere-secure.com/73496/teams/91742887/92462794-91743014/TEAM.html
http://scdslsoccer.com/_element_display/#/73496/teams/91742887/92463110-91742999/TEAM.html?dummy=1542321383242
http://scdslsoccer.com/_element_display/#/73496/teams/91742887/92486488-91743002/TEAM.html?dummy=1542321398123


----------



## timbuck (Nov 15, 2018)

I’d also add-  don’t chase a “flight 1” team unless you are sure they belong in flight 1. 

Sucks to be on that flight 1 team and get killed every week. Or have players from another team on the club come and take away playing time so the team can compete.


----------



## soccerdad05 (Nov 15, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I’d also add-  don’t chase a “flight 1” team unless you are sure they belong in flight 1.
> 
> Sucks to be on that flight 1 team and get killed every week. Or have players from another team on the club come and take away playing time so the team can compete.


Agreed! I am glad the question is about the coach and what he can offer. You can have the best club + bad coach and have an awful year of development!


----------

